# [Sammelthread] Anno 1404



## xTc (3. Mai 2009)

*Mit Hilfe der Community und der Annoholics ensteht hier der Sammelthread zum bald erscheinenden ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> ANNO 1404™: Die Fortsetzung der berühmten und mehrfach preisgekrönten  Aufbaustrategie- Reihe wurde für den PC kreiert und erscheint in einem weltweiten  Release 2009.
> ANNO 1404™ zieht den Spieler in den Bann des Orients im 15. Jahrhundert. Eine  Fülle neuer Eigenschaften stellen das bewährte Spielprinzip von ANNO™ auf  eine neue Stufe. Erstmals in der Geschichte der Serie können Spieler mit einer weiteren  Kultur interagieren und sich dort niederlassen. Bei ihren Reisen in den Orient stoßen  Spieler auf exotische Waren, technologische Errungenschaften und eine fremde Architektur,  die es durch diplomatisches Geschick und wirtschaftliche Beziehungen zu nutzen gilt.  Das neu erworbene Wissen der Hochzivilisation und der rege Handelsaustausch mit der  orientalischen Kultur führen zu einem ruhmreichen Ansehen des Spielers. Auf  diese Weise kann er die faszinierende Welt des Orients bevölkern und das Abendland  zu neuer Blüte führen.
> Der Spieler erhält neue Möglichkeiten seine zu Metropolen wachsenden Ortschaften  individuell auszugestalten. Größere Inseln, als jemals in der ANNO-Reihe zuvor, dutzende  Zierobjekte und viele Monumente verhelfen dem Spieler, seinen Städten ein  unverwechselbares Aussehen zu verleihen.
> Eine neue intuitive Benutzeroberfläche, eine motivierende Kampagne sowie ein  voll modifizierbares freies Spiel und innovative Communityfeatures sorgen bei Einsteigern  wie Profis für großen Spielspaß und einen enorm hohen Wiederspielwert.
> ANNO™ ist eine der erfolgreichsten Aufbaustrategiemarken und verzeichnet weltweit bis  heute über fünf Millionen verkaufte Einheiten. ANNO 1404™ wird von  Related Designs entwickelt, dem Studio aus Mainz, das sich auch für den mehrfach  ausgezeichneten Vorgängertitel ANNO 1701 verantwortlich zeigte.


*

Systemanforderungen:*

Betriebssystem: Windows 2000/XP/Vista
Prozessor: 3 GHz Intel Pentium 4 oder vergleichbar
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: DirectX 9.0c kompatibel mit 128 MB mit Pixel Shader V2.0
Minimaler Festplattenspeicherplatz: 6 GB
DVD-ROM: Nur für Installation benötigt
Soundkarte: DirectX 9.0c kompatibel
DirectX: Version 9.0c
Eingabegeräte: Maus, Tastatur




*Anno 1404 Limited Edition:*

Neben der normalen Anno 1404 Version, wird es auch noch eine Limited Edition geben. Diese enthält gegebüber der normalen ein paar spezielle Extras.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ANNO 1404 DVD-ROM 
Einen antiken Kompass 
Ein 48 Seiten starkes Art-Book 
Ein Leinensäckchen mit sechs Mandel-Samen 
Ein einzigartiges Panorama-Poster 
Eine exklusive Bonus-DVD*


Interessante Links:*

Anno 1404: CPU-Multi-Threading im Detail 
Anno 1404 mit Unterstützung für Direct X 10 und Mehrkern-Prozessoren 
Anno 1404: Technikdetails zur Simulation des Meeres
Anno 1404: Release-Termin und Limited Edition bestätigt
PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 kommt am 03. Juni



*Screenshots:*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weitere Screenshosts findet Ihr * HIER * 


*Gebäudeliste:*

*Ab wann kann ich welches Gebäude bauen? Wie viel Bewohner brauche ich dafür? Die Antwort findet Ihr hier!*

Stufe "*Bürger*":

Zum ansehen, der Details, bitte einmal auf "_Show_" klicken.


Spoiler



Ab *0 Bürgern*: Bauernhaus, kleines Markthaus, Feldweg, Fischerhütte, Holzfällerhütte, Baum
Ab *0 Bürgern*: Hanfplantage, Webstube, Steinmetzhütte, Steinstraße
Ab *60 Bürgern:* Mosthof
Ab *90 Bürgern:* Kapelle, Dorfbrunnen
Ab *240 Bürgern:* Eisenmine, Köhlerhütte, Eisenschmelze, Werkzeugmacher, Seilerei, kleine Werft, Brunnen
Ab *355 Bürgern:* Hafenmeisterei, Kaimauer, kleines Lagerhaus, Reparaturkran, Hafenwehrturm, Zimmermannshaus, Feuerwache, Turnierplatz, Schenke, große Statue



Stufe "*Patrizier*":

Zum ansehen, der Details, bitte einmal auf "_Show_" klicken.


Spoiler



Ab *0 Patrizier: *Weizenfarm, Mühle, Backhaus, Waffenschmiede, Stadtmauer, Wachturm, Torhaus, große Werft
Ab *510* *Patrizier: *Klostergarten, Klosterbrauerei, Bergfried, Waldglashütte, Glasschmelze, Kirche
Ab *690* *Patrizier: *Salzmine, Saline, Schweinezucht, Gerberei, Landungssteg
Ab *940* *Patrizier*: Papiermühle, Druckerei
Ab *1190* *Patrizier: *Schuldturm, Prunkvoller Platz



Stufe "*Adelige*":

Zum ansehen, der Details, bitte einmal auf "_Show_" klicken.


Spoiler



Ab *0 Adelige:* Rinderfarm, Schlachterei, Kriegsmaschinenwerkstatt, Kohlebergwerk, Medikus, Wehrturm, Zwinger
Ab *950 Adelige:* Proviantmagazin, Kanonengießerei, großes Lagerhaus, Speicherstadt Fundament, Hafenstatue, Pelztierjägerhütte, Kürnschnerei
Ab *1500 Adelige:* Zypresse, Fürstlicher Platz, Weingut, Fasküferei, Kelterhaus
Ab *2000 Adelige:* Hecke, Kaiserdom Fundament, Kupfermine, Kupferschmelze, Brillenmacherei
Ab *2200 Adelige:* Kupfermine, Kupferschmelze, Brillenmacherei
Ab *3000 Adelige:* Adlige     Imkerei, Lichtzieherei, Feinschmiede
Ab *4000 Adelige:* Adlige     Goldmine, Goldschmelze, Seidenweberei



Stufe "*Nomaden*":

Zum ansehen, der Details, bitte einmal auf "_Show_" klicken.


Spoiler



Ab *0 Nomaden:* Nomadenhütte, Basar, orientalisches Markthaus, kleine Noria, Dattelplantage, benötigt Rang: *Besucher des Orients*
Ab *145 Nomaden:* Ziegenfarm, Gewürzfarm, orientalisches Kontor, benötigt Rang: *Besucher des Orients*
Ab *295 Nomaden:* Seidenplantage, Indigoplantage, Teppichknüpferei, Palme, benötigt Rang: *Gast der Beduinen*
Ab *440 Nomaden:* Nomaden     Tongrube, Quarzbruch, Mosaikmacherei, Orientalische Werft, Moschee, benötigt Rang: *Verbündeter des Scheichs*


* 
*Stufe "*Gesandte*":
*
*Zum ansehen, der Details, bitte einmal auf "_Show_" klicken.


Spoiler



Ab *0 Gesandte:* Kaffeeplantage, Rösterei     Priviligierter des Kalifen
Ab *1040 Gesandte:* Große Noria, Orientalischer Platz, Orientalische Statue, Perlentaucherhütte, Perlenknüpferei, benötigt Rang: *Priviligierter des Kalifen*
Ab *1420 Gesandte:* Orientalische Festung, Orientalischer Brunnen, benötigt Rang: *Berater des Großwesirs*
Ab *2600 Gesandte:* Rosenzüchterei, Duftmischerei, Badehaus, benötigt Rang: *Vertrauter des Sultans*
Ab *1740 Gesandte:* Sultansmoschee Fundament, benötigt Rang: *Berater des Großwesirs*


​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2009)

Ein grandioses Spiel. Punkt.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Mai 2009)

Allerdings..1701 hat mich begeistert, und 1404 scheint ja besser zu werden. Kauf ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## grubsnek (4. Mai 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Allerdings..1701 hat mich begeistert, und 1404 scheint ja besser zu werden. Kauf ich auf jeden Fall.


 
Ich werds mir auch kaufen. Allerdings bin ich schon sehr gespannt, wie die Systemanforderung ausfallen. Hoffentlich reicht mein System noch für einigermaßen hohe Details. 

Und dann erstmal wieder stundenlang im Endlosspiel eine Siedlung aufbauen


----------



## Player007 (4. Mai 2009)

Freu mich auch schon gewaltig auf das Spiel, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.
Habe bisher jedes ANNO Spiel gezockt und jeder Nachfolger war viel besser, als der Vorgänger. Grafisch, wie auch inhaltlich 

Gruß


----------



## xTc (4. Mai 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Allerdings..1701 hat mich begeistert, und 1404 scheint ja besser zu werden. Kauf ich auf jeden Fall.



Dito - ich seh das nicht anders. Aber die Limited Edition ist pflicht.


----------



## Kamrum (4. Mai 2009)

Bin wirklich voller Froher Erwartungen in den neuen Anno-Teil. Bis jetzt haben mit vor allem 1503 und 1701 zugesagt. 1602 hab ich leider noch nicht gespielt ^^


----------



## Daniel_M (5. Mai 2009)

Was ich bisher von Anno 1404 sehen und spielen durfte ist genial - viel mehr Tiefe als im bereits großartigen Vorgänger und wunderschöne Grafik.


----------



## X-2ELL (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe von Anbeginn der Anno-Ära jeden Teil gekauft und ausgiebig unter Augenschein genommen. Selten hat mich ein Spiel so vereinnahmt wie Anno. Die Liebe zum Detail war einfach schon bei 1602 klasse! Ich freu mich ebenso riesig auf den neuen Teil!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Mai 2009)

Das Spiel hat ein lustiges Problem:
Die Schatten wandern mit wenn man die Kamera dreht - was total besch.... aussieht.
Gesehen in der Preview von der aktuellen "Gamestern".

Ich hoffe das wird in der entgültigen Version ausgebessert sein


----------



## xTc (5. Mai 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat ein lustiges Problem:
> Die Schatten wandern mit wenn man die Kamera dreht - was total besch.... aussieht.




Also so schlecht finde ich die Idee garnicht mal.  Vielleicht kann man das ja dann unter den Optionen einstellen, ob man das möchte, oder halt nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das gut^^ Du bist die Sonne

Spaß beiseite. Das Spiel sieht jetzt schon Klasse aus, aber ich hoffe, dass das Gameplay genauso gut ist wie bei Anno1701. Nicht das das wieder so ein Flop wie bei 1503 wird...


----------



## jeod (9. Mai 2009)

das Spiel ist wirklich der Hammer!!


----------



## Scorp (10. Mai 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat ein lustiges Problem:
> Die Schatten wandern mit wenn man die Kamera dreht - was total besch.... aussieht.
> Gesehen in der Preview von der aktuellen "Gamestern".
> 
> Ich hoffe das wird in der entgültigen Version ausgebessert sein



Wohl kaum, ist mir auch aufgefallen, ist aber im 1701 nicht anders


----------



## Player007 (11. Mai 2009)

Holt ihr euch diese Fan-Box?
Anno 1404 - Limitierte Fan-Box: PC: Amazon.de: Games

Werde es mir wahrscheinlich bestellen 

Gruß


----------



## Homoioteleuton (11. Mai 2009)

vorallem mal wieder ein richtig gutes spiel, dass nicht in die öfentlichkeit wegen Gewalt/Killerspieldiskussion usw. gerät.
USK ab 6 ne?


----------



## Tabris (11. Mai 2009)

freu mich schon sehr - warte bereits seit ein jahr auf 1404.


----------



## xTc (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich hatte nun auch das Vergnügen Anno 1404 anzuspielen. 

Das was ich gesehen habe, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Das "Fieber" hat mich gleich wieder gepackt. Vorallem merkt man, dass die Entwickler Spaß bei der Arbeit hatten.

Die Grafik ist äußerst hübsch und ansehnlich, was Ihr ja auch auf den Screenshost sehen könnt. Auch am Gameplay wurde gut gefeilt und man merkt deutliche Sprünge von Anno 1701 zum neuen Anno 1404. Alles wirkt sehr gut durchdacht und geplant. Mit viel Liebe zum Detail, nicht nur grafisch, sondern auch technisch und spielerisch, kommt da was ganz großes auf uns zu. 

Jeder der die Vorgänger gern gespielt hat, wird das neue Anno 1404 lieben.

Und nein, ich teste nichts und beantworte keine Fragen. Kauft euch die kommende Premium. 

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## Player007 (15. Mai 2009)

Es gibt eine Vorschau auf PC Games:
Anno 1404-Vorschau: So gut wird das neue Anno

Sieht auf jeden sehr geil aus, vorallem das mit dem Orient reizt mich sehr 

Gruß


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Mai 2009)

Noch über einen Monat warten ... boah ich hasse es  

Ich habe bis jetzt jede Preview von Anno verschlungen und ich kanns kaum noch abwarten ... ich habe mir sogar extra die letzten Juni Tage freigenommen um in aller Ruhe ein paar Partien spielen zu können ...

Und für knapp 43€ ist es sogar noch vergleichsweise günstig


----------



## Scorp (24. Mai 2009)

1 Monat, 1 Tag, dann kommt DIE ERLÖSUNG :ulgy:


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (24. Mai 2009)

Hab mir schon das Preorder Packet bestellt.


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2009)

Hier gibts ein Technik Check bei GameStar:
Spiele-Special: Technik-Check: Anno 1404 - Performance-Test der Vorabversion | PC | Strategie | GameStar.de

Der Zeitpunkt rückt näher 

Gruß


----------



## xTc (25. Mai 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt jede Preview von Anno verschlungen und ich kanns kaum noch abwarten ... ich habe mir sogar extra die letzten Juni Tage freigenommen um in aller Ruhe ein paar Partien spielen zu können ...



Richtig so. Die paar Tage Urlaub sind gut investiert. Du wirst deinen Spaß mit Anno haben.

Werd mir auch mal ebend schnell die Pre-Order bestellen.


Gruß


----------



## Player007 (26. Mai 2009)

Hab mir heute die Preorder Box gekauft.
hier sind mal ein paar Fotos davon:

Gruß


----------



## klyer (26. Mai 2009)

Anno!! so ein kultiges Spiel...
hab mit 1602 angefangen, das war noch nen oldi 
aber ich freu mich schon tierisch auf 1404


----------



## Player007 (1. Juni 2009)

Die US-Version hat bereits Goldstatus erreicht, also es dauert nicht mehr lange 
User News - PC GAMES ONLINE

Freu mich riesig drauf 

Gruß


----------



## midnight (2. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die Preorder Box gekauft.
> Gruß



hab sich auch schon!
Und bald kommt die "richtige" Limited. Ich freu mich wien frisch gebratenes Schnitzel!


so far


----------



## seiLaut (2. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Die US-Version hat bereits Goldstatus erreicht, also es dauert nicht mehr lange


Was heißt bereits? 1 Monat vor Release ist knapp berechnet.


----------



## Gerry (2. Juni 2009)

Habe bei Amazon auch schon vorbestellt. Die Vorabtests der PCG und GS sind ja mehr als positiv. Zwar hat die GS noch 3 Wertungskategorien offen gelassen, aber es riecht stark nach 90%+.

Grafik: 10/10
Sound: 9/10
Balance ?/10
Atmosphäre: 10/10
Bedienung: 10/10
Umfang: 9/10
Startpositionen: 9/10
KI: ?/10
Einheiten: 9/10
Endlosspiel: ?/10


----------



## midnight (2. Juni 2009)

Es MUSS einfach gut werden 

In drei Wochen haben wir gewissheit.

so far


----------



## xTc (4. Juni 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Es MUSS einfach gut werden



Soviel darf ich sagen: es wird gut. Das Gameplay fesselt einen und es kommt keine Langeweile auf. Die Grafik ist hübsch und die Atmosphere hat was.
An einer Stelle musste ich zwar sofort an den Imperator aus Star Wars denken, aber egal. 



midnight schrieb:


> In drei Wochen haben wir gewissheit.



Ich kann nur sagen, dass sich das Warten lohnen wird. Kauft euch die aktuelle Premium. Da bekommt Ihr genug Info's bis zum Release.  Ich habe die Gewissheit.


----------



## grubsnek (4. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gewissheit.



Und wo bzw. unter welchen Umständen hattest du Gelegenheit es anzuspielen ? Ich habe in der PCGH zwar schon einige Artikel mit (oder gar von ?) dir gelesen aber dass du auch Spiele testest ist mir neu


----------



## midnight (4. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hat er an der Beta teilgenommen.

so far


----------



## Scorp (6. Juni 2009)

Ich will ssssssssssssssspielen
^^
Das lustige is ja, auf Anno 1701 hab ich überhaupt kein Bock, weil ich ständig an die vielen neuen Features denken muss...


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2009)

Für 5€ hab ich mir heute die Limitierte FAN-BOX im Media Markt geholt^^ Gibt es ein Mutliplayer?


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2009)

Paar Bilder gemacht:


----------



## Geicher (6. Juni 2009)

plant RD eine Demo für das Spiel? Bitte lass es so sein 
Kann es kaum noch abwarten!!!


----------



## Geicher (6. Juni 2009)

Es gibt übrigends keinen Multiplayer Modus


----------



## Player007 (6. Juni 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht, der Multiplayer Modus wird nur nachgeliefert.
Wahrscheinlich mit einem Addon oder so.

Gruß


----------



## midnight (6. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, der Multiplayer Modus wird nur nachgeliefert.
> Wahrscheinlich mit einem Addon oder so.
> 
> Gruß



Das SOLL so sein, für Anno 1503 sollte auch ein Multiplayer nachgeliefert werden. Bis Heute ist nichts erschienen 

Aber diesmal geht der Hype um das Spiel noch wesentlich weiter, vielleicht entwickelt man ja wirklich was. Es bleibt zu hoffen.

so far


----------



## Player007 (6. Juni 2009)

Also dieses mal glaube ich das zu 90%, da Related Design den Multiplayerteil für relativ wichtig hält. Aber die wollten halt erst den Singleplayerteil machen.

Gruß


----------



## midnight (7. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, wir können nur hoffen.

YES WE CAN, sozusagen 

so far


----------



## xarruso (7. Juni 2009)

Ach die machen scho nen Multiplayer. Genauso wie sie bei 1701 die Kampange gemacht habn.
Und wenn nicht würds mir auch nix ausmachen! Hab glaub ich mit Anno 1701 nur insgesamt 5h online gespielt^^


----------



## midnight (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe 1701 mehrere hundert Stunden gespielt. Davon 90% im Lan. Laut xfire sinds zwar nur gut 100 Stunden, aber im Lan kommen nochmal wesentlich mehr zusammen.

so far


----------



## Conan (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Das neue Anno hat auch mein Interesse geweckt. Habe das aller erste Anno damals angespielt und war nicht meins. Die bisherigen Teile hab ich nicht angerührt. Muss man die vorherigen Anno`s gespielt haben, um in 1404 alles zu verstehen oder ist jedes Anno ein eigenständiges Spiel ?


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

Jedes Anno ist ein eigenständiges Spiel. Also neue Kampagne, neue Inhalte, usw. ein ganz neues Spiel halt. 

Gruß


----------



## Conan (17. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Jedes Anno ist ein eigenständiges Spiel. Also neue Kampagne, neue Inhalte, usw. ein ganz neues Spiel halt.
> 
> Gruß



Ok, danke für die Info.
Was waren den die Schwächen der Vorgänger ? (Wird es diesmal besser?)


----------



## seiLaut (17. Juni 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Was waren den die Schwächen der Vorgänger ? (Wird es diesmal besser?)


Die Vorgänger waren perfekt. 

Was hat dir an 1602 nicht gepasst? Das wäre eher mal ein Ansatz, um zu sagen, ob du es dirs anschauen solltest. Aber grundlegend kann man sagen, dass sich zwischen dem 1. und dem jetzigen Teil einiges im Detail geändert hat, aber das Grundprinzip gleich ist.


----------



## Conan (17. Juni 2009)

@seiLaut
Das erste Anno konnte mich irgend wie noch nicht unterhalten. Damals haben mich eher C&C interessiert.

So eben hab ich bei GameStar gelesen, dass man Anno 1404 nur drei (3!) mal aktivieren kann, dannach muss man Support anschreiben. So ein Mist wieder. Ich installiere Windows recht oft.


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

Es wird bestimmt ein Revoke Tool nachgeliefert, hat ja EA auch geschafft, dann sollte es Ubisoft auch schaffen 

Gruß


----------



## seiLaut (17. Juni 2009)

Es steht da: "Jedes Spiel können Sie auf drei unterschiedlichen Rechnern aktivieren, danach müssen Sie sich an den Support von Ubisoft wenden".
Keine Ahnung, was bei mehrfacher Aktivierung eines Rechners passiert. Denn unterschiedlich ist einer nur bei bestimmtem Hardwarewechsel.

@player007: Richtig, wird aber sicher eine Zeit brauchen. Man will ja damit die illegalen Kopien direkt nach Relese eindämmen. (über die Wirksamkeit brauchen wir hier jetzt nicht spekulieren)

@Conan: Wenn du dir vorher schon einen Eindruck erhaschen willst, lade dir die Anno1701 Demo. Es gibt zwar natürlich Unterschiede, aber so kannst du erahnen, mit was du rechnen musst.


----------



## grubsnek (17. Juni 2009)

jetzt geht bestimmt gleich wieder das geflame los...

Mir ist es jedenfalls komplett egal welchen Kopierschutz Anno verwendet.


----------



## midnight (17. Juni 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> @Conan: Wenn du dir vorher schon einen Eindruck erhaschen willst, lade dir die *Anno1701 Demo*.



Welche Demo bitte?

Ich wäre wirklich dankbar für eine Demo 

so far


----------



## seiLaut (17. Juni 2009)

Es kommt heute abend die 1404 Demo. Geduld. Jedenfalls brodelt das die Gerüchteküche.


----------



## Conan (17. Juni 2009)

Ab 18 Uhr kommt eine Demo (laut GameStar).


----------



## seiLaut (17. Juni 2009)

Demo Download für 1404.
Pünktlich. 
1,65GB, 60 Minuten im Endlosspiel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2009)

Hier ist auch was. 

Anno 1404 Demo-Download ab 18 Uhr - Anno 1404, Demo, Download


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

Bei euch sind die Server am Limit, da geht nix mehr grade ^^
Lade über 4players.de, dort hatte ich bisher auch immer so 750kb/s, jetzt auch nur 300kb/s. Anno 1404 legt heute noch alles lahm ^^

Gruß

EDIT: Jetzt geht 4players auch nur noch mit 80kb/s, gleichmal auf Chip umgesprungen (500kb/s) ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juni 2009)

Der Server geht rasand ab: WorthPlaying :: Dawn of Discovery [PC] - Demo
Hier dann auf ,,Dutch"  Ich saug hier mit 1,4 Mb/s. Die anderen sind alle irre langsam...


----------



## Tabris (17. Juni 2009)

schon, aber dann kommt eine englische version ...?
nach 55 minuten wurde mein bildschirm schwarz - gewollt oder graka?


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

Also finde die Demo bisher wirklich 1A, das Wasser ist wirklich endgeil, dazu noch diese Detailverliebtheit, einfach nur ein Traum, oder eher gesagt einfach Anno 1404.

Gruß

EDIT: Erste Bilder der Demo  Grafik ist alles auf max., läuft zu 80% flüssig, bei großen Städten ruckelt es schon. Blöd das die Demo nur 60 min geht, kann man das nicht irgendwie verlängern? ^^


----------



## seiLaut (17. Juni 2009)

Tabris schrieb:


> schon, aber dann kommt eine englische version ...?
> nach 55 minuten wurde mein bildschirm schwarz - gewollt oder graka?


Ich kanns erst morgen anspielen, doch eigentlich müsste am Ende der Spielzeit ein Bildschirm kommen, der dir nochmals die Features anzeigt und den Kauf nahelegt. 

@Player007: Noch nicht, wird aber vermutlich bald kommen.


----------



## Tabris (18. Juni 2009)

hab mir noch mal die deutsche fassung gesaugt.
also spiel sieht gut aus, jedoch beim schnellen hochzoomen schmiert meine graka (9500 GT) ab und der bildschirm wird schwarz.
was mir am spielverlauft stinkt, ist das der eine patrizier einem so in der 40 minute oder so auffordert, einfach ein handelsschiff zu versenken. also ob ich irgendwann und irgendwo (notgedrungendermaßen) einen krieg führen muss/ soll / will, sollte eigentlich meine entscheidung sein und nicht einem per spiel aufgedrängt werden. finde ich persönlich ein ausgesprochen schlechten stil - zumal in der heutigen zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2009)

Du musst es doch nicht erfüllen, ist optional.


----------



## xarruso (18. Juni 2009)

Gibts eig noch die Uhr aus 1701, ich find die nämlich nicht...
ich fand die immer cool: "Sie spielen bereits 2 Stunden, wollen Sie nicht mal eine kleine Pause machen" 
Gibt eig auch wieder Medaillen?


----------



## Player007 (18. Juni 2009)

Über der Karte ist eine kleine Uhr in der Mitte 
Da wird auch die aktuelle "normale" Uhr angezeigt.

Gruß


----------



## Gerry (18. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Screenshots, Player007. Sieht lecker aus. Morgen Abend werde ich die Demo auch anspielen.


----------



## Player007 (18. Juni 2009)

Hier sind nochmal ein paar Bilder 

Gruß


----------



## seiLaut (19. Juni 2009)

Es gibt einen Unlocker für das Endlosspiel, was das 60 Minuten Limit aufhebt:
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

(manche Virenprogramme schlagen Alarm: Virustotal.com, aber die gängigen bleiben ruhig)


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unlocker für das Endlosspiel, was das 60 Minuten Limit aufhebt:
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> (manche Virenprogramme schlagen Alarm: Virustotal.com, aber die gängigen bleiben ruhig)


Gleich mal gucken ob das das auch will wie ich will .


----------



## xarruso (19. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Über der Karte ist eine kleine Uhr in der Mitte
> Da wird auch die aktuelle "normale" Uhr angezeigt.
> 
> Gruß



DANKE -  Die kleine Uhr hab ich in der Euphorie ganz übersehen! 

Kennt jemand vielleicht schon ein paar Tuningtips?? Ich hab bis jetzt folgendes rausgefunden:
- Parralax-Mapping deaktivieren, des frisst ziemlich viel Leistung
- Kanntenklättung und AF hab ich immer aus, dafür aber bessere Texturen, Objektdetails
- Den Schatten auf niedrig bringt auch nochmal was

so mehr hab ich vor lauter spielen noch nich ausprobieren können...

Ach ja mein System gehört scho zur älteren Garde (Spiel läuft bei mir aber doch recht gut ~15fps, ich merk des Ruckeln aber fast nich^^):
Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,5GHz
Sapphire Radeon X800 GTO mit 256 MB RAM
1GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR-400
Windows XP SP2 32bit


----------



## Geicher (19. Juni 2009)

@seiLaut:Ist der "patch" legal?


----------



## seiLaut (19. Juni 2009)

Geicher schrieb:


> @seiLaut:Ist der "patch" legal?


Der Patch bringt dir eh nichts. 
Denn es fehlen irgendwann die Gebäude, um weiter zu spielen. Im Grunde ists nur, damit das Gefühl weg ist "Ohje, mir rennt die Zeit davon, schnell schnell". 
Sollten die Mods das anders sehen, können sie gern mein Posting editieren, löschen und zerschreddern.


----------



## -NTB- (19. Juni 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Und dann erstmal wieder stundenlang im Endlosspiel eine Siedlung aufbauen




gammel gamel gammel? keine anderen hobbies? sorry aber sowas ist doch echt verdummung!


----------



## Player007 (19. Juni 2009)

So das letzte mal Bilder aus der Demo:
Jetzt mit einem Turnier 

Gruß


----------



## Tecqu (20. Juni 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat ein lustiges Problem:
> Die Schatten wandern mit wenn man die Kamera dreht - was total besch.... aussieht.
> Gesehen in der Preview von der aktuellen "Gamestern".
> 
> Ich hoffe das wird in der entgültigen Version ausgebessert sein


Das ist mir schon im Vorgänger aufgefallen und jetzt auch wieder.. aber man dreht die Kamera,also ich zumindest, nicht so oft.

edit: Ich hab noch ein paar screens von mir angehängt!


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juni 2009)

Wie baue ich am besten meine Stadt im endlos spiel auf? Marktplatz dan 3x3 BAuerhauser?


----------



## nulchking (20. Juni 2009)

Bei der Demo fehlt leider die Schanke, max Stufe der Bevölkerung leider Bürger.
Nach 2 Stunden kam wieder so eine lustige Meldung :

Sie spielen bereits 2 Stunden Anno möchten sie nicht mal Pause machen?


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juni 2009)

KAn mir das keiner sagen? Wie baue ich am besten meine Stadt im endlos spiel auf? Marktplatz dan 3x3 BAuerhauser?


----------



## seiLaut (20. Juni 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> KAn mir das keiner sagen? Wie baue ich am besten meine Stadt im endlos spiel auf? Marktplatz dan 3x3 BAuerhauser?


 Finde es heraus. Wo wäre jeglicher Anreiz, wenn man auf Anhieb die perfekte Stadt kreieren würde? Außerdem ist das auch eine Sache von Ästhetik.



@all: YouTube - Anno 1404 Gameplay-Trailer E3 -2009
Sehr schönes Video von Ubisoft.


----------



## Tecqu (21. Juni 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Bei der Demo fehlt leider die Schanke, max Stufe der Bevölkerung leider Bürger.
> Nach 2 Stunden kam wieder so eine lustige Meldung :
> 
> Sie spielen bereits 2 Stunden Anno möchten sie nicht mal Pause machen?


Wie hast du denn dass hinbekommen? Ich dachte, man kann nur 1 h zocken? Oder hast du in der kampanie einfach die aufträge nicht gemacht?


----------



## grubsnek (21. Juni 2009)

Gestern kam die neue PC Games ins Haus. Anno 1404 erreicht im Test eine Wertung von *91%!*


----------



## Tecqu (21. Juni 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Gestern kam die neue PC Games ins Haus. Anno 1404 erreicht im Test eine Wertung von *91%!*


nur? da hätte ich mehr erwartet.
joa, ist halt ein geiles Game


----------



## nulchking (21. Juni 2009)

Der weg zur Lösung deiner Probleme


----------



## Wendigo (21. Juni 2009)

Stimmt es denn, dass Anno 1404 ziemlich hardwarefressend sein soll?


----------



## nulchking (21. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich zock es mit nem 4600+ und ner 8600GT ansehnlich undes läuft flüssig ^^


----------



## Gerry (21. Juni 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Stimmt es denn, dass Anno 1404 ziemlich hardwarefressend sein soll?



Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn man den Previews Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (21. Juni 2009)

Es skaliert anscheinend sehr gut, ich kann die Demo mit meiner uralten 7950GT immer noch auf 1680x1050 mit mittleren Details flüssig spielen (>30fps), außer in der riesigen Stadt der Missionen auf weitester Zoomstufe, da gehts in den Keller.


----------



## Tecqu (21. Juni 2009)

boah, noch 4 tage....
ich will nicht mehr warten und die demo stinkt


----------



## Gerry (22. Juni 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Gestern kam die neue PC Games ins Haus. Anno 1404 erreicht im Test eine Wertung von *91%!*



GameStar ebenfalls 91%.


----------



## Tabris (22. Juni 2009)

also meine graka bricht nach zwei bis drei stunden ab und der bildschirm wird schwarz -
obwohl das spiel weiterläuft und über den task-manager kann ich auch normal auf die anderen programme zugreifen und sehen. CPu-auslastung bei duo 2 - 7200 ca 60%.
ist es ein bug oder meine graka defekt? andere spieler berichten von ähnlichen blackouts - alerdings mit grauer spiel-nebelwand.


----------



## Menthe (22. Juni 2009)

Was für eine Graka hast du denn?


----------



## BigJim87 (22. Juni 2009)

Zwei sachen:

1. Funtkioniert in der Demo eigentlich Mult Threating??? 
da steht nämlich recht unten in der ecke sowas was mich auf nein tippen lässt 
2. Ich hab eine ATI HD 4870 X2 mit dem 9.5er Driver, auf standardtackt und die Grafikeinstellungen InGame voll aufgedreht, bis auf AA da hab ich 4x zusammen mit einem Core 2 Quad Q6600 auf 3,4 GHZ und 4 GB 1000er Ram
und ich hab in den Video sequenzen nur 17 FPS und ingame schwankt so zwischen 20 und 32...bei 1920x1200 nativ..
Ist das normal oder ist die Demo einfach noch nicht voll optimiert???? 
Ich meine meine X2 schlägt sich schlechter wie die HD 4870 im PCGHW Benchmark.... was haben die denn zum benchen genommen??? auch die Demo oder ne Vorabvollversion???


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Juni 2009)

Am 25ten erscheit es!?


----------



## seiLaut (22. Juni 2009)

BigJim87 schrieb:


> Zwei sachen:
> 
> 1. Funtkioniert in der Demo eigentlich Mult Threating???
> da steht nämlich recht unten in der ecke sowas was mich auf nein tippen lässt


Im Hauptmenü müsste da off stehen, im Spiel stellt sichs auf on. Wenns bei dir anders ist.. würds mich wundern.

Und zu 2.: Die Ati-Treiber sind vermutlich noch nicht für Anno 1404 Crossfire optimiert. Stell mal Crossfire aus, wenn die Frames dann nur noch ca. 70% sind, passt das. Wenn die Frameszahlen gleich bleiben, stimmt aber was nicht.

@CrashStyle: Richtig.


----------



## BigJim87 (22. Juni 2009)

ok stimmt.. InGame geht Multi Threading an.. im Hauptmenü ists off.. interessant ^^
allerdings warum hab ich trotz der HD 4870 X2 nur schlechtere werte als eine HD 4870 1GB...
Liegt das an der Demo, die noch nicht die Finale Performance hat, oder an meiner X2 oder kann das Game gar nicht im CF betrieben werden???


----------



## midnight (22. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass das CF einfach noch nicht optimiert ist.

so far


----------



## seiLaut (23. Juni 2009)

Allerdings kann man auch Benchmark Ergebnisse nicht immer auf die ingame Perfomance anwenden. Das ist das trügerische. Oder hat die PCGH gesagt, was genau gebencht wurde?

Lade dir mal Fraps, dann stell den Benchmark auf 69s.
Dann lade das 1. Kapitel, nach Segel setzen startest du den Benchmark. Abwarten bis er fertig ist und dann in der Frapslog das Ergebnis anschauen.
Einstellungen: 1680x1080, ingame alles hoch, außer: 4xAA und Transparenzqualität aus.
Dann kann ich dir sagen, wie du im Vergleich mit meiner 4870 mit 1024MiB stehst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2009)

Multi-GPU lief auch in unserer Vorab-Version nicht. 





> Oder hat die PCGH gesagt, was genau gebencht wurde?


Steht alles im Premium.


----------



## grubsnek (23. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Steht alles im Premium.



Bekommen die Abonnenten / Käufer der normalen Ausgabe im neuen Heft (sollte am Samstag im Briefkasten sein ) auch einen Artikel zu Anno1404 oder müssen die darauf verzichten ?


----------



## seiLaut (23. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Steht alles im Premium.


Das dachte ich mir. Doch Anno 1404 war eh ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. Juni 2009)

Woe, das Game sieht wirklich hervorragend aus! Und spielt sich auch noch verdammt gut! Die Story der Demo lässt hoffen, was mir jedoch massiv stinkt ist der derzeit fehlende MP-Modus. Hab 1701 schon sehr gerne mal über LAN gezockt, ist wahnsinnig chillig. 
Auch die Performance der Demo hat mich überrascht, sowohl mein Lappi als auch mein angegrauter Desktop machen ein sehr gutes Bild.

Laptop:
Intel Pentium 2x2,16 GHz
Ati Radeon HD3650
4 GB DDR2

Vista Home Premium 64bit

Auflösung 1280x800
niedrige-mittlere Details

Desktop siehe Sig, Windows 7 RC1, läuft in 1360x768 ohne AA/AF auf hohen Details gut spielbar.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2009)

*@ grubsnek*

Es sind zwei Seiten Anno 1404 im Spiele-Teil [samt Benches], iirc.


----------



## Stepen (24. Juni 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Der weg zur Lösung deiner Probleme



Hab den "Patch" grade runtergeladen und mein Virenprogramm meldet mir, dass er einen Triojaner enthält. Also Vorsicht!


----------



## nulchking (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ihn auch runter geladen und da ist nichts.


----------



## tobi13 (24. Juni 2009)

Sicher das da nichts ist? Mein Antivir meldet auch nen Trojaner.


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab sie!!

Der Spielehändler meines Vertrauens rief heute morgen an und verbreitete die frohe Botschaft 

Hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen! Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass mich die Aktivierungsserver auch spielen lassen 

Anno Limited Edition

so far


----------



## seiLaut (24. Juni 2009)

tobi13 schrieb:


> Sicher das da nichts ist? Mein Antivir meldet auch nen Trojaner.


Virustotal. MD5: b1b1173fcb24b1a7acb2053a096e1150 Trojan.Agent.AYY Trojan-Spy.Win32.Ayolog!IK Win-Trojan/Agent.7680.JM
Virustotal meint, Antivir findet nichts. (aber man weiß nie, ob das so stimmt)


----------



## tobi13 (24. Juni 2009)

Naja die testen da mit Version 7.9.0.191. Inzwischen gibt 9.irgendwas.

Is ja auch egal ich werds mir dann holln wenn ich wieder Geld hab.


----------



## Scorp (24. Juni 2009)

So ich habs heut mittag gekauft. jetzt wird gezockt.


----------



## Tecqu (24. Juni 2009)

ihr cheater! will auch haben!
Bin aber jetzt zu faul mich ins auto zu setzen... noch ne nacht träumen


----------



## Scorp (24. Juni 2009)

könnt irh euer online profil erstellen?
Bei mir kommt immer:
anmedeln...hochladen....hochladen....hochladen fehlgeschlagen und dann geht anno aus.?"!


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2009)

Es ist herrlich (=

Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, dass mich der Aktivierungsserver nicht reinlässt, aber es ging ohne Probleme.

Aber zur Limited:


Limitiert is so ne Sache: 37250 gibts. Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber ich find das zu "unexklusiv". Ich fand damals bei 1701 schon 17001 zu viel 
Der Kompass ist ok, solange man ihn nicht umdreht. Dann fällt er (zumindest meiner) aus dem Gehäuse.
Das Artbook ist wie immer herrlich, die Grafiken sind genial.
Das Poster is ok, ist halt gefaltet...
Die Mandelsamen sind interessant, ich werd mal was einpflanzen 
Die Box hab ich mir anders vorgestellt, aber hübsch ist sie trotzdem!

so far


----------



## Gerry (25. Juni 2009)

Aktivierungsserver funktionieren schon seit einigen Tagen.
Dieses "Online-Profil" kann man erst ab heute (offizieller Release) erstellen.

Meine Amazon-Lieferung müsste demnächst zu Hause eintreffen, nur bin ich bis ca. 19-20 Uhr im Büro.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2009)

ich habs bei Cyberport bestellt und sollte laut Paketverfolgung heute eintreffen ... da ich aber bis 20 Uhr arbeiten muss und sonst keiner zu Haus ist hab ich mir erstmal den halben Tag freigenommen und warte nu auf meinen DHL Mann


----------



## Bucklew (25. Juni 2009)

Meine Limited Edition ist auch gerade gekommen 

Installer läuft grad


----------



## Scorp (25. Juni 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Aktivierungsserver funktionieren schon seit einigen Tagen.
> Dieses "Online-Profil" kann man erst ab heute (offizieller Release) erstellen.
> 
> Meine Amazon-Lieferung müsste demnächst zu Hause eintreffen, nur bin ich bis ca. 19-20 Uhr im Büro.



Keine Änderung bei mir.
Ich geb meine Daten ein.
Dann kommt 
Anmelden
Hochladen
Hochladen fehlgeschlagen
und sofort ist Anno beendet und ich bin wieder aufm Desktop


----------



## Bucklew (25. Juni 2009)

Bei mir funktionierte die Aktivierung sofort und problemlos. Und man braucht zum Spielen keine DVD im Laufwerk, finde ich fair.


----------



## seiLaut (25. Juni 2009)

Scorp schrieb:


> Keine Änderung bei mir.
> Ich geb meine Daten ein.
> Dann kommt
> Anmelden
> ...


Klingt so, als ob da ne Firewall blockt.


----------



## Apokalypsos (25. Juni 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Vollversion von Anno 1404 unter Windows 7 RC1 gemacht? Würde mich interessieren, ob der Kopierschutz da mitmacht...


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juni 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Vollversion von Anno 1404 unter Windows 7 RC1 gemacht? Würde mich interessieren, ob der Kopierschutz da mitmacht...



Werd das dann gleich mal testen. Habs mir vorhin bei MM für 39€ geholt.


----------



## Foels (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hab mir heut auch die Vollversion im MM für 39 Euro geholt.
Performance ist perfekt, besser als 1701 wie ich finde.

ABer bei den "kleinen" Zwischensequenzen ploppen die Texturen immer etwas später auf, ist das bei euch auch so?

Mfg


----------



## Scorp (25. Juni 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Vollversion von Anno 1404 unter Windows 7 RC1 gemacht? Würde mich interessieren, ob der Kopierschutz da mitmacht...



Ich benutze Anno 1404 auf dem RC 1 Win 7^^ 
Läuft alles, bis eben auf diese Erstellung des Online Profils.
Und die Windows Firewall sollte eigentlich vollen Zugriff erlauben.
Aber auch gerade eben noch kam wieder das gleiche
Hochladen fehlgeschlagen und dann war ich wieder aufm Destop

EDIT: Windows Firewall ausgeschaltet. Aber es ändert sich eigentlich nichts. Nur das sich Anno nicht beendet, nachdem die "Hochladen fehlgeschlagen" Meldung kommt.


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juni 2009)

@ Scorp: Hab das selbe Problem. 

Falls du dafür vor mir ne Lösung findest bitte posten. Habs leider bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Scorp (25. Juni 2009)

Zumindest n Haufen andrer leuts mit gleichem Problem hab ich hier gefunden:
Funktioniert das "Tor zur Welt" noch nicht? - Thema entwickelt von eve community


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juni 2009)

Über die Anno-Homepage kann ich mich einloggen. Nur ingame funzt iwas nicht. 

Wenn ich aber online auf mein Profil klicke hab ich trotzdem nur die im Ubi-Forum angesprochene weisse Seite.


----------



## Scorp (25. Juni 2009)

Dito.


----------



## Tecqu (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Sie!!!
Für 50 ocken hab ich die Limited Edition in einem allerseits bekannten Planeten erworben. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so "billig" wird.


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Tecqu schrieb:


> Ich hab Sie!!!
> Für 50 ocken hab ich die Limited Edition in einem allesseits bekannten Planeten erworben. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so "billig" wird.



Da hasten guten Deal gemacht!

Ich hab derweil an anderes Problem:

Ich hab mir gestern (vor Release) einen Account angelegt und da auch direkt den Freischaltcode der 5€-Dvd eingegeben. So, ich kann jetzt aber nur einen NEUEN Online-Account anlegen.
Ich hab also entweder meine Zusatzinhalte, Savegames etc. ODER die Onlinefeatures. Das suckt doch -.-
Mal gucken was man da noch machen kann.

so far


----------



## PCTom (25. Juni 2009)

kleines Prob ich begrüne die Wüste aber das Land bleibt unfruchtbar aber nur bei Gewürzen kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben 

auch nur bei der Vollversion bei der Demo hatte ich das Prob nicht


----------



## totovo (25. Juni 2009)

wie wärs mit die Insel hat keine Fruchtbarkeit für Gewürze?


----------



## PCTom (25. Juni 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> wie wärs mit die Insel hat keine Fruchtbarkeit für Gewürze?




sorry das ich erst so spät antworte ,es funzt jetzt


----------



## Wendigo (25. Juni 2009)

Wo bleiben denn die Screenshots?


----------



## resu223 (26. Juni 2009)

Frage an alle Annoholiker....

Das Spiel macht wie erwartet einen grandiosen Eindruck , jedoch stört mich etwas an der Kameraführung.
In Anno 1701 konnte man die Kamera drehen und mit der mittleren Maustaste nach oben und unten schwenken.
In Anno 1404 hab ich bis jetzt nur die Drehfunktion entdeckt(mittlere Maustaste oder Y;X) ein Schwenken nach oben und unten ist weder mit der Maus noch mit der Tastatur möglich.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir sagen wie das geht , würde meine Städte auch gern aus einen anderen Blickwinkel sehen.

Grüße resu223


----------



## seiLaut (26. Juni 2009)

Drück mal F1, dann gehts in den Postkartenmodus. 
Ich empfehle jedem, auf ein Schiff zu klicken und dann F1 zu drücken. Sound und Grafik wirken so genial..
@Wendigo: Habe welche gemacht, kann sie aber erst heute abend hochladen.


----------



## Gerry (26. Juni 2009)

Die Probleme mit dem Online-Profil haben wohl nur(?) Win 7 - Anwender (laut des Threads im off. Anno-Forum). Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Scorp (26. Juni 2009)

Jo, ich benutze Win 7 RC 1 x64 Deutsch und kann noch immer net n Oline Profil erstellen


----------



## DjHighlife (26. Juni 2009)

man man man

Spiel installiert

erfolgreich serial eingegeben und erfolgreich aktiviert.
Dann öffnet sich genau das gleiche Fenster noch einmal und ich aktiviere wieder
das gleiche passierte mir noch einmal.

Nun heißt es, ich habe das Produkt zu oft aktiviert


Ganz TOLL!


----------



## PamAndersonFan (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal zwei Screenshots hoch geladen.....


----------



## Foels (26. Juni 2009)

Hier auch mal ein Screenshot von mir,

einfach eine wunderschöne Grafik


----------



## seiLaut (26. Juni 2009)

DjHighlife schrieb:


> man man man
> 
> Spiel installiert
> 
> ...


Kopierschutz | Aktivierung - Thema entwickelt von eve community
Ganz unten im ersten Posting lesen.

Edit: http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8231073557/m/4571009657?r=6871028667#6871028667
Das soll die Lösung für das Problem sein.. bei 2 hats funktioniert. Grund ist scheinbar: Das Spiel wurde freigeschaltet, aber die Antwort wurde fehlerhaft übertragen.


----------



## DjHighlife (26. Juni 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Kopierschutz | Aktivierung - Thema entwickelt von eve community
> Ganz unten im ersten Posting lesen.
> 
> Edit: Kopierschutz | Aktivierung - Thema entwickelt von eve community
> Das soll die Lösung für das Problem sein.. bei 2 hats funktioniert. Grund ist scheinbar: Das Spiel wurde freigeschaltet, aber die Antwort wurde fehlerhaft übertragen.



DANKE!

hab ich vorhin leider überlesen...funzt jetzt!!!!!

DANKE nochmal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seiLaut (26. Juni 2009)

DjHighlife schrieb:


> hab ich vorhin leider überlesen...funzt jetzt!!!!!


Ich kenn das, man will spielen und bekommt dann sowas zu Gesicht. Voller Zorn sucht man nach Antworten, aber schaut nicht richtig.


----------



## Bucklew (26. Juni 2009)

Hier zwei Screenshots vom Kaiserdom im Bau.

Erstes Bild während der zweiten Bauphase, das zweite vor der dritten Bauphase. Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal meine 2500 Adeligen auf 3500 aufstocken um die 3. Phase in Angriff zu nehmen.

Benötigt werden dafür schlappe 360t Glas und 720t Werkzeug


----------



## nonameprodukt (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab bei mir irgendwie ein Problem mit der Performance:

Im der Kampange war alles Ok konnte es fast flüssig spielen, als ich dann ein Endlosspiel gestartet hab, hatte ich bereits am Anfang Ruckler von 30 Sekunden. Also mit nur ein paar Häusern auf meiner Insel.

Mein System:

Phenom X4 9850
K9A2 Neo-F
HD 4830
4 GB DDR2-800

Gespielt wir auf 1680*1050 mit 2AA


----------



## orangeblood (26. Juni 2009)

Also in der Postkartenansicht sieht es ja gut aus, aber die grafik im normalen spiel is iwie nich unbedingt besser als bei 1701. Das enttäuscht etwas und ich finde allzu viel neu is ja auch nicht oder täusch ich mich da. Kommt mir genauso vor wie der sprung von nfs pro street auf undercover.

mfg orangeblood


----------



## Scorp (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Grafik wesentlich Besser als jene von Anno 1701, und beide Spiele ich auf Maximal Einstellungen.


----------



## ATImania (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal die 1,7 GB Demo geladen und muss sagen, dass "obwohl ich überhaupt kein Strategie Fan bin" der Titel wirklich interessant ist. Zumindest scheint es auf dem ersten Blick so, dass es relativ simpel und gut erklärt ist bzw. Das Menü übersichtlich ist und leicht zu überschauen, so dass man nicht Stundenlang überlegen muss was man als nächstes machen soll/muss. -Eines der Punke, weshalb ich an Strategiespielen wenig spaß habe.-

Die Grafik ist auch sehr gut, vorallem die Wassereffekte und Animationen.

Aber die Vollversion lohnt sich für mich trotzdem nicht. Habe mir auch 2005 Age of Empires III gekauft und bis heute (ca. 4 Jahre) insgesamt 3 - 5 Stunden gespielt und einmal kurz Online gezockt 

Naja aber meine Freundin fährt total drauf ab 

Hier noch paar Screenshots:


----------



## seiLaut (27. Juni 2009)

@ATImania: Du kannst Anno nicht mit AoE vergleichen. Sind 2 verschiedene Genre.
Und ja, die Kampagne ist ein großes Tutorial, was einem Schritt für Schritt zeigt, was zu machen ist. Selbst Neulinge kommen so ins Spiel.

Die Screenshots sind von der 2. Kampagne, muss mal welche von der 3. machen.


----------



## ATImania (27. Juni 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> @ATImania: Du kannst Anno nicht mit AoE vergleichen. Sind 2 verschiedene Genre.



Zu was für einem Genre zählst du denn AoE bzw. Anno??


----------



## DOTL (27. Juni 2009)

Anno: Aufbau-Strategiespiel

AofE: Echtzeitstrategie (ähnlich wie auch C&C)


----------



## ATImania (27. Juni 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Anno: Aufbau-*Strategie*spiel
> 
> AofE: Echtzeit*strategie* (ähnlich wie auch C&C)



Okay das hab ich mir schon gedacht aber Strategie ist für mich Strategie (auch wenn ich für diese Aussage von den Strategie Fans ein auf den Deckel bekomme) 

Für mich ist beides überwiegend aus der Vogelperspektive, muss Häuser bzw. eine Stadt/Dorf bauen usw. 

Aber wie gesagt, Anno 1404 ist wirklich ein Interessanter Titel und ich denke, dass ich zumindest die DEMO öfter bzw. zumindest einmal durch zocken werde


----------



## seiLaut (27. Juni 2009)

Teilweise zählt Anno auch zu den Wirtschaftssimulationen, vorallem da Strategietitel meist mit Krieg in Verbindung stehen und der in Anno Nebensache ist.

Allerdings merkt man von der Komplexität anfangs nichts. Erst wenn die Reiter nach und nach freigeschaltet werden, wird einem das bewusst.


----------



## Suppo (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo, trotz bösem Kopierschutz interessiert sich meine Frau für das Game

ihr System

Intel6400 @ 2,13 GHZ
2 Giga 667 DDR 2 RAM
ASROCK Board
8800 GTS mit 640 mb
2 X 250 Giga WD HDD
Win XP ME SP3

läuft Anno auf dieser Krücke noch einigermaßen ?


----------



## seiLaut (27. Juni 2009)

Edit: Ok, der Link war unfug. Wenn das ein C2D ist, sollte es laufen. Da Anno 1404 Multicore Unterstützung hat, sollte die niedrige CPU Taktung nicht soo das Problem sein.


----------



## Filico (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab hier nen Artikel über die 3 großen Monumente gefunden. Nicht nur die Gebäude sind gigantisch, sondern auch deren Anforderungen.

Finds top, das Anno noch bei so hohen Bevölkerungszahlen Abwechslung bietet. Der Kauf hat sich in jedem Fall für mich absolut gelohnt. Das beste Anno bisher!


----------



## MESeidel (27. Juni 2009)

Hey, mal ne Frage an die Pros^^
Bin kein Anno Neuling aber 1701 hab ich fast komplett ausgelassen.

Gibt's generelle Tipps/Tricks wie man zur einer positiven Bilanz kommt?
Ich kriech die ganze Zeit bei 0€ (also die Spiel-Währung) rum.
(im Moment etwa 800 Adelige bzw. 500 Gesandte).

MFG


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne Frage an die Pros^^
> Bin kein Anno Neuling aber 1701 hab ich fast komplett ausgelassen.
> 
> Gibt's generelle Tipps/Tricks wie man zur einer positiven Bilanz kommt?
> ...


An der Steuerschraube drehen und zusehen das man nicht viel mehr Produziert als man selbst braucht.


----------



## Gerry (27. Juni 2009)

orangeblood schrieb:


> aber die grafik im normalen spiel is iwie nich unbedingt besser als bei 1701. Das enttäuscht etwas und ich finde allzu viel neu is ja auch nicht oder täusch ich mich da. Kommt mir genauso vor wie der sprung von nfs pro street auf undercover.



Du hast,

1. nicht mit hohen Details gespielt,
2. die Demo nach 5 Min wieder beendet,

oder!?

Anders kann ich mir deine Aussage nicht erklären.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juni 2009)

Mit imom noch OPteron 185 und 8600GTS sieht es so aus! Ist des so richtig wen ich mein neuen pc bekomme, ANNO denistallieren dan kann ich es auf dem neuen pc installieren und spielen?


----------



## Bucklew (27. Juni 2009)

Und er steht: Der Kaiserdom 

Erst noch während des Baus und dann schon fertig. Und das nächste Projekt steht auch schon an: Die Sultanmoschee


----------



## Apokalypsos (27. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Spielerprofile abgespeichert sind? Savegames ist klar, aber ich möchte mein ganzes Profil kopieren....


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> An der Steuerschraube drehen und zusehen das man nicht viel mehr Produziert als man selbst braucht.



Das Stimmt: ich hatte Überproduktion an allen Enden^^
Aber ich hab herausgefunden, dass man ein Schiff voll packen und Waren und die Vertreter von Orient und Okzident verkaufen kann...


----------



## grubsnek (28. Juni 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich so für Anno bezahlt? 
Ich sehe gerade, dass es bei Amazon nur noch 38,95€ kostet. Dann muss ich bei Media Markt oder Saturn wohl 39,99€ hinlegen oder?


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Juni 2009)

42€ bei expert am Release


----------



## seiLaut (28. Juni 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Spielerprofile abgespeichert sind? Savegames ist klar, aber ich möchte mein ganzes Profil kopieren....


Schau mal in dem Ordner Anwednungsdaten nach einem Ubisoft Ordner.
Wenns dort nicht ist, dann wirf einen Blick in den Ordner Lokale Einstellungen.
Bei Vista habe ich ihn unter \User\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\Anno1404 gefunden.

@MESeidel: Du kannst an deinen Kontoren auch Waren zum Einkauf/Verkauf freigeben, dann kommt der Orient von alleine. Vorallem für Seile wird ein Vermögen hingelegt.


----------



## ATImania (28. Juni 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so für Anno bezahlt?
> Ich sehe gerade, dass es bei Amazon nur noch 38,95€ kostet. Dann muss ich bei Media Markt oder Saturn wohl 39,99€ hinlegen oder?



Bei unserem Media Markt in Bremen kostet es genau 39,- €


----------



## Sandower (28. Juni 2009)

kann mir jmd bei der Aktivierung von der Fan Box helfen? 
er versucht bei mir zu verbinden aber bricht dann nach ner zeit ab  wegen zeitüberschreitung


----------



## Apokalypsos (28. Juni 2009)

Wegen dem Preis:

Ich hab mich in München umgesehen:

Saturn 49,99 €
Kaufhof: 49,99 €
MediaMArkt: 29 € => gekauft!! 

@seiLaut: Merci, habs bei Win7 unter dem von dir angegebenen Ordner gefunden.


----------



## grubsnek (28. Juni 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> MediaMArkt: 29 € => gekauft!!



Is ja geil. Dann werd ich morgen den Media Markt mal einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab für die Limited volle 70€ bezahlt. Allerdings hier beim lokalen Händler. Natürlich hätte ich es auch sonstwo bestellen können. Aber ich kaufs lieber beim Händler hier. Und außerdem hätt ichs online glaub ich nicht einen Tag früher gehabt 

btw: Die DVD der Limited kann man ja mal voll vor die Wand nageln. Der Soundtrack is brauchbar, der Rest völliger Mist.

so far


----------



## Gerry (28. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob es sich um einen bundeseinheitlichen Flyer handelt, aber demnach müsste man in allen MM spätestens ab Montag das Spiel für € 39 bekommen. Die Saturnmärkte hier in der Region ebenfalls zu diesem Preis ab Montag. Amazon auch nur noch € 38,95. Man liest auch von € 33 in einigen MM.

€ 29 lese ich zum ersten Mal. Das wäre ja ein absoluter Hammerpreis.


----------



## Shady (28. Juni 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Man liest auch von € 33 in einigen MM.
> 
> € 29 lese ich zum ersten Mal. Das wäre ja ein absoluter Hammerpreis.



Ich wollte es mir morgen auch im MM holen, 29€ oder 33€ wären natürlich sehr geil...
Aber wenn es im Prospekt mit 39 steht...? Bin gespannt.


----------



## seiLaut (28. Juni 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> @seiLaut: Merci, habs bei Win7 unter dem von dir angegebenen Ordner gefunden.


In deinem Profil steht noch XP, deswegen die Rumraterei. 

Meine kleine Siedlung aus Kapitel V. Wer also vorhat, das Level zu spielen, sollte nicht daraufklicken. Auch wenn man dadurch nicht weiß, was passiert.. (da Teile der Stadt vorgegeben waren, bin ich für die Struktur nicht alleine schuldig )


----------



## Saka (28. Juni 2009)

habe 39,- im mm bezahlt, 70.- wollten die für die ce das war mir dann doch zu viel 30,- aufschlag für "firlefanz". hab mir lieber noch die fanbox für 5,- mit genommen.


----------



## Sandower (28. Juni 2009)

saka hat bei dir die Fan Box funktioniert? also den code eingeben etc?
weil bei mir wird das irgendwie nix ey


----------



## Saka (28. Juni 2009)

ja hat ohne probleme funktioniert


----------



## Sandower (28. Juni 2009)

man der bricht bei mir ab wegen zeitüberschreitung und ich weiß nicht warum oder sonsterwas  man ey

kann mir da vllt irgendjemand helfen? will endlich meine fanbox freischalten


----------



## seiLaut (28. Juni 2009)

Ich vermute mal, das passiert auch durch die anno4web.exe und die wirst du einfach geblockt haben. Wobei ich mangeln Fanbox ins Blaue rate.

Schiffskampf:


----------



## Sandower (28. Juni 2009)

so fanbox ging zu aktivieren in dem ich firewall un alles ausgemacht habe^^
aber wie bekomm ich das wappen un das schiff ins spiel rein?


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juni 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> @MESeidel: Du kannst an deinen Kontoren auch Waren zum Einkauf/Verkauf freigeben, dann kommt der Orient von alleine. Vorallem für Seile wird ein Vermögen hingelegt.



Ja aber das dauert halt immer eine Weile
Wenn man etliche Warengruppen max hat ist es einfacher zu den vertretern zu fahren.

Mittlerweile hat sich das Problem auch geklärt^^
Bin jetzt bei etwa 2000 Adeligen da ist der fällt die eine oder andere Produktion zu viel nicht mehr so ins Gewicht...




Sandower schrieb:


> so fanbox ging zu aktivieren in dem ich firewall un alles ausgemacht habe^^
> aber wie bekomm ich das wappen un das schiff ins spiel rein?



Im Menu unter Spielerprofil.
Da gibt es einen button code eingeben, dann lädt er die Inhalte herunter.
was das spezielle Schiff ist, hab ich aber noch nicht heraus gefunden...


----------



## Sarma (29. Juni 2009)

das spiel ist super, mich stört nur, dass die Schiffe wie geister durcheinander hindurch fahren können - gibt dafür ne Lösung?


----------



## Shady (29. Juni 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Wegen dem Preis:
> 
> Ich hab mich in München umgesehen:
> 
> ...



So, hab 'nen Kumpel der in München arbeitet ma' in MM geschickt, auch 39€...
Werd' es dann morgen hier bei uns kaufen. Schade, aber eigentlich logisch, wenn es so in der Werbung ist...


----------



## grubsnek (29. Juni 2009)

eben gekauft und erstmal das erste Endlosspiel angefangen.

Mein erster Eindruck: ziemlich ähnlich zu 1701, viele Detailveränderungen, etwas bessere Grafik bei besserer Performance.

Jedenfalls wurde "meiner"  Art des Städtebaus ein Riegelvorgeschoben. Wieso brauchen bitte Häuser eine Straßenanbindung ?  In 1701 wurde soviel wie möglich auf kleinsten Raum gebaut. Ist doch egal wie die Siedlung dann aussieht


----------



## Gerry (29. Juni 2009)

Im Saturn-Prospekt ist es jetzt auch für € 39,00. GTA4 übrigens für € 29,00.


----------



## Jayhawk (1. Juli 2009)

Ja ja, als ich meinen Freunden "Anno" empfohlen habe, haben sie mich ausgelacht.
Doch jetzt, wo sie es alle einmal gespielt haben, sind sie begeistert.

Anno ist einfach ein richtig gutes Spiel.


----------



## Sash (1. Juli 2009)

habs mir gestern im mm geholt, und ich hatte keine probleme mit der firewall oder so. 
aber komischerweise brach er die install ab, in meinem samsung laufwerk. setup funktioniert nicht mehr oder so kam.. dann ins plextor rein, lief ohne probleme.

hab dann noch die erste mission geschaft, bin nun bei der 2. seh ich das richtig das auf meiner insel die ich bekommen hab es keine rohstoffe gibt wie kohle, steine oder so? oder gibts nen geologen den ich aussenden kann? oder was auch immer...


----------



## jaramund (1. Juli 2009)

Anno ist die beste Spielereihe die es gibt, habe damalks schon mit 1601 auf meinem alten PI angefangen, aber zum aktuellen Spiel:
recht gut durchdacht und gemacht und optisch top
habe auch probs mit der zonealarm, sprich wenn aktiviert startet das spiel nicht bzw hängt sich auf.


----------



## midnight (1. Juli 2009)

jaramund schrieb:


> Anno ist die beste Spielereihe die es gibt, habe damalks schon mit *1601* auf meinem alten PI angefangen



*FAIL*

Es heißt 1602 
Aber zugegeben was das Spiel auch damals schon sehr geil. Hatte damals nen P1 MMX mit 233 MHz, das Ding ging wie Hölle.

so far


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (1. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> hab dann noch die erste mission geschaft, bin nun bei der 2. seh ich das richtig das auf meiner insel die ich bekommen hab es keine rohstoffe gibt wie kohle, steine oder so? oder gibts nen geologen den ich aussenden kann? oder was auch immer...



Siehst du richtig, Steine gibts weiter oben im Norden auf der Insel mit dem Mönch

Anno rockt wie immer, geniale Grafik und läuft trotzdem butterweich mit 1680x1050 4xAA / 16xAF alle Regler auf Anschlag.

Ich freu mich schon auf´s Endlosspiel, jetzt wird aber erst mal die Kampagne gezockt, um wieder richtig reinzukommen, ganz klare Kaufempfehlung, egal ob Tages-Kopierschutz oder nicht!!!


----------



## grubsnek (1. Juli 2009)

wie bekomme ich eigentlich Ansehen, damit ich Gewürze anbauen kann ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Juli 2009)

An welcher "Schraube" muss ich drehen um die CPU zu entlasten? habe teilweise nur um die 10fps


----------



## Sash (1. Juli 2009)

hm ich habs voll aufgedreht, nur kantenglättung hab ich nur 2 mal drinne. und laufen tuts super, nur beim scrolling über einer stadt merkt man was..


----------



## Kadauz (1. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Aber zugegeben was das Spiel auch damals schon sehr geil. Hatte damals nen P1 MMX mit 233 MHz, das Ding ging wie Hölle.
> 
> so far



Verdammt, knapp geschlagen. Ich hatte nen 200er MMX.


----------



## Sash (1. Juli 2009)

ich nen 200er ohne mmx oder pro.. tzz.


----------



## Stepen (1. Juli 2009)

Weiss einer wie ich den Ordner in dem die Savegames gespeichert werden ändern kann? Ich hab die nicht so gerne in den Eigenen Dateien.

Grüsse


----------



## MESeidel (1. Juli 2009)

```
mklink /J "C:\Users\Admin\Documents\Anno 1404" "F:\Anno 1404"
```
Vorher natürlich den Ordner sichern bzw. umbenennen (darf glaube nicht vorhanden sein)


----------



## holle3005 (2. Juli 2009)

muss ich das ändern irgentwo oder wie geb ich das ein??? thx


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (2. Juli 2009)

hi, hab mal ne frage und zwar wie erkennt man ob ich in DX9 oder DX 10 spiele?
als OS habe ich Win 7
und Grraka ist eine hd4890

startet das spiel dann automatisch in DX 10?

lg
schmidtler


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> An welcher "Schraube" muss ich drehen um die CPU zu entlasten? habe teilweise nur um die 10fps



Am meisten bringt Auflösung, Kantenglättung, Schatten und Wasserqualität!


----------



## Cionara (2. Juli 2009)

Kantenglättung ist ja nicht CPU, aber allgemein stimmt das natürlich.
Hab mir das Game gestern auch zugelegt, ist ne ganz schön feine Sache.

Bin auch noch am rumschrauben, allerdings sehe ich kaum unterschied zwischen normalmapping und parallex mapping. Hat wer vllt. nen gutes Vergleichsbild ?


----------



## Fl1x (2. Juli 2009)

Hello!
hab mir auch anno 1404 geholt. hat von euch zufällig auch einer nen online profil erstellt?
bis gestern lief damit alles problemlos. seit heute bekomm ich aber immer die Meldung "heruntergeladen fehlgeschlagen" im Hauptmenü oder wenn ich ne Mission der Kampagne starten will... das is blöd.
Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?

mfg
fl1x


----------



## grubsnek (2. Juli 2009)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> hi, hab mal ne frage und zwar wie erkennt man ob ich in DX9 oder DX 10 spiele?
> als OS habe ich Win 7
> und Grraka ist eine hd4890
> 
> startet das spiel dann automatisch in DX 10?


 
Installier dir Fraps. Wenn die FPS Anzeige im Spiel schwarz hinterlegt ist dann ist Dx 10 aktiviert. 

Bei mir startete das Spiel automatisch in Direct  X 10.


----------



## seiLaut (2. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> An welcher "Schraube" muss ich drehen um die CPU zu entlasten? habe teilweise nur um die 10fps


Keine? Mit einem C2D auf 3,2 Ghz kann es eigentlich nicht an der CPU liegen. Oder du hast noch was anderes am Laufen.
Wenn du wirklich noch eine x1950 verbaut hast, ist das die Bremse. Anno 1404 will viieeell GPU Power.

@Fl1x: Die Server sollen mal down gewesen sein. Sollte aber vorbei sein..


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Juli 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Keine? Mit einem C2D auf 3,2 Ghz kann es eigentlich nicht an der CPU liegen. Oder du hast noch was anderes am Laufen.
> Wenn du wirklich noch eine x1950 verbaut hast, ist das die Bremse. Anno 1404 will viieeell GPU Power.
> 
> @Fl1x: Die Server sollen mal down gewesen sein. Sollte aber vorbei sein..




ich hab ne 4870 1g. Also dachte ich es kann nur an der CPU liegen. Gerade während des bauen ruckelt es doch sehr stark.


----------



## seiLaut (2. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich hab ne 4870 1g. Also dachte ich es kann nur an der CPU liegen. Gerade während des bauen ruckelt es doch sehr stark.


Ok, dann ist dein Profil doch etwas älter.
10 FPS sind dann doch arg wenig,

Wenn du Fraps hast, dann mach mal folgendes: Benchmarkzeit auf 69s setzen, ins Spiel gehen und die erste Mission starten. Nachdem du auf Segel setzen geklickt hast und das Video beginnt, die Benchmarktaste drücken (default F10).
Dann in der frapslog.txt mal das Ergebnis hier posten und die Einstellungen dazu.


----------



## grubsnek (2. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich hab ne 4870 1g. Also dachte ich es kann nur an der CPU liegen. Gerade während des bauen ruckelt es doch sehr stark.



ich hab ein schwächeres System und hab absolut gar keine Probleme.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele mit dem System in der Signatur und habe alles auf Max, allerdings unter XP, also DX9. Es läuft bei mir sehr gut!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

also ich habe alles auf max..
und es läuft ganz akzeptabel, ruckelt hin und wieder mal kurz
aber alles im spielbaren bzw. flüssigen bereich... und das obwohl SLI noch nicht funktioniert 

aber andere Frage hat noch iwer hier im Froum Grafikfehler?
also tritt nur nach etwa 2h auf

ich lad mal n bild hoch
diese komische Figur fährt normalerweise den Wagen


----------



## midnight (5. Juli 2009)

Kennt jemand die genaue Auflage der Limited Edition? Ich hab jetzt zwei Limited Editions gesehen, aber mit verschiedener Auflage!

EDIT: Bilder kommen gleich wieder.

Einmal ist es die 33882 / 37250:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein anderes mal 3844 / 30000:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommt mir jetzt ein wenig seltsam vor!
Könnt ihr mal posten, welche "Auflage" ihr habt?

Achja: Mit den Profilen bin ich nun auch durch. Es ist etwas mühsam, aber ich habe nun ein Online-Profil (=

so far


----------



## MESeidel (6. Juli 2009)

Ja wurde schon im Ubisoft Forum diskutiert.
Mehr als 37250 dürfte es nicht geben.
Anscheinend stellte man nach 30k fest dass es nicht reicht und hat noch ein paar nach geschoben^^

ich hab eine <30000


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Ihr Annoisten. Ich hab mal ein wenig experimentiert. Schaut euch mal den Screenshot an. Was fällt da auf?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (6. Juli 2009)

Das find ich aber mal unkuhl! Ich hab hier ne "nachgeschobene" oder was? Ich dachte "limitierte Auflagen" sind LIMITIERT und zwar EINMALIG. Da schiebt man doch nix nach, weils genug Kunden gibt die noch eine wollen.
Irgendwie enttäuschend

so far


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juli 2009)

Mal so für einen Anno Neuling: Wenn ich einen Klostergarten baue, um die Kräuter zum Bierbrauen zu verwenden, bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass der Boden nicht fruchtbar ist. Auch, wenn ich eine kleine Noria daneben platziere.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich raus finde, wann der Boden fruchtbar genug ist?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## midnight (6. Juli 2009)

Das steht doch dran! Mittig oben zeigt er dir, was du auf der Insel anbauen kannst. Kräuter wachsen übrigens auch nur auf Nordinseln, da brauchst du auch keine Noria. Eine Noria brauchst du nur in der Wüste.

so far


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> ...Mittig oben zeigt er dir, was du auf der Insel anbauen kannst...
> so far



Cool, Danke! Das war der Tipp, den ich gebraucht habe.


----------



## nulchking (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nen Prob. Bei der dritten Mission(glaub das es die ist) habe ich diesem Guy als letztes das Eisen geliefert. Ich bekomme jedoch keine Aufträge mehr, und dsa Spiel endet auch nicht.
Was ist da los?


----------



## seiLaut (8. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Was ist da los?


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch irgendwas hast, was nicht abgeschlossen ist. Klick mal links die unteren Meldungen an, dann siehst du die komplette Auftragsliste.


----------



## nulchking (8. Juli 2009)

Hab ich schon, da steht aber nichts mehr 
Da sind aber noch die Pfeile über dem Kontor vom Lord und von Forcas....


----------



## xarruso (8. Juli 2009)

Dann klich einfach mal das Kontor an


----------



## nulchking (8. Juli 2009)

Hab den Fehler gefunden, hab die Werkzeugproduktion nicht auf der Klosterinsel gebaut gehabt....


----------



## Speedi (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe jetzt seit einigen Tagen auch Anno 1404 und bin bei der Kampagne an dem Punkt, an dem man den Orient beschützen soll (davor war die Mission mit den Kindern^^).
Nun wurde so ein Brief gefunden, den jemand übersetzen soll. Der braucht jetzt aber Indigo und Papier^^
Indigo hab ich schon, aber um an Papier heranzukommen brauche ich mindestens 940 Patrizier.
Wie bekomme ich denn mehr Patrizier?
Irgendwie steigen die Bürger-Häuser nicht auf, obwohl sie alles haben, was sie wollen^^

Ich hab ja schon gelesen, dass bei Anno 1404 nicht alle Häuser aufsteigen, sondern immer jede Bevölkerungsstufe vorhanden ist. Muss ich dann mehr Bauernhäuser bauen, oder wie?

Ich bitte um Hilfe!!!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

Ja

80% Bauern -> Bürger
60% Bürger -> Patrizier
40% Patrizier -> Adelige

dazu kommt noch ein kleiner Bonus je Bettler und Gesandten, da hab ich die Zahlen aber nicht im Kopf...

Ob noch bereits alle aufgestiegen sieht man, wenn man den Marktplatz an klickt unter Aufstiegsrechte.
Da steht unter jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe x/x.
Das Gleiche steht auch oben rechts, wenn man die Häuser an klickt...

PS:
das System wird dir noch gefallen, wenn du die 3500 für den Kaiserdom brauchst


----------



## Speedi (8. Juli 2009)

OK, das heißt ich baue jetzt am Besten viele Bauernhäuser, damit davon einige zu Bürgern werden und von denen wiederum einige zu Patriziern.

Und noch eine Frage habe ich:
Für die die Gebäude im Orient braucht man ja bestimmte diplomatische Ränge.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bekommt man die, indem man irgendwas kauft und beim Orient abliefert?!
Aber was soll man kaufen, damit man eine Stufe höher steigt?

*EDIT:*
Was sind Gesandten? Wann bekommt man die und ab wann können Bettler auftreten?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

Gesandte sind die 2. Stufe im Orient
70% Nomaden steigen auf

Seltsamerweise (Ansichtssache) müssen sie nicht auf der gleichen Insel sein, um Aufstiegsrechte zu zu Patriziern zu erlauben.
Bettler kommen je nach Einwohnerzahl auf eine Insel.
Natürlich darf man sie ncith ablehnen/weg senden.
Bettler erlauben mehr Bürgerrechte.

Die Ränge erreicht man wenn die Leiste unter dem Porträt des Sultansvertreters gefüllt ist.
Man kann seine Aufträge erfüllen, mit ihm handeln (überproduktion verkaufen -> er nimmt alles an, aber nur zum halben Preis) oder die Urkunden überbringen.
Die kann man beim nördlichen Vertreter kaufen (müsste im unteren Feld ganz rechts sein).
eine die 500 Ruhm kostet bringt auch 500 Ruhm beim Sultan.


----------



## Speedi (8. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann sollten erstmal alle Klarheiten beseitigt sein^^ 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die genaue Auflage der Limited Edition? Ich hab jetzt zwei Limited Editions gesehen, aber mit verschiedener Auflage!
> 
> EDIT: Bilder kommen gleich wieder.
> 
> ...


 habe 17.xxx von 30.000 (finde ich ja nicht so gut das die das gemacht haben)


----------



## Player007 (8. Juli 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> PS:
> das System wird dir noch gefallen, wenn du die 3500 für den Kaiserdom brauchst



Ja das ist wirklich heftig ^^
Man braucht für den Dom 2000 Adlige, d.h. bei 1500 Adligen hat man auch 1200 Patrizier, ca. 700 Bürger und 200 Bauern. Dazu noch 1000 Gesandte und 800 Bettler. Und schon wird es schwer die alle zu versorgen, wenn es dann noch kleine und wenige Inseln gibt, passt das fast nicht drauf ^^

Bei einem Inselsystem hatte ich bisher 6500 Einwohner, ich brauchte 4 Inseln um alles abzudecken 

Gruß


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ja das ist wirklich heftig ^^
> Man braucht für den Dom 2000 Adlige, d.h. bei 1500 Adligen hat man auch 1200 Patrizier, ca. 700 Bürger und 200 Bauern. Dazu noch 1000 Gesandte und 800 Bettler. Und schon wird es schwer die alle zu versorgen, wenn es dann noch kleine und wenige Inseln gibt, passt das fast nicht drauf ^^
> 
> Bei einem Inselsystem hatte ich bisher 6500 Einwohner, ich brauchte 4 Inseln um alles abzudecken
> ...



Ich will nicht vorlaut sein, aber du hast den Satz nicht ganz verstanden.
Es braucht 3500 Adlige für die letzte Ausbaustufe.

Da meine Hauptinsel nur eine mittelgroße ist, hab ich sie bis zum Rand zugebaut dafür.
Und Krieg mit einem KI Gegner geführt um eine Versorgungs Insel zu bekommen (danach hatte ich etwa 300'000 Geld weniger).

plus:


Spoiler



mit 3000 Adeligen verlangen diese und die Patrizier nach Leuchtern.
-> Bienenwachs, Kupfer, Kohle und Hanf


Das Ganze ist am zwar zunächst nervig, aber nach ein paar Stunden Entzug macht man doch weiter.
Das Lategame ist motivieren wie nie zuvor...


----------



## nulchking (8. Juli 2009)

Das Spiel mach echt süchtig ^^
Habs heute fast den ganzen Tag geschafft.
Steck immer noch in der Kampagne -.-


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juli 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> ich hab eine <30000


Ich auch, 26094 



MESeidel schrieb:


> PS:
> das System wird dir noch gefallen, wenn du die 3500 für den Kaiserdom brauchst


Ooooh ja. Hab aber sowohl Kaiserdom als auch Sultanmoschee fertig, fhelen nur noch die 10.000 Adeligen, um "mein" Endlosspiel zu gewinnen


----------



## MESeidel (9. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich auch, 26094



13255 *ohne gewähr*
Aber wohl reiner Zufall.
Hab's lokal im GameStop gekauft.

ANNO 1404 - Limited Edition - Nummernsammelthread - Thema entwickelt von eve community


----------



## nulchking (9. Juli 2009)

Mit der Kampagne durch, leider viel zu kurz....
Jetzt mal die Szenarien anschauen..


----------



## Gerry (9. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mit der Kampagne durch, leider viel zu kurz....



Wenn man das Spiel genießt und nicht durchhastet, dann kann man keineswegs von "viel zu kurz" reden.


----------



## seiLaut (9. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Wenn man das Spiel genießt und nicht durchhastet, dann kann man keineswegs von "viel zu kurz" reden.


Dafür, dass die Kampagne nicht das eigentliche Spiel ist, stimmt das.
Man kann im Endlospsiel ein vielfaches der Zeit zubringen, wie man für die Kampagne benötigt hat.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Juli 2009)

mal so ne Frage an Crossfireuser: Bei mir startet das Spiel, allerdings minimiert und maximiert es sich extremst schnell, dabei hab ich die Anno Maus aber mehr nichts. Gibts da schon was angekündigtes oder sonstiges an bekannten Problemen?


----------



## latinoramon (9. Juli 2009)

Ich ärgere mich noch ein bissel rum, da ich meine spielstände net laden kann, nur bei xp funzt des bei mir gut.
Nuja, Ubisoft bringt bald nen patch raus, da das game einige bugs hat.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (10. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich bin grad bei der Verlorene Kinder Mission und habe das Problem das meine Bauern nicht aufsteigen obwohl alle Bedürfnisse erfüllt sind. Was fehlt da noch?


----------



## Geicher (10. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch die Steuerschraube nach ganz links???(Müssen Euphorisch sein!)


----------



## lordofthe1337 (10. Juli 2009)

Danke jetzt gehts!


----------



## Geicher (10. Juli 2009)

*Anno 1404 Easteregg und Fehler*

Hier zwei Screenshots die sich von selbst erklären:
-Easteregg in der Kirche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Schwebender Mann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (10. Juli 2009)

Bilder bitte kleiner machen ( max. 900 Pixel in der breite)

Bei endlos spielen komm ich meistens nie zu Ende da mir immer irgendwelche Rohstoffe fehlen.... -.-


----------



## speedy1101 (11. Juli 2009)

*Anno 1404 - Probleme mit ATI-Treiber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe seit 3 Tagen eine neue GraKa "HIS IceQ plus Turbo (4870)" mit 1 GB und kann Anno 1404 nicht mehr vernünftig spielen, da ich meinen Mauszeiger immer ca. 5 cm z.B. unter einem Schiff bekommen muss, um das Schiffsmenü öffnen zu können!! Mit meiner 8800 GTS 512 habe ich das Problem nie gehabt. Ich habe einen 24 Zöller von LG, spiele auf 1920x1080 oder 1680x1050 und den neusten ATI Treiber 9.6 (9.5 auch vergebens versucht). Kann mir irgendjemand helfen, weil sonst muss ich die Karte zurückgeben und ich werde nie wieder eine kaufen...Scheiß ATI-Treiber!! Gelobt sei NVidia .


----------



## Sash (11. Juli 2009)

jo, bleib bei nvidia. das kommt bei ati schonmal vor.. mal nebenbei, hast du dein system neu aufgesetzt? sollte man tun wenn man wechselt, von nvidia nach ati oder umgekehrt. gibt zwar treiber bereinigungstools und auch für directx, aber sicher wäre alles neu.. formatieren, installieren, updaten usw..


----------



## nc0 (11. Juli 2009)

Mit welchen Einstellungen spielt ihr im Endlosspiel?
Irgendwie macht das game sau süchtig, nur wenn man länger spielt fragt man sich welchen sinn hat es eigentlich xD
Die ganzen Spielziele hab ich noch nicht ausgetestet aber mir erscheinen die irgendwie zu einfach und simpel deswegen spiel ich immer mit dem ziel alle Gegner zu zerstören.
wie seht ihr das?^^


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Juli 2009)

nc0 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Einstellungen spielt ihr im Endlosspiel?
> Irgendwie macht das game sau süchtig, nur wenn man länger spielt fragt man sich welchen sinn hat es eigentlich xD


 
Wenn man 3 Computergegner hat, den Korsaren auf schwer, normale Rohstoffe, mittlere Inselgröße, normale Aufgabenhäufigkeit, mittelgroße Karte, dann hat man es nicht leicht eine ansehnliche Stadt aufzubauen, geschweige denn, eine orientalische Siedlung zu erstellen. Meistens bleibt dir nur ein winziges Süd-Eiland, auf dem du alle Rohstoffe und eine Siedlung bauen musst. Und gegen einen schweren Korsaren ohne Handelspakt bzw. Tributzahlungen hat man seine Schiffe auch nicht sonderlich lange. 
Alles in allem kommt es auf die Spieloptionen an, wie erfolgreich man ist.


----------



## speedy1101 (11. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> jo, bleib bei nvidia. das kommt bei ati schonmal vor.. mal nebenbei, hast du dein system neu aufgesetzt? sollte man tun wenn man wechselt, von nvidia nach ati oder umgekehrt. gibt zwar treiber bereinigungstools und auch für directx, aber sicher wäre alles neu.. formatieren, installieren, updaten usw..



Danke für den Tipp... Schei... an Neuinstallation habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich befürchte, dass du recht hast. Wäre ich doch bloß bei Nvidia geblieben, aber leider passen in meinen LianLI keine Karten mit einer Länge von 26,5 rein und das Gehäuse wollte ich behalten.

Nachtrag: Es klappte auch ohne Neuinstallation ... man darf wohl bei Ati in Vista nicht die Schriftgradskalierung auf groß (120 dpi) stellen, was man aber macht um bei großen Auflösungen wie 1920x1080 bei einem 24' um noch etwas ohne Lupe lesen zu können (darauf muss man erstmal kommen)... gut das ich eine starke Lesebrille habe... Hauptsache ich kann wieder Anno 1404 spielen )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## seiLaut (11. Juli 2009)

nc0 schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht das game sau süchtig, nur wenn man länger spielt fragt man sich welchen sinn hat es eigentlich xD


Naja, z.Z. gibt es einen Run darauf, wer es schafft, die meisten Menschen anzusiedeln. Die 70k Hürde ist schon gesprengt worden, vermutlich sind die 100k inzwischen auch schon erreicht.

Das wird das Ziel der Meisten sein, weil es die größte Herausfoderung ist, so eine Wirtschaft aufzubauen und die Logistik zu meistern.


----------



## Shark (11. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wo/wie ich den benchmark starten kann der im ordner tools ist ?!?! oder ist das das Ding was die einstellung selber festlegt (systemabhängig)

Weil ja in einer Ausgabe von PCGH die Rede von einer großen Siedlung ist wo dann eine Kamerafahrt drüber hinweg geht!!!


----------



## Geicher (11. Juli 2009)

Das würde ich auch gern wissen!
In der PCGH war die Rede das sogar 2 Benchmarks enthalten sein sollen!
Ich finde nur einen 10 sekündigen bei dem man nicht mal sieht was passiert....
Nur so ein doofes Bild von 2 Handelsfritzen...


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

Mich würde mal noch interessieren, ob ich das Spiel 2x installieren kann. Einmal läuft es bereits auf meiner Vista-Installation und dann würde ich gerne auf meiner Windows 7 Partition installieren. Würde das laufen?


----------



## Shark (12. Juli 2009)

Caveman schrieb:


> Mich würde mal noch interessieren, ob ich das Spiel 2x installieren kann. Einmal läuft es bereits auf meiner Vista-Installation und dann würde ich gerne auf meiner Windows 7 Partition installieren. Würde das laufen?



Ich glaube nicht, weil der key zusammen mit dein System /-eigenschaften /-Komponenten schon einmal reg. ist bei Ubi Soft. Jedenfalls gehe ich davon aus. Ob stimmt kann ich nicht zu 100%tig sagen


----------



## Geicher (12. Juli 2009)

Ja geht
Hab Win 7 und XP und auf beiden läufts nur auf XP echt besch***en!


----------



## ThoR65 (12. Juli 2009)

Geicher schrieb:


> Ja geht
> Hab Win 7 und XP und auf beiden läufts nur auf XP echt besch***en!


 
Sei aber so ehrlich, und sage, das dabei 2 Aktivierungen draufgehen. Ergo bleibt nur noch 1 übrig. Baut man sich jetzt z.B. noch ne andere GraKa ein, ist die letzte Aktivierung auch weg, und dann wirds teuer, weil 0900er Kundensupportnummer zwecks Rücksetzung der Aktivierungen.


----------



## Geicher (12. Juli 2009)

Ja das ist halt so....
Aber man kann sie auch per E-Mail ordern, hat laut pcgh gerademal 24h gedauert!


----------



## seiLaut (12. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> weil 0900er Kundensupportnummer zwecks Rücksetzung der Aktivierungen.


Anno4 -@ctiv : Anfrage vom Server abgewiesen : Mit dieser Seriennummer wurden zu viele Aktivierungen vorgenommen.

@Shark: Kann es sein, dass die PCGH den Vorspann der ersten 2 Missionen gebencht hat? Also wenn man die startet und dann auf Segel setzen klickt?


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

Dass dabei 2 Freischaltungen draufgehen ist klar. Das dachte ich mir. Aber gut ist ja, dass ich auf beiden OS' installieren kann. Ist es dabei eigentlich möglich, dass beide Installationen auf den gleichen Savegame Ordner zugreifen? Oder muss ich die Spielstände ins I-Net hochladen und so sichern?


----------



## Geicher (12. Juli 2009)

Du kannst dir ein Online Profil ertsellen
Dann wählst du beim anderen OS Profil herunterladen und dann kannst du auch deine Savegames runterladen, glaub ich


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

Das weiß ich auch. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich die beiden Installionen auch ein und denselben Lokalen Ordner teilen. 
Wenn ich unter Vista nen Savegame habe und ich unter W7 weiterspielen will MUSS ich quasi das ding hochladen? Dann kommen da ja alle User ran, oder?


----------



## seiLaut (12. Juli 2009)

Caveman schrieb:


> Ist es dabei eigentlich möglich, dass beide Installationen auf den gleichen Savegame Ordner zugreifen?


Nein, die Savegames werden im Homedir (Benutzerordner) gespeichert. Du kannst sie höchstens kopieren.
Unter Vista: C:\Users\Nutzer\Documents\Anno 1404\Savegames
Das Profil ist unter: C:\Users\Nutzer\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\Anno1404\Profiles

Unter Win7 weiß ichs nicht..


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

Oha. Mit sowas habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Das lasse ich lieber bleiben. Morgen früh versuch ich mal mein Glück mit dem Uploaden. Danke


----------



## Shark (12. Juli 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> @Shark: Kann es sein, dass die PCGH den Vorspann der ersten 2 Missionen gebencht hat? Also wenn man die startet und dann auf Segel setzen klickt?



Ich weiss es nicht .. darum frage ich ja nach, in der hoffnung das es einer weiß


----------



## Gerry (13. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Baut man sich jetzt z.B. noch ne andere GraKa ein, ist die letzte Aktivierung auch weg,



Falsch, Grafikkartenwechsel oder RAM-Änderung kostet keine Aktivierung.



ThoR65 schrieb:


> und dann wirds teuer, weil 0900er Kundensupportnummer zwecks Rücksetzung der Aktivierungen.



Falsch,  Reaktivierung über schnelles, einfaches und kostenloses Supportformular.


----------



## M4jestix (13. Juli 2009)

Hi, langsam bin ich am verzweifeln. Ich spiele seit Stunden am Baumeister-Szenario rum und komme einfach nicht weiter. Für die 2. Ausbaustufe des kaiserdoms brauche ich 2500 Adlige doch obwohl ich immer mehr Bauernhäuser baue und auch meine Patrizier mit allen Bedürnissen versorgt sind bekomme ich keine Aufstiegsrechte. Waren habe ich auch genug und trotzdem werden meine genau 2400 Adligen nicht mehr. 

Kann mir evtl jemand helfen?? 

MfG


----------



## zerO (13. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiß hängt die Zahl der Adligen von der Zahl deiner Gesandten ab, steht zumindest in der PCGH Premium


----------



## Geicher (13. Juli 2009)

Ja es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
-Siedle im Orient mehr Gesandte an
-Baue mehr Armenhäuser
-Wähle im Menü bei Errungenschaften bei den Korsaren das Item aus damit mehr Patrizier aufsteigen können

Und allgemein:Hast du die Steueranzeige auch ganz nach rechts verschoben?
Es muss auf "Euporisch" sein also im Dunkelgrünen!
Dann sollte es gehen, viel Spaß!

Gruß Geicher


----------



## M4jestix (13. Juli 2009)

Also euphorisch sind alle! Das mit den Gesandten muss ich mal ausprobieren. Trotzdem Danke derweilen.

MfG


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Falsch, Grafikkartenwechsel oder RAM-Änderung kostet keine Aktivierung.
> 
> 
> 
> Falsch, Reaktivierung über schnelles, einfaches und kostenloses Supportformular.


 
Ach ja??? Im Ubi-Forum steht bei Aktivierungen aber was ganz anderes!!!
Solltest mal durchlesen.


----------



## nulchking (13. Juli 2009)

Kann nich mal einer diese verdammt großen Bilder rasunehmen? 
Die sind bei mir Monitorfüllend.....


----------



## Gerry (14. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Gerry schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ganz offensichtlich nicht gelesen, was dort steht, sonst müsste ich mir jetzt nicht die Mühe machen und das hier zitieren. 

"
F: Welche Änderungen an meinem PC machen eine erneute Aktivierung erforderlich? 
A: In Hinsicht auf das Aktivierungssystem besteht eine PC-Konfiguration aus den wichtigsten Hardware- und Softwarekomponenten Ihres Computers - dazu gehören das Betriebssystem, die CPU, das Motherboard und die Systemfestplatte. K*leinere Änderungen wie ein Austauschen der Grafikkarte* oder das Hinzufügen weiteren RAMs *stellen keine Veränderung der PC-Konfiguration dar, sodass auch keine erneute Aktivierung erforderlich wird*. 
"


"
Sie haben aber selbstverständlich die Möglichkeit, weitere Aktivierungen freizuschalten. 
 *Kontaktieren Sie uns dafür bitte über den "Fragen-Sie-Uns"-Button* (weiter oben auf dieser Seite), und schicken Sie uns folgenden Informationen wie im Kästchen angegeben. Wir werden Ihre Anfrage umgehend bearbeiten
"


----------



## Red Panther (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,
Ich bin ein begeisterter ANNO Spieler und habe auch sehnsüchtig den release des neuen 1404 erwartet. Als die Demo erschienen ist hab ich sie mir gleich gezogen und ausprobiert.
So nun zu meinem Problem:
Die Videos der Kampagne ruckeln und das spiel an sich kommt mir auch etwas zäh vor.
Laut der Pcgh Zeitschrift müsste mein Sys aber ausreichen. Ich habe versucht auf den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen und mit einer Auflösung von 1680*1050. Aber es kann doch nicht ernsthaft sein, dass mein Sys das net packt oder?
Ist das jetz ein Problem von der Demo oder wird sich daran in der Vollversion auch nichts ändern. Wenns sein muss stell ich halt die Einstellungen runter. Ich wollt allerdings net auf gut Glück einfach mal draufloskaufen.
Ich habe bereits probiert alle einstellungen ganz runter zu stellen und da lief es problemlos, auch wenn mir das video nicht 100% flüssig vorkam.
Grafikkartentreiber hab ich den neusten drauf.

Lg Red


----------



## Deadhunter (14. Juli 2009)

hey. 

hast du bei dir die Neusten Treiber drauf?, von der Leistung her sollte es eigentlich schon gut laufen.

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## Red Panther (14. Juli 2009)

ja ich habe den neusten vga-driver extra noch drauf....
weil das dachte ich auch erst...


----------



## Geicher (14. Juli 2009)

Das die Videos in der Kampagne ruckeln ist glaub ich normal!
Ist bei mir auch!(GTX 285)
Und ich muss leider sagen das die PCGH Benchmarks wenig aussagen!
Ich hätte auch mindestens 65 FPS, habe aber nur um die 35!


----------



## MESeidel (14. Juli 2009)

Naja
Also wer alles @ max in 1680er Auflöung will, braucht schon einen etwas besseren Rechner.

Hab gerade mal ein Save Game geladen und ausprobiert:
In 1280x1024 hab ich in der Regel 40-50 fps.
Wobei Anno ja kein FP-Shooter ist.
Fühlt sich also nie Ruckeling an (bei den Videos ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen).

Zwischen den Einstellungen "Hoch" und "Sehr Hoch" gibt's bei mir kaum Unterschied.
Allerdings bricht die Performance sehr stark mit aktiver Kantenglättung ein, deshalb hab ich die aus.
Außerdem hab ich immer mehr als 50% CPU load auf dem Quad aus meiner Signatur.
Also ist das vielleicht auch euer Problem (?)

Wenn auf maximal Einstellungen verzichten kann, wird keine Probleme haben...


----------



## Red Panther (14. Juli 2009)

Naja ich hab mich halt gewundert da ich crysis Warhead und ähnliches auf maximalen Details bis auf AA (4fach statt 8fach) ohne probleme spielen konnte und jetzt läufts bei anno 1404 auf einmal zäh. Ich habs wie gesagt schon ausprobiert alles runterzustellen und da lief es deutlich flüssiger. 
Es ruckelt nicht und es ist während dem spielen auch nicht so wahnsinnig störend. Allerdings hatte ich noch keine große Stadt um die Anforderungen noch etwas hoch zu schrauben. Ich dneke ich werd mir des Game trotzdem hohlen. Spielen kann ichs ja. Finds blos ziemlich ärgerlichda ich nun wirklich kein schlechten Rechner hab. Zugegeben ein Quad wäre bei der Anschaffung doch sinnvoller gewesen aber ne Graka für 400 Oken muss echt net sein. 

Vielleicht heben ja neue Graka Treiber und Patches die Fps Rate noch an. Von der Grafik her auf jeden Fall ne echte Schöhnheit geworden der Teil. Ich stell einfach die Details runter und dann passt die Sache. Falls sich noch ein paar finden die auch eine schlechtere Leistung als erwartet haben sollte man sich vielleicht nochmal dransetzen.

Schönen Abend noch 
Red


----------



## midnight (14. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte mal behaupten bei dir liegts eher an der CPU. Ich spiel hier aktuell mit q6600 und 3870 auf alles hoch und hab um die 40 fps bei ca. 5000 Einwohnern.

so far


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. Juli 2009)

Geicher schrieb:


> Das die Videos in der Kampagne ruckeln ist glaub ich normal!
> Ist bei mir auch!(GTX 285)
> Und ich muss leider sagen das die PCGH Benchmarks wenig aussagen!
> Ich hätte auch mindestens 65 FPS, habe aber nur um die 35!


??

Q9550 @ 3,5 Ghz mit 8GB RAM PC 1066, GTX 280 OC, 4xAA, 16xAF, bin grad im Szenario "Kurfürst" und hab auf Goldfurt knapp 6000 Einwohner, da ruckelt es nur etwas, wenn ich ganz reinzoome und dann über die Stadt fahre, sonst kein Ruckeln, auch nicht in den Videos der Kampagne.

Muss also an was anderem liegen!

Was sehr positiv anzumerken ist: Bis jetzt ca. 20 Spielstunden und 0 Abstürze, Lob an die Entwickler für diese Software-Perle und saubere Programmierarbeit!

Greetz


----------



## Lexx (15. Juli 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Was sehr positiv anzumerken ist: Bis jetzt ca. 20 Spielstunden und 0 Abstürze, Lob an die Entwickler für diese Software-Perle und saubere Programmierarbeit!



Detto: endlich mal wieder gute deutsche Wertarbeit.
Läuft rund, trotz exzessiven Wechsel zum Desktop keine Perf-Einbrüche.
0 Abstürze auch nach ca. 20 Spielstunden.
Konnte auch noch keine Fehler in Grafik oder KI entdecken.


----------



## Red Panther (15. Juli 2009)

Ok Leute ... spaßige Sache:
Ich hab mir jetz mal fraps geholt und ein bisschen mit AA und AF rumgespielt. Wenn ich die zwei Dinge entsprechend runterstelle komm ich nämlich auf 40 - 50fps. Trotzdem springt des Game die ganze Zeit. Das merkt man z.B. wenn ein Schiff fährt. Des hüpft dann immer wieder ein kleines bischen, obwohl die fps Rate konstant bei 40 bleibt. Beim über die Welt fliegen ist es das gleiche: konstante bildrate aber es springt. Jemand ne Idee an was das liegen könnte? 

Lg Red


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. Juli 2009)

Red Panther schrieb:


> Ok Leute ... spaßige Sache:
> Ich hab mir jetz mal fraps geholt und ein bisschen mit AA und AF rumgespielt. Wenn ich die zwei Dinge entsprechend runterstelle komm ich nämlich auf 40 - 50fps. Trotzdem springt des Game die ganze Zeit. Das merkt man z.B. wenn ein Schiff fährt. Des hüpft dann immer wieder ein kleines bischen, obwohl die fps Rate konstant bei 40 bleibt. Beim über die Welt fliegen ist es das gleiche: konstante bildrate aber es springt. Jemand ne Idee an was das liegen könnte?
> 
> Lg Red



Was sprechen denn deine Temps?
Hast du dieses ASUS-Tool drauf, wo du die Systemp auslesen kannst?
Mit CoreTemp die Prozzi-Temps gecheckt?
Und mit dem ATI Tool die GPU-Temps geprüft, um das als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen.

generell ist zu sagen, dass Anno eine sehr gute Multicore Unterstützung bietet, ich hab jetzt leider keinen direkten Vergleichsrechner mit nem 2-Kerner, aber auf meinem Zweitrechner, Q6700 @ 3,1 Ghz, 8 GB PC 1066 und "nur" ner Radeon 4650 läuft das ganze auch sehr passabel in 1680x1050, Settings halt nicht ganz so hoch (Kein AA/4xAF) wie auf dem Hauptrechner.

Evtl. auch ein Problem mit dem Videocodec?

Schau mal was ich im Forum gefunden habe:
Anno 1404 - World of Warcraft Forum

"[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]_Wegen den ruckelnden Videos: Installier dir mal nen neuen Allzweck Video-Codec, einfach mal nach Codec-Sammlungen googeln_."[/FONT]


----------



## Red Panther (16. Juli 2009)

Also die Temps hab ich grad überrüft:
Liegt alles im grünen bereich meine CPU scheint sich schon fast zu langweilen und GPU is auch kein Ding. Des mit dem Codec werd ich jetz mal als nächstes in Angriff nehmen.
Ich hab zwischendurch mal gedacht es könnte am vsync liegen, aber ohne wirds gefühlt schlimmer, weil dann schlieren in der bildmitte auch noch dazukommen ^^


----------



## Speedi (16. Juli 2009)

@ Red Panther:

Ich hab so ein ähnliches Problem.
Ab und Zu kommt es bei Süd-Inseln vor, dass es so stockt, wie du es beschreibst.
Dabei liegt die Framerate bei konstanten 60 FPS (VSync an).
Es hakelt so rum, als hätte ich 20 FPS, aber es werden 60 von Fraps ausgegeben und wenn ich von der Insel wieder runter bin (z.B. auf dem Wasser oder ner Nor-Insel), dann läuft alles wieder "geschmeidig" über den Monitor...
Mal sehen, ob du dein Problem lösen kannst^^


*Jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:*

Was mache ich in einem Falle einer Neu-Installation von Windows, ohne dabei die eine Aktivierung von Anno 1404 zu verlieren?
Gibt es da ein Deauthorisierungs-Dienst, oder so?
Ich wollte nämlich bald meine Festplattensituation ändern und damit Vista neu aufsetzen, aber dabei ungerne meine Lizenz verlieren!

Ich hoffe, da weiß jemand Rat!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Speedi (16. Juli 2009)

_Kann weg, ist der gleiche Beitrag gewesen, wie oben!! _


----------



## M4jestix (16. Juli 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Was mache ich in einem Falle einer Neu-Installation von Windows, ohne dabei die eine Aktivierung von Anno 1404 zu verlieren?
> Gibt es da ein Deauthorisierungs-Dienst, oder so?
> Ich wollte nämlich bald meine Festplattensituation ändern und damit Vista neu aufsetzen, aber dabei ungerne meine Lizenz verlieren!
> 
> ...




Hast du deine Spiele auf einer separaten Partition installiert?

Wenn ja kannst du ja mal versuchen nach erfolgter Win-Neuinstallation über den Game-Ordner das Spiel zu starten und dann ne Verknüpfung auf den Desktop zu legen. 
Bin mir aber sicher ob das funzt wenn in der Win-Registry kein Eintrag -grad wegen Kopierschutz- vorhanden ist. 
Falls du dein Anno auf der gleichen Partition installiert hast und somit mit löscht hast du eh keine Chance.

MfG


----------



## midnight (16. Juli 2009)

Was hälst du davon, die eine aktivierung einfach für egal zu erklären? Ist doch Latte wie oft du dein System aktivierst, kannst es doch zurücksetzen.
Das du dir da so Gedanken drum machst...

so far


----------



## Speedi (17. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon, die eine aktivierung einfach für egal zu erklären? Ist doch Latte wie oft du dein System aktivierst, kannst es doch zurücksetzen.
> Das du dir da so Gedanken drum machst...
> 
> so far



Naja, ist es nicht so, dass man es nur 3x aktivieren kann und danach den Support bemühen muss?
Oder ist es egal, sofern man an der Hardware nichts ändert?
Das wäre ja eigentlich das beste, da es ja derselbe PC ist.
Ich hab da halt keine Ahnung und von EA gibt's ja z.B. ein Deauthorisierungs-Tool, mit dem man seine Lizenzen wieder freischalten kann, bevor man sein System z.B. neu aufsetzt.  

Aber da ich es eh nur auf dem einen Rechner zocke, kann da auch mal eine von 3 Aktivierungen weg sein, da hast du Recht! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## seiLaut (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn dein Computer sich nicht verändert, wird keine Aktivierung verbraucht. Du kannst auch, wenn du dein Windows neuinstallierst, die Aktivierungsdaten sichern um 100% sicher zu gehen.
(allerdings weiß ich nur bei Vista, wo sich der Ordner befindet)


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2009)

So liebe Annoholics, im Startpost findet Ihr nun eine Gebäuseliste. Dört könnt Ihr nachlesen, ab welcher Bewohnerzahl Ihr welches Gebäude bauen könnt.

Viel Spaß damit. 


Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juli 2009)

Danke dir xTc, Postet mal wieder mehr Bilder hier!


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

?? gibt es einen Trick wie man ausser mit noch mehr Bauernhäuser bauen noch ein paar mehr Adlige bekommt 

3k Patrizier
3150 Adlige 

ich will die 3te Phase vom Dom bau beginnen

die Insel von mir ist komplett mit Häusern ausgebaut


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shady (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Screen



Das sprengt das Foren Design. Screens sollen max. 900px breit sein...
Ansonsten: Netter Screen


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

sry wegen dem Srceen 

weiß Keiner was ich noch machen könnte


----------



## nulchking (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> sry wegen dem Srceen
> 
> weiß Keiner was ich noch machen könnte



Auf einer anderen Insel adlige ansiedeln? ^^


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Auf einer anderen Insel adlige ansiedeln? ^^



sry wenn ich falsch liege bin Anfänger bei ANNO, ich dachte nur es zählt nur die von einer Insel zusammen für jede Insel seperat


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juli 2009)

ändere bitte das bild auf breite 900 oder wen das net kannst als anhang machen!


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> ändere bitte das bild auf breite 900 oder wen das net kannst als anhang machen!




geändert


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> sry wenn ich falsch liege bin Anfänger bei ANNO, ich dachte nur es zählt nur die von einer Insel zusammen für jede Insel seperat



Glaube das zählt von allen Inseln zusammen.  Ob die nun in einer Stadt leben ist glaube ich egal. 


Gruß


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Glaube das zählt von allen Inseln zusammen.  Ob die nun in einer Stadt leben ist glaube ich egal.
> 
> 
> Gruß



OK ich werde es probieren wenn ich Zeit habe

Ohh man das heißt die Produktion noch höher schrauben und Hadelsruten errichten obwohl ich schon am Schiffslimit bin


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab bei meinem Endlosspiel leider total Pech gehabt und voll die kleine Insel erwischt. 

Ich werd wohl von Neu beginnen müssen.....


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

ich habe in einem Forum gelesen das man mit zusätzlichen Gesandten mehr Aufstiegsrechte bekommt 
ich werd mal zuerst meine Gesandten aufstocken vielleicht geht dann noch was mit 3,5k Adligen


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juli 2009)

Find die Kampange ist echt gut!


----------



## nulchking (18. Juli 2009)

ICh loose immer ab, im Endlosspiel.
Bis zu den Partiziern bin ich erster, doch danach überholt mich die KI immer -.-
Hab jetzt mal nen Spiel ohne KI angefangen...


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich habe in einem Forum gelesen das man mit zusätzlichen Gesandten mehr Aufstiegsrechte bekommt
> ich werd mal zuerst meine Gesandten aufstocken vielleicht geht dann noch was mit 3,5k Adligen



Ich habe nun gesamt ca. 11.000 Einwohner und habe das Gefühl, die koksen die Gewürze weg wie nichts. 

Mein ich das nur, oder findet Ihr auch, das die Gewürze zum späteren Zeitpunkt immer schneller weg sind. Selbiges gilt für Bier.


----------



## MESeidel (18. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Glaube das zählt von allen Inseln zusammen.  Ob die nun in einer Stadt leben ist glaube ich egal.



Sowit ich weiß müssen die 3500 Adeligen auf einer Insel sein.
Danach kann man aber überall bauen.
Die Aufstiegsrechte der Gesandten zählen überall...

Schöne Liste.
bei 4000 Adligen ist ne 0 zu viel^^


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> ICh loose immer ab, im Endlosspiel.
> Bis zu den Partiziern bin ich erster, doch danach überholt mich die KI immer -.-
> Hab jetzt mal nen Spiel ohne KI angefangen...



ich nock die KI immer aus in dem ich auf allen Inseln am Anfang ein Kontor erstelle, so werden die Inseln von der KI nicht mehr bebaut und die KI entwickelt sich auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich nock die KI immer aus in dem ich auf allen Inseln am Anfang ein Kontor erstelle, so werden die Inseln von der KI nicht mehr bebaut und die KI entwickelt sich auch nicht mehr weiter



Das ist ja auch etwas langweilig. Ich schnapp mir nur die riesen Inseln und die, mit  seltenen Rohstoffen.


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich habe nun gesamt ca. 11.000 Einwohner und habe das Gefühl, die koksen die Gewürze weg wie nichts.
> 
> Mein ich das nur, oder findet Ihr auch, das die Gewürze zum späteren Zeitpunkt immer schneller weg sind. Selbiges gilt für Bier.



Jo ist leider so, die haben auch einen ziemlich großen Verschleiß an Kerzenständern  man was ich für riesen Flächen mit Hanfplantagen zugebaut habe (für die Polizei nur im Spiel ) das brauch man echt für alles Mögliche und Wein geht auch weg wie nichts


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> Jo ist leider so, die haben auch einen ziemlich großen Verschleiß an Kerzenständern  man was ich für riesen Flächen mit Hanfplantagen zugebaut habe (für die Polizei nur im Spiel ) das brauch man echt für alles Mögliche und Wein geht auch weg wie nichts



Ich tippe mal darauf, das du auf der Insel sehr viele Bürger hast.

Ich hatte das Teilweise auch, da ich die Bewohner nicht aufsteigen lassen wollte. Nachdem sie aufgestiegen sind und zusätzliche Rohstoffe wollten, hat sich das alles etwas bruhigt. Danach ging mein "_Hanfbedarf_" auch drastisch zurück....

Alles Kiffer


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal darauf, das du auf der Insel sehr viele Bürger hast.
> 
> Ich hatte das Teilweise auch, da ich die Bewohner nicht aufsteigen lassen wollte. Nachdem sie aufgestiegen sind und zusätzliche Rohstoffe wollten, hat sich das alles etwas bruhigt. Danach ging mein "_Hanfbedarf_" auch drastisch zurück....
> 
> Alles Kiffer



noch 1660 Bürger 3000 Patrizier 3160 Adlige 200 Bauern und 0 Bettler

der Hanfbedarf stieg wieder als ich ihn für Kerzen brauchte


----------



## Pietar (18. Juli 2009)

Hi ich hab ein Problem und zwar hatte ich anno 1404 auf meinem PC instlaiert und da auch recht lange gespielt dann hab ich mein Betriebsystem neu aufgesetzt und vorher meien anno spielstände ausm Ordner kopiert dann anno neuinstaliert jez wenn ich das laden will stürzt das spiel immer sofort ab .Ich hab kb nochma neu anzufangen kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## PCTom (18. Juli 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich habe in einem Forum gelesen das man mit zusätzlichen Gesandten mehr Aufstiegsrechte bekommt
> ich werd mal zuerst meine Gesandten aufstocken vielleicht geht dann noch was mit 3,5k Adligen




das wars der Dom steht und meine Bevölkerungszahl schießt nach oben


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Gebäudeliste leicht überarbeitet. Die Kupfermine, Kupferschmelze, Brillenmacherei gibt es nicht wie vorher geschrieben ab 2.000 Adelige, sondern erst *ab 2.200 Adelige*.

Mal schaun ob die weiteren Sachen stimmen, oder ob die auch falsch sind. Ich verbesser es dann.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (25. Juli 2009)

Szenario Baumeister nach knapp 15 Spielstunden erfüllt inkl. Dom und Sultansmoschee gebaut, ganz schön anstrengend...


----------



## nulchking (25. Juli 2009)

Isses normal das die Patrizier viel mehr Hanfkleider brauchen als die Bürger? 
Mir gehen da nämlich immer auf einmal fast alle Hanfkleider weg.... o.O


----------



## Pommes (25. Juli 2009)

Jo is manchmal sehr extrem


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Szenario Baumeister nach knapp 15 Spielstunden erfüllt inkl. Dom und Sultansmoschee gebaut, ganz schön anstrengend...



Da spiel ich mittlerweile schon seit gut 25 std ran und meine Patrizier wollen einfach nicht aufsteigen dass ich zumindest mal den Dom fertig bauen kann. Seit ca. 8 Stunden Spielzeit sind und bleiben es so 3200 Adlige. Hab schon massig Bettler in meine Stadt gelassen und auch pber 300 Gesandte!

WTF!

MfG


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Juli 2009)

Zusätzliche Gesandte geben zusätzliche AUfstiegsrechte 

Siedel mal 3-4.000 Nomaden an, dann klappts auch mit den 4000-5000 Adligen, aber vorher genug Bier-Brot und Leder bzw. Leinen-Wämser Inseln besiedeln!!

Greetz


----------



## Blueennifer (26. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage zum endlosspiel und zwar wo bekomm ich salz her wenn ich nichts mehr abbauen kann in den bergwerken 
das was ich importieren kann reicht nicht aus um den bedarf zu decken


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juli 2009)

Die Berkwerke (und Norias) haben oben rechts einen Button zum wieder auffüllen.


----------



## Blueennifer (26. Juli 2009)

achso das die bergwerke das auch haben wusst ich gar nich nur bei den norias 
das ändert natürlich alles

thx


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juli 2009)

Ja kein Problem^^
Eigentlich sollten dazu auch Nachrichten kommen, wo man einfach auf das Icon im rechten Menu klickt um dahin zu kommen

Wird nur später etwas nervig, wenn man etliche Mienen hat.
Dann verpasst man leicht mal eine aufzufüllen.
Das Problem äußert sich dann erst viel später, wenn die Lager aufgebraucht sind...


----------



## grubsnek (27. Juli 2009)

Frage zur Kampagne:
Am Ende der Missionen (hab bisher nur 1-3 gespielt) erhalte ich nie die volle Punktzahl, da ich ein oder zwei Aufträge nicht erledigt habe. Das Problem ist, dass mir diese Aufträge nie gestellt wurden, wie kann ich so dann erfüllen ?


----------



## midnight (27. Juli 2009)

Du könntest die Missionen einfach nochmal spielen 

Am Einfachsten kommst du an die Zusatzquests, indem du z.B. mit dem Schiff rumfährst oder dich (z. B. in der ersten Mission: In Lords Stadt rumtreibst).

so far


----------



## Scorp (27. Juli 2009)

ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob das gepostet wurde, aber hier: 
Anno 1404 - Warenrechner


----------



## spartanicus (29. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich hätte da ein Problem mit der Kampagne!!

Im 5. Kapitel (sturm bricht los!) komm ich einfach nicht weiter!

Und zwar will dieser Typ von der Akademie mind. 3 Kriegsschiffe haben.
Nur ich hab ihm schon 3 kleine Kriegsschiffe zum Kontor geschickt, und es passiert gar nichts obwohl ich es schon richtig lange spiele.

Was mach ich falsch??
Muss ich ihm die Schiffe iwie übergeben oder was ist da los??

Bitte um Hilfe !!

danke im voraus


----------



## Cheater (29. Juli 2009)

Hiho,

ich hoff ich komm mit der frage hier nicht ungelegen.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir Anno 1404 in naher Zukunft zulegen. Das wäre dann das erste mal, dass ich Anno spiele, aber lieber spät als gar nicht.

Nun wollte ich das bei Amazon bestellen sehe aber das es sagenhafte 373 1 Stern bewertungen gibt. Diese befassen sich hauptsächlich mit Problemen bei der Installation oder beschädigten Spielständen. Sind diese Probleme jetzt schon behoben? Kann man das Spiel problemlos spielen?

MfG


----------



## M4jestix (29. Juli 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich hoff ich komm mit der frage hier nicht ungelegen.
> 
> ...




Diese Probleme treten iwie auch nur bei einzelnen Usern auf. Es gibt auch genug User  die Anno 1404 problemlosspielen können. Ich hab das Game unter Win7 RC installiert und funzt ohne Probleme. Ob die Bugs allerdings endgültig behoben sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

MfG


----------



## MESeidel (30. Juli 2009)

Kann ich nur zustimmen
Ich hab auch keine technischen Probleme.

Ich denke viele 1* Bewertungen liegen auch an der Ablehnung des Kopierschutzes.
War schon bei Crysis Warhead und GTA IV so.
Gute Spiele werden schlecht bewertet.
Von Leuten die ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz haben und sich das Spiel deshalb (oftmals) noch nicht einmal gekauft haben!

Ich hab die "offline Registrierung" über den Browser genutzt, weil mein Firewall Setup ... naja sagen wir mal Streng ist.
Absolut kein Problem.
Und kann wieder genutzt werden, wenn sich die Hardware nicht geändert hat.
Außerdem haben schon viele berichtet, dass man auch nach 3 Registrierungen problemlos Neue über den Support bekommt...


----------



## grubsnek (31. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich versteh die 6. Mission der Kampagne überhaupt nicht. Ich soll den Bergfried sichern aber schon bei der ersten Welle klappt bei mir nichts. 
Wie soll ich die Gegner denn zurückschlagen? Meine Kampflager sind entweder außer Reichweite der Gegner oder können den Angriffen nicht standhalten.


----------



## Wendigo (3. August 2009)

Mir sind diese Aufgaben "Jeweilige Person" finden en Rätsel.
Ich schau am Kontor.....im Kontor.....Nichts!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (3. August 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich versteh die 6. Mission der Kampagne überhaupt nicht. Ich soll den Bergfried sichern aber schon bei der ersten Welle klappt bei mir nichts.
> Wie soll ich die Gegner denn zurückschlagen? Meine Kampflager sind entweder außer Reichweite der Gegner oder können den Angriffen nicht standhalten.



Errichte mal 3 Heereslager gleich zu Beginn der Mission in der Nähe deines Kontors und reaktiviere die stillgelegten Produktionsstätten auf deiner Insel

Dann baust noch ne Strasse zu diesem Barnabas, von dem kannst noch zusätzlich ein paar Halunken anfordern.
Im Verlauf der weiteren Mission musst noch ne Mauer um deinen Stadtkern ziehen und ein paar Wehrtürme errichten, dann klappts schon!



Wendigo schrieb:


> Mir sind diese Aufgaben "Jeweilige Person" finden en Rätsel.
> Ich schau am Kontor.....im Kontor.....Nichts!


LOLOL, die Person läuft immer mit so ner bläulichen Umrandung durch die Strassen deiner Stadt, also wenn der Hinweis kommt, kurz das Spiel verlangsamen mit "-", dann auf den roten Punkt in der Minimap klicken, reinzoomen und notfalls die Ansicht drehen, bis ihn findest, anklicken, zack, das war´s!

Wart mal ab, bis du zu den Szenarien kommst, da musst teilweise 5-6 Kameraden gleichzeitig finden, erst dann wird´s ein Höllen-Spass


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2009)

Habs jetzt geschafft. Mein Problem war, dass ich auch den Norden befestigt habe und nicht nur den Süden^^


----------



## Wendigo (3. August 2009)

Die Szenarien interessieren mich eigentlich eher weniger.
Mich sprechen nur die Endlosspiele zu. War bisher bei allen Teilen so.


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Die Szenarien interessieren mich eigentlich eher weniger.
> Mich sprechen nur die Endlosspiele zu. War bisher bei allen Teilen so.



Jo ist bei mir eigentlich auch so. Aber die Kampagne finde ich schon hilfreich, da man so besser lernt, Produktionsketten anzulegen.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (3. August 2009)

Tja, Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich, ich finde die gerade bei Anno sehr gelungen, im speziellen "Baumeister", da kommen schon die Schweissperlen auf die Stirn, wenn du 5.000 Adlige ansiedeln musst und nebenbei noch dieselbe Anzahl an Gesandten, um die Sultansmoschee zu errichten (und diese stattliche Anzahl an Bewohnern auch adäquat zu versorgen!!!).

Greetz


----------



## Wendigo (3. August 2009)

Wie bekomme ich es hin, das doch mehr Patrizier, Bürger aufsteigen.
Wenn man den screenshot ansieht, dann merkt man, dass es ne Art Ballungsgebiet gibt.
Ist das Zufall?


----------



## M4jestix (3. August 2009)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach wohl eher Zufall. Damit mehr aufsteigen musst du mal mehr Bauernhäuser bauen. Dann sollte es auch mit dem Aufstieg klappen. (Vorrausgesetzt natürlich die Bedürfnisse sind dementsprechend erfüllt.)

MfG


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. August 2009)

Oder ausreichend Nomaden ansiedeln und die zu Gesandten aufsteigen lassen, gibt auch zusätzliche Aufstiegsrechte auf den nördlichen Inseln!


----------



## M4jestix (4. August 2009)

Sollte aber bei dieser eher geringen Anzahl an Bewohnern noch nicht so viel ausmachen.


----------



## Oorim (4. August 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema "Bürger Aufsteigen" und Leinenkutten

Ich habe auf meiner Insel mittlerweile 6 Hanfplantagen und 3 Webereien. Ich habe 15t Hanf und 2t Leinenkutten auf Lager und das bei 400 Patriziern und 2535 Bürgern. Keiner steigt auf. Die Patrizier nicht weil denen Bier und co fehlen und die Bürger nich weils an Most und Kleider fehlt.

Ich weis nich worans klemmt ... das Gelumpe is schneller weg als ich guggen kann.

Most ist auch sowas, ich hab 5 Most Plantagen auf einer und noch mal 3 auf einer anderen Insel. Ich hab aber immer 0-5t Most im Kontor.

Hab jetzt in die Ecke ein zweite Markthaus gesetzt, vll mangelte es in dieser Industrieecke an Marktkarren (beide sind max. Ausbaustufe)

Ich verstehs nich so ganz, vll weis ja jemand was ^^

Grüße


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2009)

Ich verwende doch ganz gern en Rechner.

Anno 1404 - Warenrechner

Ist ganz schön hilfreif.

Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, dass beim Computergegner so viele Leute auf den Straßen rumtreiben.
Bei mir ist hingegen nicht mal halb so viel los.


----------



## Oorim (4. August 2009)

Danach bräuchte ich 6 Webstühle und 12 Hanfplantagen ^^ Ich weis aber auch nich was ich bei den Rohstoffen von 1 bis 3 einstellen kann


----------



## Tecqu (5. August 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Szenario Baumeister nach knapp 15 Spielstunden erfüllt inkl. Dom und Sultansmoschee gebaut, ganz schön anstrengend...



WTF?! Im Baumeistermodus^^ Das ist mal so heftig eine Weltstadt zu bekommen.... Ich bin in einem normal Spiel erst bei Stadtrang 5/9.
und hab scho 10 h gespielt. Und ich frage mich, ob überhaupt so viele Adlige auf meine Insel passen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2009)

Anno 1404 führt bei mir in Kombination mit dem Rivatuner zu massiven Darstellungsfehlern. Kann das jemand reproduzieren?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. August 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Anno 1404 führt bei mir in Kombination mit dem Rivatuner zu massiven Darstellungsfehlern. Kann das jemand reproduzieren?



Dito auf meinem Zweitrechner mit ner HD 4650, sobald RT läuft gibt´s Grafikfehler, aber warum hast du den auch an, das Ingame-Menu gibt doch genug her für die Grafikeinstellungen ?!

Auf der Hauptkiste mit GTX280 hingegen no trouble at all, da nutze ich aber auch nur das Ingame-Grafikmenu!

@Tecqu: Geht schon, ich mach immer recht schnell einige zusätzliche Produktionslinien auf für z.B. Bier, Brot, Fleish und Pelze und setze dann 2 Handelsrouten ein, die nur Northburg, den Großwesir etc. mit der Überproduktion beliefern, dadurch kommt sehr schnell ein dicker Batzen Geld zusammen, was den Aufbau erleichtert und Ruhmespunkte gibt´s dann auch en masse aufgrund der guten Handelsbeziehungen.

Oh ja, so viele Adlige passen schon, siehe meine Screens, du musst halt nur nach Bau des Kaiserdoms überflüssige Marktplätze, Kirchen, Schuldtürme etc. wieder abreissen und mit Bauernhäusern auffüllen, da der Dom ja alle Bedürfnisse befriedigt!

Am Szenario Diplomat sitz ich jetzt aber auch schon knapp 20h, eine Tussi fehlt mir noch für den Bündnisvertrag und da ist´s recht zäh, auf die 250.000 Gold zu kommen!
Der Kosare rippt einem ständig ein Loch in die Kasse, bis du ihm irgendwann 120t Fleisch, 150t Bier und glaub noch 150t Brot bringst, heftig!

Greetz


----------



## Oorim (5. August 2009)

So mitlerweile sind alle etwas aufstiegsbereiter bzw inzwischen kletterte die Zahl 400 Patriziern auf 1125...

Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Problem "Geld" und "Leinenkutten" aber naja ... In 1404 ist alles anders als in den anderen Annos. Meine "Hau drauf" Methode (Größte Insel besiedeln => 1/3 mit Industrie vollmachen, zweite Insel mit restlicher Industrie) funktioniert hier echt nich mehr ...


----------



## midnight (5. August 2009)

Oorim schrieb:


> So mitlerweile sind alle etwas aufstiegsbereiter bzw inzwischen kletterte die Zahl 400 Patriziern auf 1125...
> 
> Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Problem "Geld" und "Leinenkutten" aber naja ... In 1404 ist alles anders als in den anderen Annos. Meine "Hau drauf" Methode (Größte Insel besiedeln => 1/3 mit Industrie vollmachen, zweite Insel mit restlicher Industrie) funktioniert hier echt nich mehr ...



Was hast du denn für eine geile Auflösung? 1776 x 1000?

so far


----------



## oupho (5. August 2009)

Anno 1404 ist wirklich ein sehr gutes spiel, allerdings schaffe ich es nicht 7500 Adelige im endlosspiel auf eine insel zu quetschen.


----------



## Oorim (5. August 2009)

Ich habs nebenbei im Fenster laufen ^^

Soo nach dem das ganze einen Tag unbeobachtet lief bin ich im Schuldturm


----------



## jane123 (5. August 2009)

Hilfe,
spiele seit über 20 Std immer wieder Kapitel IV und bekomm die restlichen Kinder nicht. Die Nomaden hab ich alle und die Verbindungen / Strassen auch. Und nun????
Da mein Lager aber immer voll ist verkaufe ich auch........meine Waren. Ist das falsch?


----------



## jane123 (5. August 2009)

Oorim schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema "Bürger Aufsteigen" und Leinenkutten
> 
> Ich habe auf meiner Insel mittlerweile 6 Hanfplantagen und 3 Webereien. Ich habe 15t Hanf und 2t Leinenkutten auf Lager und das bei 400 Patriziern und 2535 Bürgern. Keiner steigt auf. Die Patrizier nicht weil denen Bier und co fehlen und die Bürger nich weils an Most und Kleider fehlt.
> 
> ...



Tipp,

bei der Menge an Bewohner mehr Markthäuser. Kostet mehr ist aber effektiver. 

Und ne Handelsroute machen, spart Dir Zeit und geht schneller.

Versuch's mal, vielleicht klappt es


----------



## Oorim (5. August 2009)

Handelsrouten hatte ich, das ist sonst echt too much stress ^^ Mehr Markthäuser hilft in der tat, danke

Edit: Was mich stört ist, dass ich in Kapitel 3 im Nebel rumgestochert habe und googlen musste um herauszufinden was zu tun ist


----------



## Tecqu (10. August 2009)

jane123 schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> spiele seit über 20 Std immer wieder Kapitel IV und bekomm die restlichen Kinder nicht. Die Nomaden hab ich alle und die Verbindungen / Strassen auch. Und nun????
> Da mein Lager aber immer voll ist verkaufe ich auch........meine Waren. Ist das falsch?



Puh, ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber an sich ist es kein großes Problem gewesen alle einzusammeln. Segel mal die ganze Inselwelt ab, klick NPCs an und löse alle offenen Quests. Vielleicht hast du ja einfach was übersehen 

edit: ganz sicher wirst du hier fündig werden. auch wenns lame ist


----------



## grubsnek (11. August 2009)

man man man... die fressen mir noch alle Haare vom Kopf 

Hab mittlerweile 13000 Leute zum Versorgen und so gut wie alle Waren gehen aus. 

Düften mittlerweile schon allein 15-18 Mosthöfe sein.


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> man man man... die fressen mir noch alle Haare vom Kopf
> 
> Hab mittlerweile 13000 Leute zum Versorgen und so gut wie alle Waren gehen aus.
> 
> Düften mittlerweile schon allein 15-18 Mosthöfe sein.



kenne ich  bin aber "erst" bei insg bei 10000 bewohnern (inkl. den asischen menschen), bei mir sinds die adligen die mir kopfzerbrechen bereiten. da haste grad ein bdürfniss halbwegs gestillt, da wollen die schon des nächste...mannomann  waren die wirklich so gefräßig früher  wahrscheinlich wurde irgendwann zu der zeit ein gesundheitsminister eingeführt weil die ganzen kolonien viel zu viel weggefressen ham 


 BTW mein bro hats mal spaßeshalber mit nehm trainer gespielt ein endlosspiel. er hat immernoch 9 Stunden insg. gebraucht bis er nen Kaiserdom und sone Speicherstadt hatte sowie 8000 adlige. Ich bin inwischen seit gut 30 stunden dran un werd jetzt mal gucken das ich den kaiserdom anfange zu bauen, aber erst muss ich gucken das meine staatshaushalt ins plus kommt xD


----------



## Oberboss (11. August 2009)

jane123 schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> spiele seit über 20 Std immer wieder Kapitel IV und bekomm die restlichen Kinder nicht. Die Nomaden hab ich alle und die Verbindungen / Strassen auch. Und nun????
> Da mein Lager aber immer voll ist verkaufe ich auch........meine Waren. Ist das falsch?



Ich weiß es auch nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube in der Mission brauchst du Patrizier. Die kriegst du nur wenn alle Aufstiegsbedingungen erfüllt sind und die Bürger euphorisch sind. Sonst sind einige Kinder bei sonem gesunkenem Schiff, ein paar im Bergwerk (rechts neben Al Zahir) und einige kriegst du von dem Korsaren, wenn du die Piratenflotte vernichtet hast, wofür du Waffen brauchst, wofür du Patrizier brauchst.

mfg


----------



## grubsnek (12. August 2009)

DMC schrieb:


> BTW mein bro hats mal spaßeshalber mit nehm trainer gespielt ein endlosspiel. er hat immernoch 9 Stunden insg. gebraucht bis er nen Kaiserdom und sone Speicherstadt hatte sowie 8000 adlige. Ich bin inwischen seit gut 30 stunden dran un werd jetzt mal gucken das ich den kaiserdom anfange zu bauen, aber erst muss ich gucken das meine staatshaushalt ins plus kommt xD



Also das Geld ist bei mir kein Problem. Ich hab alles auf "euphorisch", sprich im grünen Steuerbereich und bekomm ungefähr 4000 rein. So hab ich mir mittlerweile ein Polster von über 1,1 Mio angespart. 
Ich hab dafür das Problem, dass ich bald meine Produktionsstätten auf andere Inseln auslagern muss, weil ich keinen Platz mehr für Häuser und erst recht nicht für den Kaiserdom habe. 
Und dann noch die ganzen Bettler...davon hab ich mittlerweile auch schon 2500. Die scheinen ebenfalls ziemlich gefräßig zu sein. 

Und jetzt wollen meine Gesanten auch noch Parfüm und ein Badehaus. Ich dreh langsam echt am Rad


----------



## DMC (12. August 2009)

alle bettler musst ja nicht aufnehmen, aber aufpassen ich glaube nach 3 mal ablehnen überfallen sie irgendeine insel von dir und belagern die industrie von der insel also aufpassen


----------



## badong (14. August 2009)

hey ich wurde heute gefragt:
woran liegt es das, dass das Spiel für ca 3-4 sec hängt, bei dem ersten Schuss einer Seeschlacht.

und vor allem nur dann, ist das normal?

amd 955be
gtx 260
4gb ram

lg


----------



## grubsnek (14. August 2009)

ja das hab ich auch manchmal.


----------



## badong (14. August 2009)

manchmal oder immer?
weil ich denke der Rechner müsste genug Potenzial haben das Spiel flüssig darzustellen.
lg


----------



## Heroman_overall (14. August 2009)

Keine Sorge mit den hängern bist du nicht der einzige. Mein Sys ist auch stark genug aber die hänger werden warscheinlich erst mit den kommenden patches geschichte sein


----------



## .Mac (14. August 2009)

Hab da mal eine Frage, bin in Anno noch ziemlich der Anfänger. 
Ich kriege es nicht hin meine Bürger zu Patrizier zu machen, der Grund ist wohl der "Nahrungsmangel", ich habe ca. 600 Einwohner und 15 Fischer auf der Insel. Ist das immernoch zu wenig? Langsam gehen mir die Küstenbereiche aus, und Nahrung aus dem Süden wollen sie wohl auch nicht.

P.S. Nahrung steht im Menü bei jedem Haus auf 40%


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2009)

Keine Gewürze?
Normal brauchen die Bürger die schon, um den Aufstieg zu schaffen 

Gruß


----------



## .Mac (15. August 2009)

Okay, werde ich mal versuchen. Danke


----------



## DMC (16. August 2009)

musst dir ne oreantalische Kolonie anschaffen auf eine der Südinseln, manche haben dort die Fruchtbarkeit "Gewürze". Bevor du aber da bauen kannst, musst du dem Großwesir Dinger da  von dem Lord Richard Northburgh so ne Geschenkurkunge vorbeibringen dan bekommst du ihre Technologie freigeschaltet. Dann nur noch ne Handelsroute einrichten und fertig deine Leutz ham Gewürze


----------



## MESeidel (16. August 2009)

Aber unbedingt darauf achten, dass auch Datteln auf der Insel anbaubar sind, nicht nur Gewürze.
Sonst kann man keine Nomaden ansiedeln (Nahrungsbedürfnis) ohne noch eine Insel zu haben...


----------



## aycaramba (17. August 2009)

Stürzt bei euch das Spiel auch gelegentlich ab? In der Kampagne lief es bei mir weitgehend stabil. Jetzt habe ich mich an 10.000EW, davon 5.000 Adlige und Kaiserdom bauen gewagt. Das ist etwas komplexer  Immer wieder bleibt das System mit Sanduhr in einer Schleife stehen und es steht links unten "ihr Einkommen beträgt kasterl-kasterl-kasterl". Ein echter Mist, wenn man seit dem letzten Speichern viele strukturelle Änderungen gemacht hat. Vielleicht hat Anno nicht grundlos den Autosave auf 30min. gesetzt. Ich habe das deaktiviert, weil mich die Zwangspausen genervt haben.

Wie ist die Meinung derer, die schon Erfahrung mit 1404 haben und auch fortgeschritten sind? Diese 5.000 Adligen-Mission finde ich leicht mühsam, gegen Ende geht etwas der Spaß verloren. Durch die vielen Warenkreisläufe wird es unübersichtlich und das Schwierigste ist, dass ich bestimmte Waren wie Wämse nicht beliebig produzieren kann, weil mir die Flussstellen fehlen. Wie überkommt ihr diese Hürde?


----------



## david430 (17. August 2009)

also es gab probleme, dass anno die savegames zerstört, vielleicht ist das so ne abwandlung davon.
also bei mir läufts einwandfrei, nur dass ich das endlosspiel auf dauer net hinbekomm, iwann ich kann noch so net zu den mitspielern sein, erklären sie mir den krieg und zerstören meine stadt, und da ich bei anno immer a weng langsamer bin, ich will ja meine stadt langsam und mächlich ganz schön machen, ja jedenfalls, jedesmal bin ich dann kaputt


----------



## midnight (17. August 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> also es gab probleme, dass anno die savegames zerstört, vielleicht ist das so ne abwandlung davon.
> also bei mir läufts einwandfrei, nur dass ich das endlosspiel auf dauer net hinbekomm, iwann ich kann noch so net zu den mitspielern sein, erklären sie mir den krieg und zerstören meine stadt, und da ich bei anno immer a weng langsamer bin, ich will ja meine stadt langsam und mächlich ganz schön machen, ja jedenfalls, jedesmal bin ich dann kaputt



Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung. Frieden kann ja jeder. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich das Kampfsystem noch nie wirklich genutzt hab.


so far


----------



## david430 (17. August 2009)

ja Du redest Dich so leicht, der hat burgen, ritter hunderte schiffe, und ich kraxel da mit meinem einen boot an


----------



## CrashStyle (17. August 2009)

Werde die Kampange erstmal fertig spielen. Aber es macht echt laune und ist schön anzusehen auf Hohen Details.


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. August 2009)

Für alle ATI-User in Verbindung mit Vista und DX10: FINGER WEG VOM CATALYST 9.8!!!

Der neue Grafiktreiber produziert in Anno 1404 hässliche Grafikfehler!!!


----------



## Shady (18. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Werde die Kampange erstmal fertig spielen. Aber es macht echt laune und ist schön anzusehen auf Hohen Details.


Genauso mach ich's auch. Nur immer blöd, wenn einen die Zeit dafür fehlt. 




Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Für alle ATI-User in Verbindung mit Vista und DX10: FINGER WEG VOM CATALYST 9.8!!!
> Der neue Grafiktreiber produziert in Anno 1404 hässliche Grafikfehler!!!


Muss ja nich bei jedem so sein...
/e: OK... Was man so liest doch verstärkt Grafikfehler mit dem 9.8er... Hätte ja bei dir 'ne Ausnahme sein können...


----------



## CrashStyle (18. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Genauso mach ich's auch. Nur immer blöd, wenn einen die Zeit dafür fehlt.
> 
> Mir fehlt auch oft die Zeit, bzw. Spiele viel mit Clan mitgliedern COD4 MW.
> 
> ...



Würde trotzdem Sagen studieren geht über probieren!


----------



## MESeidel (18. August 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> also es gab probleme, dass anno die savegames zerstört, vielleicht ist das so ne abwandlung davon.
> also bei mir läufts einwandfrei, nur dass ich das endlosspiel auf dauer net hinbekomm, iwann ich kann noch so net zu den mitspielern sein, erklären sie mir den krieg und zerstören meine stadt, und da ich bei anno immer a weng langsamer bin, ich will ja meine stadt langsam und mächlich ganz schön machen, ja jedenfalls, jedesmal bin ich dann kaputt



Ist es immer der gleiche Spieler?

wenn du das finanziell tragen kannst (Unterhalt)  bau ein paar Kriegsschiffe (oder fordere welche bei den Vertretern des Sultans/Königs an).
Ansonsten versuch mit den Spielern Bündnis Verträge hin zu bekommen.
Dazu Turniere ausrichten und regelmäßig (wenn die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit aufgeladen ist) Lob aussprechen.
Leider schützt ein Bündnis nicht vor Krieg mit anderen Spielern (was etwas dämlich ist).

Trotzburgen so schnell wie möglich von Schiffen aus zerstören.
Wenn man genug Ruhm hat (z.B. durch Überproduktion verkaufen) Item mit Reparatur für Kriegsschiffe kaufen.

Früher oder später kommt es bei mittleren oder starken CPUs aber immer zum Krieg.
Also nicht unbedingt mit dem Spieler, die räumen sich auch gegenseitig ab...


----------



## Shady (18. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem Sagen studieren geht über probieren!



Ja, würde ich auch. Schaden tut's sicher nicht.


----------



## aycaramba (18. August 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> ...zu den mitspielern ...erklären sie mir den krieg und zerstören meine stadt, und da ich bei anno immer a weng langsamer bin,


Ich habe das Szenario begonnen, bei dem man sich mit allen PC-Mitspielern verbünden muss. Einer hat mir den Krieg erklärt, beabsichtigt war das so nicht  Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir so schwer tu, das Ziel zu erreichen, bin ich wirtschaftlich soweit hinterher, dass ich nicht gewinnen kann. Ich krieg das Baumaterial nicht so schnell zusammen wie die PCs Inseln besiedeln. Scheint mir leicht geschummelt.


----------



## david430 (18. August 2009)

ja so gehts mir auch, die sind sowas von imba, ich bin beim bauen von ein paar häusern, da ham die mitspieler, scho die berechtigung gewürzplantagen zu kaufen, und kriegen eine zivilisationsstufe, dann diese ganzen tributzahlungen, ich komm kaum über 10.000, und warum zahl ich den tribut, ja weil ich keinen krieg will, der aber doch iwann kommt, jetzt hab ich schon 2mal neuanfangen müssen, weil ich vernichtet wurde, des war beim 1602 noch gut, da hat man handel geschlossen und soweiter und dann hielt das auch an, aber hier, die sind mir zu wankelmütig .... diese adligen mitspieler, diese eingebildeten *****


----------



## MESeidel (18. August 2009)

Wie ich schon auf der letzten Seite geschrieben habe:
Am besten Kriegsschiffe bauen.
Oder welche bei den Vertretern von Orient und Okzident anfordern.

Das schreckt die Gegner ab.
Und wenn es doch zum Krieg kommt kann man mit den Schiffen gut die Trotzburgen zerstören und ein Landen von Einheiten verhindern.


Ein gewisses Spieltempo braucht man schon
Oder man muss mit leichten Gegnern spielen, da kann man gemütlich siedeln ;o)


----------



## midnight (18. August 2009)

Oder einfach ohne andere Mitspieler spielen. Dann hat man auch gleich mehr Platz 

so far


----------



## KempA (19. August 2009)

wie siehts bei euch eig mit den temps der graka aus?

wenn ich anno beende ist mein 260er gtx ca. 75 grad heiß (nach gta4 oder css ist sie sonst vll. 65 grad warm)


----------



## david430 (20. August 2009)

ja das ist echt hart in anno, ich hab bei meiner gtx260 die lüftersteuerung mit dem rivatuner gemoddet, dass sie ab 52°C immer weiter hochgeht, und normalerweise hör ich den lüfter nicht, aber bei anno da röhrt der richtig rein^^.

wobei man gta4 und css nicht als maßstab für die temps nehmen kann. gta4 heizt die cpu auf und css naja, da bleibt alles lauwarm


----------



## KempA (20. August 2009)

hab den lüfter auch mal etwas schneller eingestellt.

hätte noch ne frage zum game. ich habe jetzt ca. 450 bürger und 150 bauern, wie bekomm ichs hin dass ich patrizier bekomme?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> hab den lüfter auch mal etwas schneller eingestellt.
> 
> hätte noch ne frage zum game. ich habe jetzt ca. 450 bürger und 150 bauern, wie bekomm ichs hin dass ich patrizier bekomme?



schon ne Schenke gebaut ?

Alle Bedürfnisse der Bürger befriedigt?


----------



## KempA (20. August 2009)

schenken hab ich schon gebaut und die bedürfnisse sind auch befriedigt

28/65 häusern verfügen über die handelsprivilegien


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> schenken hab ich schon gebaut und die bedürfnisse sind auch befriedigt
> 
> 28/65 häusern verfügen über die handelsprivilegien



Hmm,Steuerschraube bei allen auf "euphorisch"?

Was passiert denn, wenn einfach noch 15-20 weitere Bauernhäuser baust???


----------



## KempA (20. August 2009)

steuern hab ich auf dem zweit günstigsten

wenn ich mehr bauernhäuser baue bringt es auch nichts (hab nochmal ca. 30 gebaut, inkl schenke, kirche,...)


edit: jetzt hab ich endlich patrizier!!

danke für deine hilfe!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> steuern hab ich auf dem zweit günstigsten





Genau das ist der Haken, Steuern müssen auf "euphorisch" stehen, also ganz links im grünen Bereich, wenn du sie auf hellgrün, also "glücklich" hast, ist nix mit Aufstiegsrechten!!!

Probier´s mal aus!

Greetz


----------



## david430 (20. August 2009)

also ich mach das immer so, ist zwar net nett, aber effektiv, ich mach die steuern immer auf ausgeglichen und wenn ich merk, dass die ausbauen können mal schnell auf euphorisch und dann passt des.... heute 6 stunden am stück gezoggt, das macht echt süchtig , naja und mit den einfachen gegnern ist es auch möglich nicht dauernd angegriffen zu werden und dafür die piraten zu tyrannisieren


----------



## midnight (20. August 2009)

Ich tu mich in letzter Zeit sehr schwer mim spielen. Das Anfangen ist immer so schwer. Aber wenn ich dann erstmal mein Savegame geladen hab, kann ich nicht mehr aufhören 

so far


----------



## KempA (20. August 2009)

kann man im endlosspiel die orientalischen gebäude nur freischalten indem man missionen für die macht, oder gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten (ich brauche nämlich dringend den rohstoff indigo)?


----------



## CrashStyle (20. August 2009)

Postet mal wieder tolle bilder bitte.


----------



## superman1989 (21. August 2009)

yo, ich hab die Story schon lange durch ^_^

hier mal paar Bilder von meiner reise...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer schon die Mandelbaumsamen eingepflanzt? -bei mir wächst nix!     --brauch Hilfe !


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> kann man im endlosspiel die orientalischen gebäude nur freischalten indem man missionen für die macht, oder gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten (ich brauche nämlich dringend den rohstoff indigo)?



Geht nur, in dem du Ruhmespunkte bei Northburg gegen Urkunden tauscht und die dem Großwesir als Schenkung übergibst.

Alternativ kannst auch den anderen Orient-Vogel mit Milch und Datteln kontinuierlich versorgen, dann gibt´s das eine oder andere Gebäude wie die Werft oder das Fundament der Sultansmoschee als Belohnung!


----------



## DaxTrose (21. August 2009)

Wie kann man die Kamera so bewegen, dass man so flach zum Boden guckt, wie bei den Screenshots?
Edit: Hat sich erledigt! 
F1 ist das Zauberwort/-taste!


----------



## propa (24. August 2009)

Hi jetzt ist es es soweit ich kann mein Anno 1404 nicht mehr aktivieren ;(

Hat einer Erfahrung wie das geht und wie lange sowas dauert ?

DANKE

SUFU hat nichts erbracht und ja mein Freund Google nichts eindeutiges sondern nur Verlinke ins Technik Forum UBISoft und FAQ hin und her


----------



## Player007 (25. August 2009)

Hier sind auch nochmal Bilder aus allen Perspektiven zu einem Kaiserdom:

Gruß


----------



## Menthe (14. September 2009)

Ich hab ne Frage zum Kaiserdom, braucht man die 2000 Adligen auf EINER Insel??? Weil ich hab jetzt 2120 (oder so ^^) insgesamt. Aber ich kann den Kaiserdom immer noch nicht bauen.


----------



## MESeidel (14. September 2009)

Ja auf einer Insel.
Fang aber nicht auf einer Insel an, wo es gerade so klappt.
Denn 2000 ist nicht das letzte Wort...


----------



## Menthe (14. September 2009)

Wie viel werden es denn maximal??? (Muss ich wohl meine Produktion auslagern^^)


----------



## MESeidel (14. September 2009)

Ja Auslagern wird wohl Pflicht.
mehr verrate ich nicht, schließlich mussten wir da alle mal durch^^


----------



## Menthe (14. September 2009)

Hab schon ziemlich viel ausgelagert, kann jetzt endlich die Gerüste bauen. Die Gerüste von der Sultansmoschee hab ich auch schon^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

[5.120 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (18. September 2009)

Astreine Bilder, hängste dir die anne Esszimmerwand?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

Gar keine so üble Idee


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

Wie viele FPS bleiben bei den Settings noch?^^

so far


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

Das darf ich nicht sagen, sorry.


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

Hm, kannst du denn sagen, wann das NDA fällt? Die Karte wird interessant. Anfang nächsten Jahres könnte Geld da sein 

so far


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

Ich kann es, mache es aber nicht  Der Fall des NDAs ist Teil des NDAs.


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

GNARF. Na toll. Also weiteres warten. Kannst du nicht wenigstens nen Tipp geben? So ne Richtung? Sowas wie "im September" oder so?^^

so far


----------



## spartanicus (20. September 2009)

hallo,

ich hätte da ein Problem mit der Kampagne!!

Im 5. Kapitel (sturm bricht los!) komm ich einfach nicht weiter!

Und zwar will dieser Typ von der Akademie mind. 3 Kriegsschiffe haben.
Nur ich hab ihm schon 3 kleine Kriegsschiffe zum Kontor geschickt, und es passiert gar nichts obwohl ich es schon richtig lange spiele.

Was mach ich falsch??
Muss ich ihm die Schiffe iwie übergeben oder was ist da los??

Bitte um Hilfe !!

danke im voraus


----------



## Dorni (25. September 2009)

An alle die sich für Anno interessieren, es aber noch nicht haben, in amazon.co.uk wurde Anno1404 reduziert, bekommt man jetzt für umgerechnet 20e


----------



## hallihalli92 (25. September 2009)

@spartanicus

Habe die Mission selber noch nicht gespielt, aber müssen es vllt. große Kriegsschiffe sein und nicht kleine?


----------



## Niza (28. September 2009)

*Was sagt ihr den zu diesen Fehlern
Siehe Bilder*

Bei einem Fehlt die Glasanzeige 

Beim anderen fehlt das Baumenü(rechte mustaste)
Dass geht mir besonders auf die nerven

Fehler sind nacheinander in einem bestimmten Zeitablauf aufgetreten

Es gibt noch diverse andere kleinere Fehler(z.B. Abstürze usw.)

Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Patch

*Sonst ist Anno 1404 ein Super Spiel*

im 1.Bild ist auch mal die Sultansmoschee

(vielleicht mach ich noch weitere Screenshots von der Sultansmoschee)

Grüße :
Niza


----------



## Niza (28. September 2009)

Hier sind meine Bilder der Sultansmoschee.
Siehe Anhang


----------



## Cheater (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab da ein Problem. Und zwar komme ich leider in Mission 5 nicht weiter. Ich scheitere an einem ganz banalen Problem.*


 Ich habe auf meiner Insel kein Platz mehr um Häuser im Einfluss von dem Marktplatz zu bauen. Daher kann ich kein Schuldturm bauen und meine Patrizier werden wohl nie zu Adligen.


 Was kann ich tun?


Edit:


Ok also Problem hab ich gelöst. Aber kann man den Marktplatz nur mit der Pipette neubauen? Gibt es dafür kein Eintrag im Baumenü?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> Ok also Problem hab ich gelöst. Aber kann man den Marktplatz nur mit der Pipette neubauen? Gibt es dafür kein Eintrag im Baumenü?


 
doch, klar: baumenü für die "bauern", da hast du links oben im menü einmal ein markthaus und einmal nen marktplatz.


----------



## Cheater (7. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> doch, klar: baumenü für die "bauern", da hast du links oben im menü einmal ein markthaus und einmal nen marktplatz.




Shit, dass hät ich auch selbst finden können...


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand Windows 7 installiert und dann versucht ein Onlineprofil herunterzuladen? Bei mir hauts nen Fehler raus, Profil konnte nicht gefunden werden. Unter Vista geht das.
Jemand ne Idee? Wollte ungern ganz von vorn anfangen.

so far


----------



## Geicher (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja das ist leider so!!!
Darunter hat jeder zu leiden!
Selbst der aktuelle patch behebt das Problem nicht!


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Also Ubisoft hat mit Patch1.1 den Kopierschutz glaub ich mehr als komplett entfernt. Man muss nicht mal mehr nen Key eingeben. Hab mit meiner CD beim Kumpel auf XP installiert, damit ich mein Profil wiederkrieg. Weder Key noch CD-Abfrage noch sonstirgendwas. So gehört sich das.

Aber unter W7 funktionieren die Online-Profile leider immer noch nicht.

so far


----------



## jane123 (14. November 2009)

Hallo,
*Hilfe *
scheitere immer noch an Kapitel 4. Der Grosswesir gibt mir das Schreiben nicht raus und ich hab alle Anforderungen erfüllt. Er sagt immer wieder; *es ist noch nicht an der Zeit*.........nach wieviel Stunden gibt er mir das Schreiben für die Minenarbeiter? Spiele schon seit Stunden.........


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2009)

was genau musst du da nochmal machen?


----------



## jane123 (15. November 2009)

Ich muss die verlorenen Kinder retten............und brauch den Brief vom Grosswesir und dafür musste ich so einiges erfüllen, was ich auch schon habe; aber nun geht es nicht weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2009)

naja, du musst doch aber irgendwelche aufgaben haben - zB ne mindesteinwohnerzahl, oder dass in einer orientalischen siedlung die einwohner aufsteigen oder so. das steht ja links bei den kleinen symbolen für die missionen - da muss doch noch irgendwas fehlen...?


----------



## jane123 (17. November 2009)

Hab alles erfüllt und warte nur auf den *Brief vom Grosswesir*. Anforderungen hab ich alles erfüllt, Bewohner sind da, etc und aufgestiegen. Wenn ich bei dem Grosswesir was kaufe, sagt er immer wieder es ist noch nicht an der Zeit. Spiele aber auf dem Stand schon seit Tagen. Hab die Mission auch schon 2mal wieder gestartet............ Hab auch Lösungsvorschläge und komm nicht weiter...............


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2009)

kann es sein, dass du nur noch mehr ansehen beim großewesir brauchst? gibt es in dem level auch einen vertreter des kaisers, wo du diese urkunden kaufen kannst, die du dann wiederum dem großwesir an "zeichen der anerkennung" übergeben kannst?

ich schau gleich mal, ob ich die mission verfügbar hab (hatte neulich mal windows neu installiert). oder lad den spielstand doch mal zB bei RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace hoch.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2009)

also, die mission müßte ich ganz von vorne spielen - klick doch mal an, welche mission genau noch offen ist und welche abgeschlossen sind - siehe bild im anhang, falls du nicht weißt, wie man nachsieht. vlt. musst du einfach nur noch irgendwo eine der kindergruppen hinbringen oder abholen?


----------



## jane123 (19. November 2009)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen vielen Dank für Deine Tipp's. Hab das Level heut endlich geschafft  
und mach endlich weiter. 
Bin endlich in Level 5 wo alles sehr schnell ja geht.  muss noch ein wenig üben 
Danke


----------



## Player007 (24. November 2009)

ENDLICH, ENDLICH und nochmals ENDLICH

Das Addon samt MP Part wurde angekündigt. Es soll gegen Februar 2010 erscheinen 

Gruß

Anno 1404: Venedig: Add-on bringt Mehrspieler-Modus und italienisches Flair


----------



## CrashStyle (24. November 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> ENDLICH, ENDLICH und nochmals ENDLICH
> 
> Das Addon samt MP Part wurde angekündigt. Es soll gegen Februar 2010 erscheinen
> 
> ...



Habs mir grad Vorbestellt^^ 

Das Game ist echt geil! Die Grafik, die Atmosphäre einfach nur Top.


----------



## midnight (24. November 2009)

Na hoffen wir das Beste! Auf das es dann auch unter W7 richtig funktioniert.

so far


----------



## neo3 (25. November 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Habs mir grad Vorbestellt^^
> 
> Das Game ist echt geil! Die Grafik, die Atmosphäre einfach nur Top.



Wo kann man es denn vorbestellen? Und: was wird es kosten?


----------



## Player007 (25. November 2009)

Bei Amazon für 29,99€ 
Anno 1404 AddOn: PC: Amazon.de: Software

Gruß


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

das ist ja super mit dem addon
ich hab dazu auch gleich ne wichtige frage
weiß einer ob ich zwingend ein online profl brauch um dann auch online spielen zu können?
oder reicht ein offline profil aus?


----------



## MESeidel (2. Dezember 2009)

Offiziell gab es dazu keine Informationen.
Ich denke zwar, dass der LAN Modus auch offline geht, da bisher ja auch nur einmal eine Online Verbindung nötig ist und dann nie wieder.
Aber das ist reine Spekulation...


BTW:
wer es noch nicht gesehen hat:
Ubisoft-TV - Show Dezember 2009 (ANNO 1404: Venedig, AVATAR, King Arthur) | Ubisoft-TV | PC | Ubisoft-TV


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

verstehe,
ich mein es wär schade, ein lang erspieltes offline profil zu haben und dann damit kein online spiel zu bestreiten


----------



## MESeidel (2. Dezember 2009)

Achso entschuldige^^
Wie gesagt abwarten, bis es mehr Infos gibt...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

man kann sein offlineprofil doch jederzeit zu einem onlineprofil machen, oder nicht?


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wüsste nicht wie. Man kann Onlineprofile (soweit ich das gesehen hab) nur neue anlegen (als neues Konto) und nicht ein bestehendes Umwandeln.

so far


----------



## M4jestix (3. Dezember 2009)

Für das Onlineproblem in Win7 gibts doch schon längere Zeit eine Lösung die ein User im Ubi-Forum herausgefunden und auch dort gepostet hat.

Hat bei mir unter Win7 64bit auch funktioniert.... 

Anno 1404 online unter windows7 lsg gefunden - Thema entwickelt von eve community

MfG


----------



## hellmexx (3. Dezember 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> Für das Onlineproblem in Win7 gibts doch schon längere Zeit eine Lösung die ein User im Ubi-Forum herausgefunden und auch dort gepostet hat.
> 
> Hat bei mir unter Win7 64bit auch funktioniert....
> 
> ...


 
das ist aber die anleitung um ein online profil unter win7 zu erstellen und nicht ob man es evtl. umwandeln kann


----------



## M4jestix (3. Dezember 2009)

hellmexx schrieb:


> das ist aber die anleitung um ein online profil unter win7 zu erstellen und nicht ob man es evtl. umwandeln kann



stimmt, umwandeln geht ja auch net soweit ich weiss. Nur eine Seite vorher wurde auch das hier beschriebene Problem angesprochen.....


----------



## hellmexx (3. Dezember 2009)

na eigentlich war das meine frage 
die lautete; ob es möglich ist mit einem offline profil im addon auch online spiele bestreiten zu können?


----------



## M4jestix (3. Dezember 2009)

das ist selbst von offizieller Seite noch nicht bekannt gegeben worden.
für ne Info dazu musst dich wohl noch gedulden bis sich Ubi oder RD dazu äussern. Hilfreich wäre es meiner Meinung auf jeden Fall wenn du dir vorab ein Onlineprofil einrichtest. Dann bist du zumindest auf der sicheren Seite würd ich vermuten....


----------



## hellmexx (3. Dezember 2009)

verstehe
aber wäre ja schade wenn man schon viel erreicht hat mit einem offline profil^^


----------



## M4jestix (3. Dezember 2009)

hellmexx schrieb:


> aber wäre ja schade wenn man schon viel erreicht hat mit einem offline profil^^



da hast du schon recht, aber genau deswegen habe ich vorhin auch den Tip mit dem Onlineprofil gegeben. Dann hast du das zumindest gleich mal und kannst da weitermachen bis das Addon rauskommt... 

Hab mir bei dem Post schon was bei gedacht... 

MfG


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie geil, ich werd gleich erstmal Anno wieder installieren. Endlich geht es, wie geil!

so far


----------



## M4jestix (3. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Wie geil, ich werd gleich erstmal Anno wieder installieren. Endlich geht es, wie geil!



Hab mir schon gedacht dass es auf jeden Fall auch hier jemanden interessiert....


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

ich habe ein ganz großes Problem mit Anno1404!

Ich habe am Wochenende win7 64 pro installiert, und wollte heute mal Anno spielen, aber wenn ich das Spiel starte sehe ich kein Schrift, nirgens weder im Menü noch im Spiel selbst, auch die Sprachausgabe funktioniert nicht!

Ich habe das spiel schon neu installiert, mit und ohne Patch probiert, andere Grakatreiber, und den Trick mit dieser DLL hab ich auch schon versucht!

Kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg


----------



## midnight (4. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Trick mit der DLL leider nicht. Das Spiel an sich funktioniert, aber Onlineprofil is nicht - schade.

so far


----------



## M4jestix (4. Dezember 2009)

@midnight: Hast du das ganze auch in der beschriebenen Reihenfolge gemacht? bzw. spiel erst starten, nachdem du den Patch installiert und die Datei ins Anno-Hauptverzeichnis kopiert hast...?

So hats bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert 

komisch....

MfG


----------



## midnight (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs installiert, den Patch installiert, die Datei reinkopiert und dann gestartet - und dann gings nicht. Hab Jetzt diverse DLLs durch, von XP32 und Vista32, außerdem hab ich den Kompatiblitätsmodus auf Vista, SP1, SP2 und XP gestellt, außerdem als Administrator gestartet. Langsam gehen mir die Möglichkeiten aus.
Hast du es als Administrator istalliert oder ganz ohne weitere Optionen?

so far


----------



## M4jestix (4. Dezember 2009)

Habs unter meinem Account mit dem ich arbeite installliert. hab da halt Admin-Berechtigungen.... 

Versteh ich nicht....


----------



## midnight (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das UAC aus und einfach so installiert. Nur eins: Ich hab mein Profil nicht heruntergeladen, sondern nach dem ersten Start wieder in die entsprechenden Ordner kopiert und eben nicht neu heruntergeladen. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen? Ich glaubs kaum, weil beim Spielstart kriegt er es ja auch schon nicht hin sich mit dem Onlinzeugs zu verbinden.

so far


----------



## M4jestix (4. Dezember 2009)

kannst es ja trotzdem ja mal mit dem herunterladen versuchen....


----------



## midnight (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok, geht auch nicht. Wenn ich mein Profil herunterladen lasse krieg ich den Fehler "Es wurde kein weiteres Profil gefunden". Also genau der selbe Fehler wie ohne dll.

so far


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> ich habe ein ganz großes Problem mit Anno1404!
> 
> Ich habe am Wochenende win7 64 pro installiert, und wollte heute mal Anno spielen, aber wenn ich das Spiel starte sehe ich kein Schrift, nirgens weder im Menü noch im Spiel selbst, auch die Sprachausgabe funktioniert nicht!
> 
> ...




hat denn keiner ne Idee?

Ich kann leider auch kein Screenshot machen, da kommt nur nen weißes Bild raus!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

hast du denn schon ALLE treiber aktualisiert? und windows?


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du denn schon ALLE treiber aktualisiert? und windows?


Ich habe nur ein treiber von einem 2 Anbieter und das ist der Catalyst, der rest sind alles windows Treiber (naja bis auf die Soundkarte, aber die hat ja damit nichts zu tun...)
wie Windows? Soll ich Windows noch mal neu installieren?
ach ich bin übrigens nur vom rc x64 auf die Vollversion umgestiegen und vorher hat alles wunderbar funktioniert!


----------



## M4jestix (4. Dezember 2009)

@totovo: Was anderes als Probleme mit dem GraKatreiber fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, nur nachdem du ja schon versiedene Versionen getestet hast - wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab - wird es wohl nicht daran liegen. 

@midnight: Da fällt mir nur noch die Möglichkeit ein, alles nochmal von vorne zu machen: Spiel deinstallieren -> neu drauf -> Patch installieren -> Datei ins Anno-Hauptverzeichnis kopieren -> Game starten....


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> @totovo: Was anderes als Probleme mit dem GraKatreiber fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, nur nachdem du ja schon versiedene Versionen getestet hast - wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab - wird es wohl nicht daran liegen.
> 
> @midnight: Da fällt mir nur noch die Möglichkeit ein, alles nochmal von vorne zu machen: Spiel deinstallieren -> neu drauf -> Patch installieren -> Datei ins Anno-Hauptverzeichnis kopieren -> Game starten....



mh aber ohne Schrift und sprache spielt es sich beschissen...


----------



## M4jestix (4. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> mh aber ohne Schrift und sprache spielt es sich beschissen...



is klar.... Wollte damit auch nur sagen dass mir leider zu deinem Problem nichts einfällt ausser die GraKatreiber welche du aber schon getestet hast... 

Bei mir lief auch nach Umstieg von der RC auf die Vollversion von Win7 alles wie gehabt... 

MfG


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

mir fällt eben auch nichts mehr ein...


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab das Spiel jetzt soweit, dass ich mir ein neues Konto anlegen kann. Wenn ich mein eigentliches Profil runterladen will kommt der allseits bekannte Fehler und wenn ich mein Backup von Hand einfüge stehe ich vor dem selben Problem.

@M4jestix Hast du dein Profil mit w7 erstellt oder mit XP/Vista?

so far


----------



## M4jestix (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab alles mit W7 gemacht. Falls du das Onlineprofil meinst, das is eh nichts anderes, als ein - bei mir schon lange Zeit existierender - Online-Acc bei ubi.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> mir fällt eben auch nichts mehr ein...


 
du solltest halt wirklich ALLE treiber mal aktualsieren, und VORHER ein windowsupdate machen, also start/windowsupdate - da wo du halt zur updateseite von microsoft kommst.

und ein veralteter soundtreiber kann durchaus sch auch mit dem der grafik stören. zB bei DirectX geht es ja um sound UND grafik - vlt. kommen die sich über die DX-schnittstelle in die quere?


----------



## totovo (5. Dezember 2009)

der soundtreiber ist der aktuellste genau wie der Grafikkartentreiber und Windowszpdate hat keine neueren updates als die von heute morgen für mich^^


----------



## michael7738 (10. Dezember 2009)

Habe im Moment den Kettenauftrag "Der untreue Gehilfe" für die Karawanserei und soll im dritten Teilauftrag eine Blockade vor der Insel vernichten. Aber eine Blockade ist nirgends zu sehen. Schade um den Auftrag...

Gedanke dazu: In der Auftragsbeschreibung steht das die Korsaren wohl die Blockade machen weil sie wegen etwas Rache nehmen wollen. Kann gut sein das die Blockade nicht auftaucht weil ich einen Friedensvertrag mit den Korsaren habe.

Bei einem Auftrag wo man auf der Minikarte markierte Schiffe abschießen soll besteht in dem Fall auch das Problem das man kein Schiff abschießen kann, wenn es sich dabei um Korsaren handelt und man ein Bündnis mit ihnen hat. Das einzig hilfreiche sind dann die Kaperbriefe.


----------



## munichlondon (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich will die GraKa meines Dual-Core Rechners aufrüsten und Anno 1404 mit allen Details und Kantenglättung und was was ich alles auf meinem 22 Zoll Monitor spielen können. Außerdem rüste ich um auf Win7 und zwecks Zukunftssicherheit will ich DX11. Ist die 5750 genug oder brauche ich eine 5770 (oder sogar 5850...)? Oder ist bei einem 2 Jahre alten Dual-Core (E6600(?); standard clock) eh alles zu spät und ich sollte gleich auch in eine neue CPU investieren?

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!

Munichlondon


----------



## michael7738 (11. Dezember 2009)

Bei Dualcore hast du kaum noch reserven. Anno lastet bei meinem Quadcore etwa zu 40-60% aus, also zwei bis drei Kerne sind auch bei mir schon gut ausgelastet.
Als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine Radeon HD4890, die laut Catalyst mit allen Details und grafischen High-End-Einstellungen auch zu etwa mit 70% ausgelastet wird. Mit der 5000er Serie dürftest du also auch im niedrigeren Segment gut Bedient sein.

Edit: Auflösung ist 1680x1050


----------



## midnight (11. Dezember 2009)

Also in den PCGH-Benchmarks war der Vorteil einer Quad-CPU schon deutlich sichtbar. Zur Grafikkarte: Wenn das ganze etwas halten soll, würde ich schon zu ner 5850 greifen, allerdings ist die aktuell a) kaum verfügbar und wenn dann b) sauteuer. Wegen DX11 brauchst du mit ner 5750 nix anfangen, da es wenn so aufwändig ist, dass der Karte einfach die Leistung ausgeht.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2009)

munichlondon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will die GraKa meines Dual-Core Rechners aufrüsten und Anno 1404 mit allen Details und Kantenglättung und was was ich alles auf meinem 22 Zoll Monitor spielen können.


 was für ne karte hast du denn aktuell überhaupt? und hat dein monitor 1920x1080 oder 1680x1050 als auflösung?




@michael7738: an sich sind diese feinde nochmal ne andere partei, da sollte an sich keine rolle spielen, wie dein verhältnis zu den korsaren ist - bist du sicher, dass die feinde auch die gleichen korsaren sind?


----------



## michael7738 (11. Dezember 2009)

> bist du sicher, dass die feinde auch die gleichen korsaren sind?


Naja, was heißt gleiche Korsaren? Normal gibts die ja nur einmal. 
Aber die zu vernichtenden Schiffe haben alle einen Pfeil drüber (wie bei jedem Auftrag mit Schiffen) und heißen "Korsarenschiff". Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.
Und zu 99% hab ich auch kein Problem bei solchen Aufträgen, scheinen nur Bugs in einigen wenigen Aufträgen zu sein.. Einmal sollte ich auch die feindliche Flotte vernichten und konnte die Schiffe nur verfolgen. Da wusste ich auch noch nichts von Kaperbriefen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte immer problem ebid en schnellen schiffen, die waren so schnell, dass ich die gar nicht abschiessen konnte.

was ich meinte mit den korsaren war: sind das wirklich die "einheimischen" korsaren oder vlt. andere? korsaren ist ja nur ein begriff wie "piraten" und keine volksangehörigkeit  

ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern, dass ich nach erfüllung eines solchen auftrages dann NICHT mehr im frieden mit dem einen korsarenchef war


----------



## munichlondon (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Auflösung ist 1680x1050.


----------



## michael7738 (17. Dezember 2009)

> sind das wirklich die "einheimischen" korsaren oder vlt. andere?


Bei den Aufträgen wo die zugehörigen Schiffe erst beim Auftrag selbst auftauchen sind es andere, zumindest hat es auf Ben Sahid/andere Spieler keinen Einfluss.

Momentan soll ich für den Sultan 50 Korsarenschiffe versenken, dabei handelt es sich aber wirklich um die Schiffe von Ben Sahid. Und wieder gehen einige Kaperbriefe drauf um den Frieden möglichst zu erhalten.  Hab dem jetzt schon ein paar mal sämtliche Schiffe vom Ozean gepustet.


----------



## MaxMax (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich hab in einem endlosspiel auch den auftrag 50 kosarenschiffe zu versenken, nur leider bin ich verbündet mit ihm, und unter diplomatie kann ich ben sahid auch nicht verärgern, dass er einen krieg anzettelt, woher bekom ich also solche kaperbriefe damit ich seine schiffe trotzdem angreifen kann? derzeit bekomm ich leider kein schwertsymbolmausszeiger wenn ich mit einem kriegsschiff auf ein korsarenschiff klicke, daher auch kein versenken möglich...
danke


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist seltsam. Kaperbriefe hab ich bisher nur bei BenSahid gesehen. Kann man bei ihm Kaufen.

Ich würde versuchen, bei ihm einen Kaperbrief zu erwerben oder besser 2 oder 3 - wenn dann die Korsarenschiffe versenkt sind wird er das Bündnis vllt kündigen.
Oder keine Abgaben an ihn Zahlen, dann wird er das Bündnis wohl auch kündigen.


----------



## MESeidel (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei Kaperbriefen ändert sich nichts am Bündnis.
Weitere Forderungen stellt er so oder so.

Den Vertrag auf zu lösen sollte man sich sehr genau überlegen.
Vor allem wenn man viele Inseln hat.
Die Angriffe kommen immer mit 1-3 Schiffen an schlecht bewachten Häfen.
Ergo muss man seine Kriegsflotte verteilen um überall (genug!) Schiffe stehen zu habe oder überall schnell hin zu kommen.
Das man ständig ein Auge auf der Minimap haben muss, kommt dazu.

Dann doch lieber die Bilanz in's Grüne hauen und regelmäßig die Forderung bezahlen...


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Nun, ihr Knappen, dann geht es darum, zu lernen, das man nicht jedem Herrn gehorchen kann. Irgendwen muss man vergrätzen, wenn man einem Anderen gefallen will. Darum entscheidet wohl, wohin Euer Pfad führen soll.

Schön, das Related auch ein bischen Philosofie drin haben ...


----------



## michael7738 (20. Dezember 2009)

> Oder keine Abgaben an ihn Zahlen, dann wird er das Bündnis wohl auch kündigen.


 Beim Bündnis muss man eh keine Abgaben mehr zahlen. Die Abgaben werden nur gezahlt solange ein Handelsvertrag besteht. Sobald dann der Auftrag "Das Gelage" abgeschlossen ist wird man Verbündeter und die Abgaben sind vergangenheit.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Frage: ich dachte, es gäb inzwischen nen World Editor zusammen mit einem der patches - wo und wie finde ich den den? Das spiel wird doch automatisch gepatcht...?


----------



## MESeidel (22. Dezember 2009)

Editor muss extra geladen werden

Ubisoft - ANNO 1404


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2009)

ah, o.k - danke!   irgendwo stand halt, es wär im patch dabei ^^


----------



## k.meier (23. Dezember 2009)

hi
Ich hab ma überlegt das Spiel zu Weihnachten zu besorgen. Ich habe WIn7 64 bit, hab jetzt aber gelesen das das Spiel offiziell nicht unterstützt wird.

wie läuft denn das Game bei euch so?(diejenigen , die Win7 64 nutzen?


lg


----------



## midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel an sich läuft prima - nur der Onlinemodus hat so seine Tücken. Bei mir gings, indem ich eine DLL ausgetauscht hab.

so far


----------



## michael7738 (23. Dezember 2009)

> wie läuft denn das Game bei euch so?(diejenigen , die Win7 64 nutzen?



Kann nicht klagen, bisher hat Win mir da nicht reingefunkt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2009)

weiß nicht, ob das schonmal gepostet wurde bzw. ob es schon einem aufgefallen ist und seit wann das so ist, aber quasi als Easteregg mutieren die Märkte bei Anno grad zu Weihnachtsmärkten - siehe Anhang   Find ich ne tolle Mini-Idee der Entwickler 

Gibt da eigentlich es noch andere "temporäre" Eastereggs?


----------



## midnight (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja das gabs damals bei 1701 auch - fand ich nett (=
Aber aktuell komm ich nicht dazu es zu spielen.

so far


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Dezember 2009)

Ist, wie ich finde, eine schöne Idee. Jetzt müsste nur noch der Rest mit Schnee bedeckt sein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (26. Dezember 2009)

Da fehlt aber noch was vom Dom, hm? Da arbeitet wohl um Weihnachten keiner (=

so far


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2009)

die bauarbeiter spielen halt alle grad CoD6, DOMination


----------



## hzdriver (27. Dezember 2009)

k.meier schrieb:


> hi
> Ich hab ma überlegt das Spiel zu Weihnachten zu besorgen. Ich habe WIn7 64 bit, hab jetzt aber gelesen das das Spiel offiziell nicht unterstützt wird.
> 
> wie läuft denn das Game bei euch so?(diejenigen , die Win7 64 nutzen?
> ...


Bei mir läuft es auf Win 7 64 bit mit Sig. super , mfg


----------



## hzdriver (27. Dezember 2009)

MaxMax schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab in einem endlosspiel auch den auftrag 50 kosarenschiffe zu versenken, nur leider bin ich verbündet mit ihm, und unter diplomatie kann ich ben sahid auch nicht verärgern, dass er einen krieg anzettelt, woher bekom ich also solche kaperbriefe damit ich seine schiffe trotzdem angreifen kann? derzeit bekomm ich leider kein schwertsymbolmausszeiger wenn ich mit einem kriegsschiff auf ein korsarenschiff klicke, daher auch kein versenken möglich...
> danke


 

Ganz einfach Du erklärst Ihm den Krieg und schon kannst Du ihn angreifen ! Denk an eine ausreichend Flotte ! mfg


----------



## michael7738 (27. Dezember 2009)

> aber quasi als Easteregg mutieren die Märkte bei Anno grad zu Weihnachtsmärkten


Ach schade das ich grad nicht daheim bin... Werde dann im nächsten Jahr mal die Systemuhr ein Stück zurückdrehen und mir das mal anschauen. 
Wusste gar nicht das es das bei 1701 auch schon gab... Liegt wohl daran das ich über Weihnachten meist unterwegs bin.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Januar 2010)

geil, das finde ich nett wenn so ein Spiel wirklich lebt !
Und man merkt das es von Menschen und net von Maschinen entwickelt wurde.
Bravo Related DEsigns


----------



## Wendigo (3. Januar 2010)

Ich würds jetzt mal nicht übertreiben. Beim Fussball Manager gibts das auch


----------



## michael7738 (3. Januar 2010)

> Beim Fussball Manager gibts das auch


lol.. Steht dann auch ein Weihnachtsbaum auf dem Fussballplatz?


----------



## Wendigo (3. Januar 2010)

Nein, aber zu Weihnachten wird das Spiel auch etwas umgestaltet.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Und man merkt das es von Menschen und net von Maschinen entwickelt wurde.



Soweit sind wir zum Glück noch nicht! 
Aber ich finde solche kleinen Details auch sehr schön. Sowas sollte es öfters geben. Bei Dungeon Keeper gab es auch einen "geheimen" Level, der nur bei Vollmond anwählbar war!


----------



## Niza (5. Januar 2010)

Ich zeige hier mal ein Paar Bilder vom* Kaiserdom*

*Vorraussetzung : mind. 3500Aristrokaten*

Bedenkt aber: *1000 Taler Unterhaltskosten*

Und ersetzt in seinem Enflussbereich alle benötigten Geäude wie z. B.  Kapellen Kirchen usw.

Het jemand von euch auch die *Limitierte Fan Box*
Dort gibt es wenn man den Freischaltcode eingibt dann das

*Silbernde Schiff*
*
600LP
6 Angrifff
4x 40Laderaum
nur das Aussehen ist anders*
*sonst habe ich keinen großen Unterschied zum Entdeckerschiff bemerkt*
*
Man bekommt beim Start mit Schiff nicht das Entdeckerschiff sondern das Silberschiff
*
*Siehe Bilder*

*Und es gibt das Löwenwappen *


----------



## midnight (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich hab die Fanbox! Und einen Kaiserdom hab ich auch, war schon irgendwie ein Akt 

so far


----------



## Niamne (5. Januar 2010)

Die Fanbox habe ich mir jetzt bestellt und die Limitierte Kiste ist gestern angekommen. Ist es bei euch auch so, dass der Boden sich wölbt? Bei mir wölbt er sich etwas nach außen, so dass die Kiste nicht wirklich richtig steht und blöd kippelt. Ist das normal?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass bei der Postkartenansicht das Boot irgendwie ruckelt bei mir. Ist das auch normal?

Das System bei mir rennt bei i7-920 @ 3.2 GHZ. 6 GB DDR 3 RAM und eine HD 5870.


----------



## midnight (5. Januar 2010)

Also meine Kiste steht gerade, gibts nichts dran auszusetzen 

so far


----------



## Niamne (5. Januar 2010)

Der Boden wölbt sich nicht leicht nach außen? Und das Artbook schließt auch anständig? Bei mir ist der Buchdeckel leicht "verbogen" nach oben. Finde bei 70 Euro Kaufpreis will ich eine vernünftige Schatzkiste!


----------



## midnight (5. Januar 2010)

Meine Schatzkiste ist einwandfrei  Der Boden ist gerade und auch das Buch ist vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn man es zuklappt bleibts auch zu.

so far


----------



## Niamne (5. Januar 2010)

Bock auf Kiste tauschen? 

Und hat noch einer das ruckelnde Schiff als Phänomen bei der Posteransicht?


----------



## michael7738 (5. Januar 2010)

> Und hat noch einer das ruckelnde Schiff als Phänomen bei der Posteransicht?


Hab ich nur wenn der Folding@Home GPU-Client im Hintergrund läuft. Gibt dann wahrscheinlich nur irgendwo zwischen CPU und Grafikausgabe nen Engpass.


----------



## Niamne (6. Januar 2010)

Fände ich aber seltsam, das System ist echt super bei mir. Muss woh ldoch die Foren durchsuchen, wie man das ändern kann.


----------



## nulchking (6. Januar 2010)

Ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter als Patrizier, ab dan überholen mich alle KIs da ich nie genug Glas habe oder die anderen Waren.


Wie sollte ich am besten meine Siedlung anlegen? 
Die Wohngegend sollte ansprechend aussehen und nicht nur dahingeklatscht, wie bewerkstellige ich das?


----------



## Niamne (6. Januar 2010)

Nunja, dann würde ich vorschlagen du planst vorher schon, wie es später mal aussehen soll oder wenn du genug Geld hast im Spiel, Stück für Stück versetzen, eventuell was abreißen und neu ausrichten. Was aber eindeutig teurer ist, als wenn du dir vorher schon den Kopf drum machst ,wie was wo stehen soll. Ich baue zum Beispiel immer in Viererblöcken, also vier Wohnhäuser und weg drum herum. Man kann auch Dreierblöcke nehmen und dann ein Quadrat bauen und innen drin ein Haus weg lassen, um dann Zierobjekt rein zu setzen, Brunnen etc. Das muss man dann selbst wissen, wie man was schön findet.

Das mit Glas und anderen Waren ist halt so eine Sache. Da musst du dann eben schauen, dass du einfach genug davon herstellt und abbaust. Notfalls zwei Orientinseln, denke ich.

Ich kann gerne mal filmen, wie ich den Bau mache am Anfang und dann schicke ich es dir zur oder so.  Also, wenn dir das hilft aber so lange spiele ich noch nicht, erst eine Runde mal so zwischendurch, weil ich das Spiel erst seit heute habe bzw. gestern. Habe aber bei jedem Anno ähnlich gebaut.


----------



## midnight (6. Januar 2010)

Stells doch allesn zur Verfügung, ich denk so ne Art Einsteiger-Guide kann nicht schaden (=

so far


----------



## Niamne (6. Januar 2010)

Ohje, wieder sowas wie bei CoD6? Das war so viel Schreiberei.  Vielleicht mache ich das mal später, bin gerade bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter als Patrizier, ab dan überholen mich alle KIs da ich nie genug Glas habe oder die anderen Waren.


 bei Glas kannst du mit einer einzigen Quarzmine und einer dieser Asche-Produktionstsätten MINDESTENS 2 Glaserien betreiben - das reicht an sich locker, um rel. schnell 1000 Adlige zu beheimaten ^^ Ich produziere das Glas meistens direkt auf der Orientinsel, muss halt bewässert werden für das Holz, aus dem die Asche gemacht wird.

Ggrundsätzlich halt nie zu viele Leute auf einmal aufsteigen lassen, eher schubweise und kontrollieren, wie die Lagerbestände der Konsumartikel sich dann verhalten. Wenn du zB Brot en masse hast und dann einfach 30 neue Bauernhäuser baust, deswegen dann die anderen Bürgerschichten sich auch vermehren, SCHEINT das Brot zu reichen, aber in Wahrheit zehren die nur von den Vorräten, und es wären schon längst 2 neue Bäckereien&co nötig... wenn der Stand dann auf null ist, wirst du nicht mehr schnell genug nachkommen, wenn du erst dann neue Bäckereien&co baust...





> Wie sollte ich am besten meine Siedlung anlegen?
> Die Wohngegend sollte ansprechend aussehen und nicht nur dahingeklatscht, wie bewerkstellige ich das?


 
Am besten mehrere Wege zweis. oder sogar dreispurig bauen, dann halt großzügiger die Häuser verteilen, vlt. erstmal nur je 4 Häuser und viel Straße drumrum, vor Kirchen mehr platz lassen usw. - das ergibt sich halt... ^^ Und am besten die Hauptinsel möglichst nur mit Wohngebieten bebauen. An Produktion kann man anfangs noch Holz, Fisch und Most nehmen, sollte das aber so weit es geht auf andere inseln verlagern, wobei man 2-3 Holzfäller und Steinmetze ruhig dalassen kann. 

Ein paar Produktionsstätten, die kein Anbaugebiet brauchen, kann man aber ruhig auch dalassen, vor allem wenn man die eh nicht überall bauen kann - zB bei ner Erzmine ein Markthaus, Eisenschmelze und 2 Werkzeugmacher zu bauen, nimmt jetzt nicht sooo viel Platz weg, auch kann man später zB die Fleischerei oder so was dort bauen, wenn man die Rohstoffe von anderen Inseln herkarren möchte. 

Das macht aber an sich nur Sinn, wenn man auf der Herstellungsinsel nicht sowieso alle nötigen Rohstoffe hat. zB wenn du auf ner Insel Rinderfarmen hast, aber kein Salz, dann kann kannst du die Rinder zur Hauptinsel bringen und dort dann den Fleischer betreiben, wenn du dort Salz hast oder von einer dritten Insel bekommst. Wenn es auf der Rinderinsel aber auch Salz gibt, würd ich auch direkt dort den Fleischer bauen.


----------



## michael7738 (6. Januar 2010)

> Wenn du zB Brot en masse hast und dann einfach 30 neue Bauernhäuser baust, deswegen dann die anderen Bürgerschichten sich auch vermehren, SCHEINT das Brot zu reichen, aber in Wahrheit zehren die nur von den Vorräten, und es wären schon längst 2 neue Bäckereien&co nötig... wenn der Stand dann auf null ist, wirst du nicht mehr schnell genug nachkommen, wenn du erst dann neue Bäckereien&co baust...



Zum Thema Warenproduktion und -verbrauch kann ich wärmstens Anno 1404 - Warenrechner empfehlen.
Da kann man auch schon etwas vorplanen wie viel man brauchen wird. Im Dorfzentrum sieht man ja wieviele Häuser aufsteigen können. Das kann man gleich mit in den Rechner einfließen lassen und weiß schon in etwa was die nächste Generation brauchen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Warenproduktion und -verbrauch kann ich wärmstens Anno 1404 - Warenrechner empfehlen.
> Da kann man auch schon etwas vorplanen wie viel man brauchen wird. Im Dorfzentrum sieht man ja wieviele Häuser aufsteigen können. Das kann man gleich mit in den Rechner einfließen lassen und weiß schon in etwa was die nächste Generation brauchen wird.


 jo, dasist ne gute Hilfe - ich find's aber spannender, wenn man selber merkt "ups - das Bier wird knapp! ", oder wenn man bei den Lederwämsern ne halbe Stunde immer konstant um die 30 auf Lager hat, dann plötzlich Aufruhr herrscht wegen Lederwams-Mangel und man merkt: das Salz auf der Lederwams-Produktionsinsel war zu knapp - 60 Schweinehäute auf lager, aber Gerbereien sitzen bei nur 20% Produktion


----------



## nulchking (6. Januar 2010)

Habs jetzt bei nem Spielerszenrio geschafft, da Geld mein größtes Problem war.
Habe auch nun Gesandte und bin grad an der Speicherstadt dran.
Werde gleich mal Screenis laden


----------



## Kreon (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich spiele ein Endlosspiel auf "Leicht" mit "normalen" Aufträgen (damit ist wohl die Häufigkeit gemeint).
Generell ist es so, dass ich jeden Auftrag vom Nordberg und Mr. Salem Aleikum annehme. Jetzt habe ich jedoch schon öfters die Meldung bekommen:
"Auftrag xy ist nicht weiter von Interesse". Das hört sich so an, als ob mir ein Auftrag angeboten worden wäre, ich ihn aber nicht angenommen habe oder ich ihn nicht erfüllt habe, obwohl ich, wie gesagt, genau darauf achte jeden angebotenen Auftrag anzunehmen und zu erfüllen.

Wie kann das passieren?

Edit: noch etwas OT: warum erscheint dieser Thread nicht bei den aktuellsten Beiträgen aus allen Foren, die erscheinen wenn man oben in der Statusleiste auf "Neue Beiträge" klickt? Das ist übrigens bei allen Thread so, in denen ich etwas gepostet habe.


----------



## MESeidel (7. Januar 2010)

"Nicht mehr von Interesse" kling danach, dass die Zeit abgelaufen ist.
Wenn man den Auftrag annimmt erscheint er links am Rand in der unteren Liste.
wenn man die Maus darauf hält, erscheint noch einmal ein quick tip mit Waren die man liefern soll und ein roter Punkt auf der Minimap wohin. 
Man kann die Liste links am Rand auf 5 Elemente ausziehen um keinen angenommen Auftrag zu übersehen.
Wenn man auf den Auftrag klickt, werden alle Details recht unten in einem Sub-Fenster angezeigt.

Tritt das "Problem" bei bestimmten Auftragstypen auf?
Z.B. "finden Sie X Leute in Stadt Y" Auftäge bedeuten, dass man die Leute auch zum Kontor des Auftraggebers bringen muss.


zum OT
Aktuelle Beiträge sind immer die Threads mit aktuellen Antworten, aus dem gesamten Forum (also auch Hardware, benchmarks, Mods, off topic ...).
Sie können aber Threads abbonieren.
Wenn Sie die Einstellungen nicht geändert haben, sollte dasautomatisch mit allen Threads passieren auf die man antwortet.
Eine Liste der aktualisierten Abbos finden Sie im Kontrollzentrum...


----------



## Kreon (7. Januar 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Wenn man den Auftrag annimmt erscheint er links am Rand in der unteren Liste.
> 
> zum OT
> Aktuelle Beiträge sind immer die Threads mit aktuellen Antworten, aus dem gesamten Forum (also auch Hardware, benchmarks, Mods, off topic ...).
> Sie können aber Threads abbonieren.



Ich hatte zu der Zeit nie Aufträge offen. Die Leiste (untere Hälfte mit den Aufträgen) war immer komplett leer, abgearbeitet und ausgefahren!

zum OT: Abos und das Kontrollzentrum sind mir bekannt, ich hab mich nur gewundert, warum dieser Thread z. b. nicht bei den neusten auftaucht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2010)

Das mit den verfallen Aufträgen ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber erst seit kurzem - ich glaub, das ist ein Bug, vlt. durch nen neueren Patch? ^^ Ich hab da auch DEFINITIV keinen Auftrag angenommen und/oder aktiv.


----------



## michael7738 (7. Januar 2010)

> Jetzt habe ich jedoch schon öfters die Meldung bekommen:
> "Auftrag xy ist nicht weiter von Interesse". Das hört sich so an, als ob mir ein Auftrag angeboten worden wäre, ich ihn aber nicht angenommen habe oder ich ihn nicht erfüllt habe, obwohl ich, wie gesagt, genau darauf achte jeden angebotenen Auftrag anzunehmen und zu erfüllen.



Jep, da bist du nicht allein. Der Fehler kam mit dem ersten Patch.


----------



## Kreon (7. Januar 2010)

Danke, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Niza (7. Januar 2010)

*Bei mir ist der gleiche Fehler mit den Aufträgen !
Scheint wirklich ein Bug zu sein*



Noch ein Tipp zu Resourssenverbrauch:
Wenn man bei Adeligen wissen möchte ob die Resourssen ausgehen, kann man 2 Speicherstätte bauen und hat so mind. ein 650Tonnen Lager . 

Wenn man dann weitere Adelige aufsteigen lässt und 
man jetzt beobachtet hat, dass vorher (z.B. vor 30Min) z.B. 500Tonnen Lederwämser im Lager waren und der Vorrat jetzt nur noch 200Tonnen beträgt, dann kann man davon ausgehen das nicht genug Transportiert oder Hergestellt wird* bevor die Ware Mangelware wird.

Noch ein Tipp :
Speicherstätte sing günstiger als Lagerhäuser
da Speicherstätte ein 300Tonnen Lager haben und 150Taler Unterhaltskosten haben.
Bei Lagerhäusern wäre dass so dass bei einen 300 Tonnen Lager man Unterhaltskosten von 300Talern hat.
Das gilt für kleine und große lagerhäuser.
Also lieber eine Speicherstatt mehr bauen und Lagerhäuser erst nach dem Bau der Speicherstatt  abreißen!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

Jo, die Speicherstädte kosten aber halt viel Zeit, zudem brauchen die ganz besonderen Bauplatz. Lagerhäuser kann man auch auf einem ins Wasser reingebautes Pier / Kai bauen.

Ich find das Warensystem echt gelungen, ärgerlich finde ich lediglich, dass der platzraubende Köhler erst mit Adligen durch eine Kohlemine ersetzt werden kann. Und zB Brillenmacher find ich etwas übertrieben: für grad mal 2500 Adlige braucht man gleich 2 Kupferminen, 2 Quarzbrüche und 2 Brillenmacher ^^  Dabei reicht auf der anderen nur EIN Quarzbruch aus, um 2 Glaserien zu versorgen, die wiederum in kurzer Zeit massenhaft Glas herstellen - das passt irgendwie nicht, das so ein paar kleine Brillengläser so viel Quarz brauchen...


----------



## xEbo (8. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, die Speicherstädte kosten aber halt viel Zeit, zudem brauchen die ganz besonderen Bauplatz. Lagerhäuser kann man auch auf einem ins Wasser reingebautes Pier / Kai bauen.
> 
> Ich find das Warensystem echt gelungen, ärgerlich finde ich lediglich, dass der platzraubende Köhler erst mit Adligen durch eine Kohlemine ersetzt werden kann. Und zB Brillenmacher find ich etwas übertrieben: für grad mal 2500 Adlige braucht man gleich 2 Kupferminen, 2 Quarzbrüche und 2 Brillenmacher ^^  Dabei reicht auf der anderen nur EIN Quarzbruch aus, um 2 Glaserien zu versorgen, die wiederum in kurzer Zeit massenhaft Glas herstellen - das passt irgendwie nicht, das so ein paar kleine Brillengläser so viel Quarz brauchen...




ist ja nur das beste Glas was verwendet wird! Der Rest ist für Fenster


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

xEbo schrieb:


> ist ja nur das beste Glas was verwendet wird! Der Rest ist für Fenster


 
Kann auch sein - so nach dem Motto "_Was bleibt bei der Brillenproduktion eigentlich an Glasmüll übrig_" - "Fiel, Mann!!!"


----------



## midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Ich zieh mir gerade die Kampagne rein, bin jetzt in der vierten "Mission", is an sich ganz nett...

so far


----------



## xEbo (8. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann auch sein - so nach dem Motto "_Was bleibt bei der Brillenproduktion eigentlich an Glasmüll übrig_" - "Fiel, Mann!!!"




oder es wurde ein neues Produktionverfahren für Brillengläser erfunden. Man nehme einen großen Block Glas und fräse die Optik aus dem Vollen.


----------



## nulchking (9. Januar 2010)

Hier mal die Bilder des momentanen standes


----------



## Dorni (9. Januar 2010)

Habe gestern das erstemal richtig gespielt, aber ein endlosspiel. Und bin sehr begeistert  Ich habe jetzt schon auf der dritten Insel jetzt eine Stadt nur um die verwöhnten Leute auf der ersten Insel zuversorgen. Seitdem ich Gewürze habe klappt auch alles wieder mit Geld, meine Schiffsflotte hat schon ähnlichkeit wie bei Industrie Gigant  alles kreuz und quer hauptsache mein Geld. Leider ist meine Stadt auch nicht so schön systematisch aufgebaut wie bei dem Post über mir, sehr schade. Ich muss immer wieder die Holzfäller abreißen und nach hinten verlagern.


----------



## nulchking (9. Januar 2010)

Dorni schrieb:


> Habe gestern das erstemal richtig gespielt, aber ein endlosspiel. Und bin sehr begeistert  Ich habe jetzt schon auf der dritten Insel jetzt eine Stadt nur um die verwöhnten Leute auf der ersten Insel zuversorgen. Seitdem ich Gewürze habe klappt auch alles wieder mit Geld, meine Schiffsflotte hat schon ähnlichkeit wie bei Industrie Gigant  alles kreuz und quer hauptsache mein Geld. Leider ist meine Stadt auch nicht so schön systematisch aufgebaut wie bei dem Post über mir, sehr schade. Ich muss immer wieder die Holzfäller abreißen und nach hinten verlagern.



Versuch doch alle deine Produktionsanlagen alle auf andere Inseln zu verlegen.
Bin im Moment dabei und finde es ist viel besser als wenn man selber auf der Insel produziert wo die Einwohner sind.


Hat jemand Tipps wie ich am besten Verteidigungstürme angreifen kann?
Habe grade Krieg mit diesem Dickem Minnesänger angefangen


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

Nicht übel, außer dein fettes Minus aber bei der Summe an Geld ist das recht fix wieder drin. Ansonsten frage ich mich, wie man das Schnellmenü unten einblendet. Unter Optionen kommt bei mir  dann nichts. 

Empfehle außerdem für 4er Plantagen so eine bauweise, für die anderen Plantagen muss ich noch tüfteln. Und Feuerwehren!  Ich teste zur Zeit ein bisschen, naja... zweites Spiel seit ich das Spiel gekauft habe. Also 7000 Leute zu versorgen geht mit einer Nordinsel+kleiner Südinsel für ca. 8 Gewürzplantagen und Bücherdingern da. ;D


----------



## Kreon (9. Januar 2010)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Ansonsten frage ich mich, wie man das Schnellmenü unten einblendet. Unter Optionen kommt bei mir  dann nichts.



Versuchs mal mit F11

Aufbautipps für Plantagen, ab Minute 1:30 und 4:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3cp8fhgN1A


----------



## Dorni (9. Januar 2010)

alles so systematisch bei euch, da kann ich keine Bilder von mir zeigen, pures Chaos


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Also diese Riesensysteme sind ja an sich nett (50k Einwohner sind evil...), aber ich find halt die wirken unecht  Ich bau immer mit ein bisschen Chaos, das wirkt einfach homogene 
Hab mal ein Bild angehängt, leider passt nicht alles auf fullHD, wenn ich nächste Woche nen neuen Rechner bau siehts auch noch grafisch ein wenig hübscher aus 

so far


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

Ist doch nett. Und bei mir auf den Inseln muss immer alles so symmetrisch sein wie es nur geht.


----------



## xEbo (9. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Also diese Riesensysteme sind ja an sich nett (50k Einwohner sind evil...), aber ich find halt die wirken unecht  Ich bau immer mit ein bisschen Chaos, das wirkt einfach homogene
> Hab mal ein Bild angehängt, leider passt nicht alles auf fullHD, wenn ich nächste Woche nen neuen Rechner bau siehts auch noch grafisch ein wenig hübscher aus
> 
> so far



warum hast du den fetten dom direkt neben nem kleinen dom? Oder seh ich grad falsch? Den kannst abreißen und mehr Häuser reinklatschen


----------



## Niamne (9. Januar 2010)

So meine Süßen. Anno 1404 - Warenrechner

Hier könnt ihr eure Produktionen kontrollieren, ob es alles passt, weiß ich nicht, ich teste das nachher mal.


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> So meine Süßen. Anno 1404 - Warenrechner
> 
> Hier könnt ihr eure Produktionen kontrollieren, ob es alles passt, weiß ich nicht, ich teste das nachher mal.



Der Rechner ist an sich cool - aber wo bleibt der Reiz eines Aufbauspiels, wenn man alles nach Plan macht?^^

@xebo: Die Kirche ist nötig, weil der Dom nur in einem bestimmten Radius alle Befürfnisse befriedigt... wenn er nicht nötig wäre hätte ich ihn denke ich schon abgerissen (=

so far


----------



## Niamne (10. Januar 2010)

Ja aber wer irgendwelche Erfolge freischalten möchte, der kann den Rechner ja nutzen, damit er nicht zu wenig oder zu viel baut. Eine Hilfe aber kein Muss


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Ich häng jetzt in der fünften Mission fest. Ich soll Indigo produzieren - kann ich aber nicht, weil ich dazu nicht den diplomatischen Rang hab. Weiß jemand wie man daran kommt? Hab nich wirklich Lust die Mission nochmal zu machen 

so far


----------



## Kreon (10. Januar 2010)

Du musst  bei Herrn Nordberg gegen Ruhm Diplomatiepunkte kaufen und diese dann beim Sultan abgeben.


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Naja es gibt in der Mission aber keinen Northburg. Weil der wurd halt festgenommen  Wie ich an die Urkunden komme weiß ich, nur gibts halt keinen der mir sie verkauft 

so far


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub bei der Mission musst du "nur" die Orientsiedlung erfolgreich wachsen lassen, damit du bei dem Vertreter des Kalifen "aufsteigst".


ps: wo finde ich eigentlich diesen Ort Shala? ^^  Der sagt nämlich dauernd so was wie "Wir sehen uns wieder, in Shala..." o_O


----------



## MESeidel (10. Januar 2010)

Im Diplomatie Screen kannst du auch Geld gegen Rum tauschen.
Bzw alles möcgliche beim südlcieh Kontor verkaufen.
Dann sollte der Balken unter dem Portrait steigen und irgendwann auch zum nächsten Level führen.
Allerdings dürfte das länger dauern, als die Mission (kein Zeitlimit?).


----------



## xEbo (11. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: wo finde ich eigentlich diesen Ort Shala? ^^  Der sagt nämlich dauernd so was wie "Wir sehen uns wieder, in Shala..." o_O



Ist das nicht eine Abschiedsfloskel in Islamischen ländern, die so viel bedeutet wie "Gott ist Groß" oder war das keine ernstgemeinte Frage?


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2010)

Das ist mein Frage die ich an Ubi sopport gestellt habe!

Hallo lieber Support,

Wollte mein ANNO 1404 Online-Profil runterladen und das spiel Stürzt immer ab!

Profilname: CrashStyle

Und die Antwort! 



Sehr geehrter Herr Dürr,

keine Supportunterstützung für Windows 7 ! Bitte beachten Sie die angegebenen Systemanforderungen des Produkts.
==============================================================================================

BITTE HABEN SIE VERSTÄNDNIS DAFÜR, DASS WIR IHNEN KEINE 100% FUNKTIONSGARANTIE GEBEN KÖNNEN.
DAS SPIEL UNTERSTÜTZT OFFIZIELL DAS BETRIEBSSYSTEM WINDOWS 7 NICHT.



Antworttitel: Windows 7 - Kompatibilität
Antwort-Link: Windows 7 - Kompatibilität



Dieses Betriebssystem wird also von uns auch nicht unterstützt und Sie spielen auf eigenes Risiko!

Sollten Probleme unter Windows 7 auftreten, können wir Ihnen leider nicht helfen.


Alle erforderlichen Systemanforderungen entnehmen Sie bitte den Systemvoraussetzungen auf der Originalverpackung des Spiels.
Achten Sie insbesondere darauf, dass Sie Soft- und Hardware einsetzen, die mit dem Produkt kompatibel ist.

Besonders wichtig ist dabei die Komponente Betriebssystem / Grafikkarte / Prozessor

Im Sinne einer für alle Kunden effektiven und schnellen Serviceabwicklung werden Sie sicherlich Verständnis dafür haben, dass wir Anfragen im Zusammenhang mit nicht erfüllten Systemanforderungen bzw. offensichtlichen Inkompatibilitäten nicht beantworten können.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und Ihre Kooperation.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Ubisoft Support



P.s.

Es gibt also momentan keine offizielle Lösung, Sie werden auf einen zukünftigen Patch warten müssen der die Windows 7 Kompatibilität bringt.
Veröffentlichungstermin steht noch nicht fest, derzeit liegen uns keine weiteren Informationen vor.

P.s. Eine inoffizielle Community-Lösung findet man unter: Anno 1404 online unter windows7 lsg gefunden - Thema entwickelt von eve community
Ich würde persönlich davon abraten, aber Sie müssen es ja selbst wissen....Welche unerwarteten "Nebenwirkungen" auftreten können ist noch nicht bekannt....

Empfehlung => Systemvoraussetzungen beachten und Windows XP oder Vista benutzen.
Installieren mehrerer Betriebssysteme / Gilt für alle Editionen von Windows 7 => Installieren mehrerer Betriebssysteme (Multiboot)

Win7 ist schlud aha! Und ich soll warten bis ein Patch kommt oder Vista nur fpr ANNO installieren.


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Das ist aber ein alter Hut! Ich habs mit der dll gemacht und es funktioniert. Langsam, aber es funktioniert.
Ich hoffe das Addon kriegt W7-Support, sonst kauf ich das auf keinen Fall, sei es noch so gut.

so far


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein alter Hut! Ich habs mit der dll gemacht und es funktioniert. Langsam, aber es funktioniert.
> Ich hoffe das Addon kriegt W7-Support, sonst kauf ich das auf keinen Fall, sei es noch so gut.
> 
> so far



Und da kann nix passieren mit dieser XP oder Vista dll?


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Du musst sie in den Ordner des Spiels kopieren und *nicht *in den Windows-Ordner. Angenommen es geht schief, dann funzt halt das Spiel nicht mehr.

so far


----------



## Niamne (11. Januar 2010)

Jup, einfach in den Ordner wo Anno 1404 drin ist. Dann geht es eigentlich wunderbar, hab's bei mir auch ausprobiert. Läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

xEbo schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine Abschiedsfloskel in Islamischen ländern, die so viel bedeutet wie "Gott ist Groß" oder war das keine ernstgemeinte Frage?


 Das war natürlich nur ein Gag


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Gna, jetzt weiß ich wo man den "Rang" herbekommt, man kriegt ihn in der Mission von sonnem anderen Typen. Das hab ich allerdings übersehen und da mein Schiff voll war gings nicht. Hab die Mission jetzt nochmal gemacht, jetzt gehts (=

Hattet ihr auch so massive Geldprobleme in der Kampagne? In den Endlosspielen hab ich immer mehr als genug, in der Kampagne muss ich echt gut planen 

so far


----------



## Kreon (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Hattet ihr auch so massive Geldprobleme in der Kampagne? In den Endlosspielen hab ich immer mehr als genug, in der Kampagne muss ich echt gut planen
> 
> so far



Ne eigentlich nicht. Sobald man etwas Überproduktion an Eisen, Werkzeuge, Seile oder sonstigem hat, wird man das doch recht gut bei den Kollegen los.


----------



## Niza (11. Januar 2010)

hat von Euch jemand schonmal eine Weltstadt erreicht mit mind. 7500Adeligen ?

Bin auf den Weg dahin und habe immoment ca. 7000Adelige auf Leichter Stufe auf einer insel.


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab 3500 Adelige, das is schon ne Menge, wenn ich mehr will muss ich nochmal massiv auslagern, das wird ein wenig dauern 

so far


----------



## michael7738 (11. Januar 2010)

> Hattet ihr auch so massive Geldprobleme in der Kampagne? In den Endlosspielen hab ich immer mehr als genug, in der Kampagne muss ich echt gut planen



Spiele grad das "Diplomat"-Szenario und mir geht es genauso... Was mich am meisten ärgert ist das es bei mir an allen Ecken und Enden mangelt und die anderen bauen fleißig aus und nehmen jede Insel ein.
In den Endlosspielen habe ich auch kein Problem, da wächst das Gold förmlich auf den Bäumen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Spiele grad das "Diplomat"-Szenario und mir geht es genauso... Was mich am meisten ärgert ist das es bei mir an allen Ecken und Enden mangelt und die anderen bauen fleißig aus und nehmen jede Insel ein.
> In den Endlosspielen habe ich auch kein Problem, da wächst das Gold förmlich auf den Bäumen.


Das Hauptproblem ist da das Startkapital. Da bist du idR blank, sobald du die ersten Bürger-Gebäude bauen willst.

Du solltest grad bei den Szenarien möglichst bei deiner Bevölkerung nicht zu schnell wachsen - lieber GERADE so genug Herstellen, um ne Stufe aufzusteigen, und nicht-produzierende Gebäude wie Schänke oder Kirche erst bauen, wenn du bereit zum Aufstieg bist.

Und am besten möglichst früh je 2 Mosthöfe und Fischer am Anfang, aber nur so viele Bürger, dass man ganz knapp schon Erzmine+Werkzeuugmacher bauen kann. Dann hat man Fisch+Most-Überschüsse, die kann man gut verkaufen. Wenn Du dann langsam wächst und immer dann, wenn du keine Aufstiegrechte mehr frei hast, die Steuern anhebst, müßte das gut hinkommen, dass du auch mal freie Inseln besetzen kannst, auch wenn du die in dem Moment noch nicht brauchst.


----------



## michael7738 (13. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Kapital bin ich jetzt aus dem schlimmsten raus.

Hab nun aber was anderes, weiß nur nicht ob das hier schonmal aufgetaucht ist:
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/64/3476864/1400_3064383530613061.jpg
Dieses riesige Ding was da grad übers Dorfzentrum läuft, was aussieht wie ein Hölzernes Strichmännchen, ist das hier schonmal jemandem begegnet und weiß was es ist? Wenn ich die Wohnhäuser anklicke ist alles normal, also es beeinflusst die Einwohner nicht.

Edit: Es ist grad einfach im nichts verschwunden. Ohne Schaden anzurichten o.ä. .


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

NIx für ungut, aber das Bild ist doch etwas arg klein, oder?

so far


----------



## michael7738 (13. Januar 2010)

Hab den Link editiert, hatte versehentlich den Vorschaulink im Post gelassen weil ich das kleine Bild eigentlich im Post haben wollte und beim anklicken öffnet sich das große, aber egal.

Anscheinend handelt es sich wirklich nur um einen Texturfehler.
Grad eben tauchte dieses Ding wieder auf. Darunter zu erkennen war ein Wassereimer mit Angel, auf dem Weg zu einer Fischerhütte. Als ich mal kurz woanders auf der Map war und wieder zurück scrollte war das Ding weg und stattdessen stand nur ein Mann in der Fischerhütte (links) und angelte:
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/64/3476864/1024_6431306330623432.jpg

Da der Typ auch ungefähr so aussieht wie das Ding, das durch den Ort lief denke ich mal das es sich hierbei um einen Bug handelt und die Figur viel zu groß dargestellt wird, was bei mangelnder Detailtiefe dieser kleinen Figuren zu ebensolchen Gebilden führt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2010)

Bin ich jetzt blind, oder wo angelt auf dem BIld einer ^^   Vlt. kreis das mal ein, was du meinst.


----------



## michael7738 (14. Januar 2010)

Linke Fischerhütte, rechts über dem Boot, wo auch die Treppe hochgeht, da steht einer.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2010)

Ach so, und der war auf dem Weg zur Hüte dann 3x so groß oder so ähnlich? naja, is halt ein kleiner Fehler - da würd ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Niamne (14. Januar 2010)

So! Wer ernsthaftes Interesse hegt:

ANNO Fanevent am 6.2. in Hamburg - Jetzt bewerben! - Thema entwickelt von eve community

Das Fan Event zum Addon. Ubisoft spendiert die Übernachtung, Anfahrt und Abreise muss man zahlen und natürlich muss man einer der glücklichen 28 sein. Ich habe mich auch mal beworben und hoffe, dass ich gewählt werde, damit ich hin darf ;D


----------



## michael7738 (14. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach so, und der war auf dem Weg zur Hüte dann 3x so groß oder so ähnlich? naja, is halt ein kleiner Fehler - da würd ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken machen



So hoch wie 2 Häuser trifft es eher, und es fällt eben doch direkt auf. Vor allem, weil es gestern nach meinen Posts hier noch etliche male auftauchte. Naja ich starte grad wieder und schau mal ob das evtl nur ein temporäres Problem war weil irgendwo ein Bit verloren ging.


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Hab mal wieder ein wenig gebaut. Mit vollen Details machts auch gleich nochmal mehr Spaß muss ich sagen (=




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich mal am Orient versucht. Sieht leider etwas "modular" aus. Hm, naja, ich arbeite noch daran (=

so far


----------



## Niamne (18. Januar 2010)

Joa, das schaut doch schick aus. Mir gefällts ganz g ut. Den Orient müsste man jetzt nur noch ein wenig verzieren irgendwie, also die Löcher da


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, irgendwie hätt ich ja Bock mal so ne Sultansmoschee zu bauen, aber irgendwas sagt mir, das das höllisch viel Aufwand bedeutet  Ich werd erstmal dies Hafendingens fertigbauen 

so far


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. Januar 2010)

man man man, das sind ja echt schöne Bilder(!!) hier im Thread, wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich's auch mal wieder zocken


----------



## michael7738 (20. Januar 2010)

Mmmh da möchte man doch glatt durch das Display hüpfen... Die Grafik ist echt genial..


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Januar 2010)

Was schönes mit der Post gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (22. Januar 2010)

Was steht denn da so an genialen Strategien drin?

so far


----------



## Niamne (22. Januar 2010)

Das Buch habe ich schon vor dir gehabt 


Da stehen halt Erklärungen zu den Missionen drin, Tipps und Tricks wie man am besten baut, was man wofür braucht etc. Man kann das gar nicht alles beschreiben.

Aufgelistet ist halt die Kampagne, Endlosspiel, Geheimnisse der Inselwelt und so weiter. Also, wenn man hartgesottener Anno Spieler ist, dann ist das Buch nicht mehr sooo informativ. Tabellen und Listen sind auch mit drin, für die Produktionsketten, eine Vorstellung der Schwierigkeitsgrade, der Gegner und und und. Nichts, was man wohl nicht irgendwie auch online herauskriegen kann aber mir g efällt das Buch. Dick, schwer, gut gebunden und hübsch insziniert. Wer gerne Anno liest, der sollte sich das kaufen.


----------



## michael7738 (26. Januar 2010)

"Dieses Schiff dient dem Willen des Herrn!" Haha, ja ne is klar. 

Das Buch hab ich auch, find grad die Tabellen und Auftragslisten ganz interessant. Ausserdem find ichs schöner durchs Buch zu blättern als ewig durch Webseiten zu scrollen.


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, also die d'Artois hat auch nicht alle Latten am Zaun. Auch geil in der Kampagne "Ich hatte einen Traum... bla bla Gottes Wille bla bla Orient niedermachen" geil 
Ich bau grad zum xten mal wieder nen Kaiserdom, langsam gehen mir die Inseln aus, ich versteh echt nich wie man irgendwie 40k Einwohner oder so versorgen will xD

so far


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> "Dieses Schiff dient dem Willen des Herrn!" Haha, ja ne is klar.


 
Wenn die mal Hausfrau wird heißt es wohl eher "_Diese Schabracke dient in den Villen eines Herrn!_"  


@midnight: 40k Einwohner? Will man das denn wirklich? ^^ Ich krieg bei 5000 ja schon die Krise wegen des ganzen Kupferkrams... Brot, Pelze usw. kein Problem, aber es hakt immer, wenn Kupfer dazukommt inkl. Versorgung mit Kohle usw...


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt so bei 12k. Das geht noch, mir gehen gerade die Bücher aus, weil ich nicht genug Flussbauplätze für die Papiermühlen hab...
Guck mal bei Youtube, da haben einige ihre Insel komplett zugeballert mit Häusern, da kommt man auf ein paar Einwohner 

so far


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich trenne, wenn sinnvoll, in Stadtinseln und Wirtschaftsinseln auf und lass die Güter auf Routen transportieren.

Auf einer Stadinsel verzichte ich auf Weizenanbau und andere flächenintensive Produktionen - nur "Endfertigungen" können in die Stadt eingebaut werden (wenig Fläche - Waffenschmiede etc.)

Auf Wirtschaftsinseln kommt dafür keine Ansiedelung - die Versorgung derselben entfällt. Und man hat genug Platz für viele Hanf und Weizenfelder. Weizen lässt man vor Ort vermahlen und exportiert dann auf die Stadtinsel mit den Backstuben. Hanf kann man vor Ort zu Seilen und Leinenkutten verarbeiten. Geschickt organisiert, kommt man mit 1 - 3 Schiffen pro Transportroute aus.
Überschüsse auf Wirtschaftsinseln kann man auch gut verkaufen.


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Ich produziere wenn möglich immer alles "bis zum Ende", sodass ich nur die "Endware" (meinetwegen Brot) verschiffen muss. Grundsätzlich trenne ich auch zwischen Stadt und Produktion, aber die erstenw Waren baue ich auch auf der ersten Insel, bis diese dann voll ist, dann lagere ich aus. Das ist in sofern praktisch, als das man dann im nachhinein noch mehr Planen kann, find ich zumindest.

so far


----------



## michael7738 (27. Januar 2010)

> Grundsätzlich trenne ich auch zwischen Stadt und Produktion, aber die erstenw Waren baue ich auch auf der ersten Insel, bis diese dann voll ist, dann lagere ich aus.


Mach ich auch so. Anfangs wäre es eh blödsinn z.B. die Mostproduktion auf eine andere Insel zu legen und somit das Flaggschiff mit dem Transport der Waren zu besetzen. Das hat in dem Moment wichtigere Aufgaben - eine Werft für weitere Schiffe kann man dann immernoch früh genug bauen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2010)

Ich mach auch meistens alles erst vor ort fertig, aber zB Pelze und Salz produziere ich oft auf der Hauptinsel, um den Fluss auch zu nutzen - sofern es überhaupt einen gibt. Optimalerweise gibt es dann auch dort 1-2 Kohleminen. Minen nehmen ja keinen Bauplatz weg, der Kürschner im Grunde auch nicht, is ja am Fluss. Es sind dann halt bei ner großen Insel 3-4 Markthäuser und 2-3 Salinen, die echten Bauplatz "wegnehmen", also ca. 6-8 Wohnhäuser, die ich "opfere". 

Bei der Gelegenheit mach ich es auch oft so, dass ich dabei fast immer entstehenden Salzüberschüsse dafür verwende, dass ich auf einer anderen Insel Rinder weiden lasse, sie dann zur hauptinsel bringe und dort dann schlachte - weil da eben Salz vorhanden ist. Dazu hab ich dann meist an einem Markthaus nahe einer Mine oder am Hafen die Schlachterei(en)


Schwierig wird es dann spätestens bei den Kerzenleuchtern: Kerzen(wachs) extra zu einer Orientinsel bringen, um dort Kerzenleuchter zu bauen, weil dort ja auch die Kupfer- und Quarzminen sind fpür Glas+Brillenmacher? Oder Messing und Quarz zur Honiginsel bringen und dort Glas, Brillen und Kerzenhalter machen? Oder sogar das Kupfer erst dort zu Messing verarbeiten? oder Sogar ALLES auf die Hauptinsel?


----------



## michael7738 (27. Januar 2010)

Hin- und hertransportieren muss man die Waren, die nur auf verschiedenen Inseln verfügbar sind, so oder so. Ich lasse das Transportschiff in dem Fall einfach Runden drehen, im einfachsten Fall von Insel A (Hauptinsel) nach Insel B (Produktion1), nach Insel C (Produktion2 und Endfertigung) und wieder zurück zu A.

Marie d'Artois hat mich heute wieder amüsiert.  Sie meldet interesse an einer Insel an die ich besitze. Ich habe dort schon lange vorher Markthäuser errichtet um die gesamte Insel rasch in meinen Besitz zu bringen, für eben diesen Fall. Was macht die gute Marie? Sie versucht trotzdem an einer freien Stelle zu bauen. Siehe Anhang. Der helle Bereich gehört mir, das große Kontor gehört ihr. Nun frage ich euch was die da noch hinbauen will?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Das hat Güforkaas bei mir auch schon mal gemacht


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Also zumindest bei 1404 hab ichs bisher noch nicht geschafft eine Insel mit Häusern vollzuballern, die sind teilweise schon pervers groß...

so far


----------



## michael7738 (28. Januar 2010)

> Also zumindest bei 1404 hab ichs bisher noch nicht geschafft eine Insel mit Häusern vollzuballern



Kommt Zeit, kommt Fülle.  Hab das zuletzt geschafft als ich mich dem Erfolg "So glaube jeder seinen Ring den echten" (2000 Adlige und Gesandte auf einer Insel) gewidmet hab. Nächstes Ziel ist die Weltstadt, aber da muss ich den Orientalischen Teil wieder etwas reduzieren, da müssen noch einige Adlige hin.


----------



## Niza (6. Februar 2010)

Hi ,
habe es endlich geschafft *7520 Adelige* immerhin mit 830 Häusern insgesamt.
Also Weltstadt erreicht , endlich!

*Weltstadt* ! siehe Anhangbilder

Was die an Waren benötigen, dass ist der hammer.

Wie findet ihr dieses Städtchen ?

grüße :
niza


----------



## Kreon (6. Februar 2010)

Ich find's nen Tick zu symmetrisch, aber ansonsten: keine schlechte Leistung.
Stehe momentan bei 3500 Adligen, finde aber leider keine Zeit mal ein paar Stunden am Stück zu spielen. Dann muss die Weltstadt halt warten.

Hast du 2 Kaiserdome gebaut?


----------



## Filico (6. Februar 2010)

@Niza: Der Most-Verbrauch muss ja echt der Über-Wahnsinn bei dir sein!

Ich werd mir demnächst auch mal wieder eine kleine Inseltwelt aufbauen. Hab sogar noch mein erstes Savegame gefunden mit immerhin 4200 Adligen..

Für 7500 muss ich ja knapp noch mal so viele Häuser bauen und noch etliche Produktionen auslagern. Vielleicht fange ich nochmal von vorne an, mit ein paar Gegnern.


----------



## Niza (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nur *einen Kaiserdom* gebaut !

Die insel ist eine der größten und leider habe ich kein platz mehr für viel mehr Häuser.
*
Die Komplette Rohstoffproduktion musste auf andere Inseln verlegt werden.*
(außer ein Paar einzelnen Gebäuden )


----------



## Kreon (6. Februar 2010)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich habe nur *einen Kaiserdom* gebaut !



Im Umfeld des Doms stehen so gut wie keine Häuser der Adligen, deshalb die Frage, ob es noch einen 2. gibt.


----------



## Niza (6. Februar 2010)

*Nein es gibt keinen zweiten kaiserdom den ich gebaut habe .*
*Die meisten Adeligen sind außerhalb des Doms(Siehe Bild)
* 

Außerdem verwende ich eine Bufferinsel(Siehe Bild)Schafsbruck.
mit 999Tonnen.


Allerdings habe ich keine lust mehr dieses Spiel weiterzuspielen weil es *öfters abstürze beim Speichern und Abstürze des Spiels gibt*, und sich ab und zu die Strategiekarte an einer Kontor aufhängt, (bleibt hell umkreist.)

*Ist aber erst ab einer bestimmten Stadtgröße oder länge des Spiels aufgetreten!*
Ab ca. um die 3000 Adelige (wieviel weiß ich nicht genau) sind die ersten fehler aufgetreten. 

je größer die Stadt oder je länger man spielt an einem Spiel destso mehr Fehler treten auf und abstürze.!

Abgesehen davon fehlt das baumenü mit der rechten maustaste .
Nur noch 5 Smbole sind da!

*Dann darf ich noch mal 10 - 15 Minuten neu Spielenund den Autosave vom Automatischen Savegame laden.(hatte sogar mal ca 25 Minuten neu spielen weil das Spiel beim Speichern abgestürzt ist). Es gibt noch diverse kleinerer Fehler.
*Das macht dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr.

*
HOFFENTLICH KOMMT BALD EIN NEUER PATCH!






Ich versuche jetzt mal mein Glück mit einem neuen Spiel mit 2000 Adeligen und 2000 Gesandten auf einer Insel um  den Titel "Der Weise" zu erhalten.




Grüße :
Niza
*


----------



## midnight (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab keinerlei Abstürze, auch nicht mit 3600 Adeligen. Multiple Satzzeichen sind übrigens nicht toll (=

so far


----------



## Niza (6. Februar 2010)

ok sind wirklich nicht so schön.
ich änder das jetzt

Es kann seltend zu abstürzen kommen. Bei mir jedenfalls!
Bin ich der einzige der Abstürze hatte?

Auf jedenfall spiel ich jetzt an einem neuen Spiel schon über 2 Stunden und habe bis jetzt keine Abstürze gehabt . 

Gestern habe ich über 8 Stunden am Stück gespielt und in den letzten Stunden kam es zu abstürzen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte nur ganz selten mal nen Absturz. Was genau passiert denn? Treiber alle aktuell?


----------



## Niza (6. Februar 2010)

ist ja auch selten ein Absturz(aber manchmal nervig wegen fehlender Speicherung).
ja, treiber sind aktuell !
Nvidia 196.21 (8800GT)
Spieleversion patch 1.1 ist installiert
DirectX ist aktuell
Temps sind alle im grünen bereich.
Prozessor : Phenom II X4 925 

Nicht der Computer hängt sich auf sondern das Spiel beendet einfach und dann ist nur noch der Desktop zu sehen . 

Manchmal im Spiel , manchmal beim Speichern und dann manchmal beim laden (aber kommt alles selten vor).

vielleicht im Durchschnitt auf um die 4 Stunden Spielzeit 1 Absturz(Beenden vom Spiel)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2010)

Board+Soundtreiber sind auch aktuell?


----------



## Niza (7. Februar 2010)

Ja sind auch !
Der neuste Creative Treiber ist installiert (Creative X-Fi Extreme musik)
und der neuste Boardtreiber auch für einen Nforce 560 von Nvidia!

Aktueller CPU treiber ist auch installiert (von AMD).

Gestern ist ja ein neues DirectX Februar 2010 rausgekommen und werde es mal installieren .


----------



## michael7738 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Folgendes:

Ich habe das Spiel aufm PC zu Hause und auf meinem Laptop installiert.
Auf beiden Rechnern habe ich Savegames.
Nun habe ich mein Profil vom PC (wegen Erfolgen etc.) aufs Laptop übertragen.
Jetzt sagt mir Anno aufm Laptop aber bei den Savegames "Unbekanntes Profil" und das neue Erfolge nicht gespeichert werden, weil es ja angeblich ein fremd erstelltes Savegame ist.

Habe ich eine Möglichkeit die vorhandenen Savegames wieder auf mein aktuelles Profil zu überschreiben? Mit laden und neu speichern ändert sich an der Situation nichts.

Einzige Alternative die mir einfällt wäre die Speicherstände aufm Laptop wieder zu löschen und neu anzulegen.


----------



## midnight (7. Februar 2010)

Ne, du musst das komplette Profil (in den Anwendungsdateien) mitsichern, dann funktioniert das auch.

so far


----------



## michael7738 (7. Februar 2010)

Hab ich, zwei Ordner - einmal Config und einmal Profiles. Die Savegames hab ich jeweils da belassen wo sie waren.
Ich nehme an in den Savegames wird auch sowas wie eine User-ID gespeichert, die zum Profil passen muss. Und wenn ich dann einen anderen Account reinkopiere hat der eine andere ID und die passt nichtmehr zum Savegame.


----------



## Speedguru (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, Anoo 1404 ruckelt bei mir. Heißt wenn man über die Karte eght gibt es immer so Hänger...
Ist das normal? System steht unten.

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## michael7738 (20. Februar 2010)

> Heißt wenn man über die Karte eght gibt es immer so Hänger...
> Ist das normal?


Welche Karte? Zeigen auf die Minikarte oder scrollen durch die Map? Was genau für Hänger? So kleine Ruckler hab ich beim scrollen auch, stört aber nicht weiter. Wenns bei dir schlimmer ist, ist es natürlich nicht normal.

Hab heut mal den ganzen Tag gespielt und muss sagen das ich eben so richtig lachen musste als bei der Ansage zur zehnten Stunde der Kommentar "Was macht eigentlich ihre Familie?" kam.  Der Sprecher hat das vor allem noch so genial trocken gesagt, kam echt gut rüber.


Edit: Speedguru, was mir grad einfällt: Ich hab fast das gleiche System wie du, und wenn man die Energiesparoptionen aktiviert hat bleibt die CPU teilweise während des spielens auf 4-fachem Multiplikator (Standard 800MHz), da ruckelts dann auch bei mir kräftig. Abhilfe schafft hier die CPU mehr zu belasten oder die Energiesparoptionen anzupassen.


----------



## Speedguru (20. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich meine wenn ich jetzt eine Insel habe und von dem einem Ende zum anderen "fahre" dannn hängt das so komisch. Ich habe den Energiesparmodi ausgemacht, da er auch bei Dirt2 angesprochen hat und dadurch es auch immer so ruckler gegeben hat.... ich habe auch alles mal auf niedrig gestellt am Anfang gab es auch so ruckler doch nach kurzer Zeit gings... extrem  schlimm sind die nicht.
Ich werde heute mal Fraps anwerfen und gugen wie viele FPS ich habe.

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## michael7738 (23. Februar 2010)

Haste V-Sync an? Hab grad beim ausprobieren gemerkt das ich ohne V-Sync zwar auf über 100 FPS komme, aber dafür zwischendurch dauernd so ruckler hab.
Wenn V-Sync aktivert ist und schön auf 60 FPS limitiert wird hab ich astreine Animationen, ohne Ruckeln oder ähnliches.


----------



## Speedguru (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe knapp 40FPS nur... warum?


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Februar 2010)

Bis zum 27.02 dürte ich das Addon haben freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Also ich habe knapp 40FPS nur... warum?


 
Anno 1404 "ruckelt" vor allem wenn Du schnell über die Welt fährst an sich immer auch mit recht guten Systemen. Das is halt nicht wie ein egoshooter auf schnelles flüssiges cam-Persepektive-Wechseln optimiert, und 40FPS ist für so ein Spiel doch an sich überhaupt nicht "ruckelig" ^^


----------



## Wendigo (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ruckelt das Spiel nicht, aber hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Map Editor gemacht oder zufällig en paar große und gute Maps gemacht?


----------



## Speedguru (24. Februar 2010)

Komisch, bei nem Freund ruckelts net so komisch... und der hat nur einen dual core und ne 9600er, aber er spielt auf 1280x1024 und ich auf 1920x1080..
Naja seis drumm, danke für eure Hilfe!! 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Februar 2010)

Heute hab ich mein ANNO 1404 Venedig Addon bekommen jaaa^^ Gleich mal testen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-209.html#post1577451

Hier ein Paar bilder aus dem Addon!


----------



## Niza (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch einen Radschlag :
*Schaltet** den Energiesparmodus ab beim 4 kerner*.
z.B. per Einstellung aktiv wie Tragbar laptop ändern auf Desktop.

So dass er den CPU Takt automatisch senkt .

beim 4 kerner ist das so dass er ihn auf 4 x 1 Ghz heruntertaktet bei keiner last bei teillast taktet er ihn auf 4x 1,8Ghz variiert (originaltakt 4x2,8Ghz)

bei Anno 1404 wird der CPU aber nur mit max. Details 1920x1080 und Anti Aliasing 2x auf 60 - 70% ausgelastet und er taktet ihn herunter.

bei Anno 1404 mit Tragbar / laptop (energiesparfunktion) 19Fps.

*ohne Tragbar /laptop 27Fps*.

gleicher Spielstand

*8Fps mehr nur eine Einstellung verändert .*

Das war wenigstes bei mir so!
ich lasse ihn jetzt aus.

Grüße :
Niza


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

Schau mal 9 Posts weiter oben, da hab ich das auch schon erklärt.  Ich lasse nebenbei einfach für Folding@Home falten - das hält die CPU Last hoch genug und tut auch was gutes für die Wissenschaft.


----------



## Niza (25. Februar 2010)

Sorry, muss ich wohl übersehen haben .
habe es gerade gefunden.

Sehr interresantes projekt :
folding@home 
Folding@home - Main

habe davon vorher noch nie etwas gehört, bis jetzt.
gute Idee.


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja gerne hier mal schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/28 

BTT: Hat eigentlich schon jemand hier das goldene Flaggschiff? Bzw wer versucht zielstrebig Aufträge zu Erfüllen um es zu bekommen?


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr meine Bilder gesehen? Wie findet ihr das Addon?


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Habt ihr meine Bilder gesehen? Wie findet ihr das Addon?



Gesehen schon, ja. Aber bis auf die zwei-drei Screenshots wo der Gavin Langton verflucht wird sieht man ja nicht viel. Kannste nichtmal ein paar ingame Screenshots von der Venezianischen Insel machen?

Wobei, ich werds mir morgen wahrscheinlich eh kaufen.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Februar 2010)

das wirkt aber irgendwie arg modellbaumäßig. also die kamera is "zu groß" wenn man das so sagen möchte. dieses mittendrin gefühl fehlt da irgendwie *g* eher halt wirklich, wie wenn man mit ner normal dimensionierten kamera ne miniwelt abfilmt.

aber ansonsten schick


----------



## midnight (26. Februar 2010)

mal sehen wies wird, den Maßstab wird mal wohl kaum ändern...

Bin vor allem auf den MP gespannt.

so far


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Februar 2010)

@*DaxTrose

*Sehr schöne Bilder! Wie hast die gemacht einfach ein Schnell Spiel gestartet!?


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Endlosspiel gestartet und habe mit meinem Schiff Inseln erkundet!


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Februar 2010)

aha okay^^ 

Jetzt am We werde ich es mal ausgiebig spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2010)

Wie empfehlenswert ist das Addon denn für singleplayer? Es wird immer vom MP geredet, aber wenn mir der egal ist: lohnt das Addon überhaupt? Gibt es auch neue Gebäude+Ressourcen?


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das AddOn jetzt etwa 10h im Solo gespielt und finde die neuen Aufgaben mit Saboteuren (somit auch neue Gebäude) schön gemacht und es macht echt Laune! Neue Schiffe und Gebäude zum Verschönern gibt es auch. Ob man deswegen knapp 30,- ausgeben möchte....?
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf meine erste MP Party!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael7738 (26. Februar 2010)

DaxTrose: Im dritten Bild hast du ein Schloss, gibts das auch als neue Gebäude zum selberbauen (wie bei 1701) oder woher kommt das?


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Februar 2010)

Man kann wieder Schösser bauen. Das Schloss im Bild ist allerdings schon fertig von den Entwicklern konstruiert - in der ersten Kampagne -Vendetta-!


----------



## michael7738 (27. Februar 2010)

> in der ersten Kampagne


Hmm, ich hab bisher nur die ersten beiden Teile der Kampagne gespielt. Sonst zock ich nur das Endlosspiel. Deswegen kenne ichs wohl auch nicht. 

Mal eine bescheidene Frage... Warum steht nirgends das man die alten Spielstände nach der Venedig-Installation nichtmehr spielen kann? Oder kann man das doch noch irgendwie? Ich hab grad das Add-On installiert und ärger mich das ich nicht erstmal am alten Savegame weiterspielen kann. Auf der Festplatte sind die Spielstände noch vorhanden.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Februar 2010)

Du musst dann Anno 1404 starten und nicht Anno 1404 - Venedig. Finde ich auch etwas blöd gemacht! 
BTW: Benutze doch den Ändern Button um Doppelpost zu vermeiden!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2010)

Hab es mir heute mitbringen lassen: Saturn 20%-Aktion auf CD, DVD und Games, somit 22 statt 27€    Aber werde es frühestens morgen mal anzocken können.


----------



## michael7738 (27. Februar 2010)

> Du musst dann Anno 1404 starten und nicht Anno 1404 - Venedig.


Hm, bis ich darauf gekommen wäre hätte es wahrscheinlich gedauert.



> BTW: Benutze doch den Ändern Button um Doppelpost zu vermeiden!


Da zwischen den Posts schon ein paar Stunden lagen bevorzuge ich es einen neuen Post zu schreiben, damit der Thread für die Abonnenten und andere User als ungelesen markiert wird.  Für Korrekturen oder Anfügungen innerhalb weniger Minuten nutze ich selbstverständlich die Edit-Funktion.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2010)

Kurze Frage: wie wähle ich denn aus, welche Aktion mein Spion machen soll? Bin bei diesem Szenario, wo man die Stadt des "Aufreißers" unterwandern soll     Aber bei dem infiltrierten Haus ist nur eine Art von Sabotage zur Wahl. Im Handbuch steht dazu nix.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. März 2010)

Das hat mich auch verwirrt und ich glaube, es wird zufällig ausgewählt. Irgendwann kommt dann die richtige Sabotageaktion. 
Habe gerade mal die Karte "Herrschaft der Elemente" gestartet und wollte unbedingt mal den Vulkanausbruch in Aktion sehen. Sieht schon wirklich klasse aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2010)

Ja, dieses Szenario hab ich gestern begonnen - der Vulkan wartet noch...


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

was kostet das grundspiel eigentlich zZ noch? wenn das jetz schon fast nen jahr alt is, will ich keine 40euro+ mehr dafür löhnen müssen :/ aber bei amazon oder google suche scheint das noch der fall zu sein. wäre ziemlich doof.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

Bei amazon kostet es aktuell 40€, das addon 25€.


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

mist, is mir zu teuer. da kann ich au in laden gehn ^^ was heisst zu teuer. also wert wärs mir das spiel, nur hab ich die kohle einfach nich >< un solang ich ned weis, ob bc2 läuft (sprich ne demo muss mal her) will ich das spärliche geld lieber dafür verwenden/reservieren ^^

aber die anno demo macht schon spaß. wie kann man eigentlich gebäude/strassen bla schräg bauen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2010)

also, ganz diagonal geht nicht, das wäre auch schlecht, weil du Gebäude-Fronten nicht diagonal verlegen kannst. Da würdest Du dann viel PLatz verschenken, wenn du ne STraße komplett diagonal baust.

Du kannst maximal so bauen, dass Du halt 2 Felder nach rechts, eines nach unten, zwei nachts rechts, eines nach unten usw. baust


----------



## b0ngo (6. März 2010)

Hey,
hab ein Problem bei der Kampagne!
Und zwar bin ich gerade bei der Mission wo ich die Kinder finden muss und nun muss ich Patrizier in meine Stadt bringen.
Ich hab alle Bedürfnisse von den Bürgern und Bauern befriedigt aber trotzdem kommen keine Patrizier auf meine Insel.
Was muss man noch alles machen damit die endlich kommen?


----------



## DaxTrose (6. März 2010)

Mehr Häuser bauen!


----------



## Torley (8. März 2010)

Mal ne Frage zu Anno Venedig:

Ich bin begeisterter Anno 1404 Spieler und will mir auch bald das Addon kaufen. Nun möchte ich mit meinem Bruder ein Multiplayer Match anfangen. 
Ist es notwendig das er sich Anno 1404 UND das Addon kauft oder darf/kann ich ihm meins Installieren lassen, wobei er dann nur per Original Addon spielen würde?!

Also einmal Anno 1404 und zwei Addons = Anno MP Partie?

Torley


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mehr Häuser bauen!



Zum Glück ist das Spielprinzip von Anno heftig kompliziert. Ich stimme dir aber voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

Torley schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu Anno Venedig:
> 
> Ich bin begeisterter Anno 1404 Spieler und will mir auch bald das Addon kaufen. Nun möchte ich mit meinem Bruder ein Multiplayer Match anfangen.
> Ist es notwendig das er sich Anno 1404 UND das Addon kauft oder darf/kann ich ihm meins Installieren lassen, wobei er dann nur per Original Addon spielen würde?!
> ...


 
Also, ich denke nicht, dass das geht, weil Venedig ja Anno1404 nicht beinhaltet, d.g. das Hauptspiel muss man separat haben. Zudem muss man anno1404 ja aktivieren, und dann würdest Du es ja auf 2 versch. PC aktivieren müssen - weiß nicht, ob das klappt.


----------



## michael7738 (9. März 2010)

> und dann würdest Du es ja auf 2 versch. PC aktivieren müssen - weiß nicht, ob das klappt.


 Das aktivieren funktioniert auf drei PCs, man darf aber nur auf einem spielen.

Wobei Torley ja meinte das die sich das Grundspiel teilen aber jeder mit seinem eigenen Add-On spielt. Wäre wohl mal zu probieren ob das gehen würde.


----------



## midnight (9. März 2010)

Also zumindest das Grunspiel braucht man überhaupt nicht mehr zu aktivieren. Allerdings sollte man sich weiterhin an die Lizenz halten und es immer nur auf einem PC spielen 
Wie das mit dem Addon ist weiß ich nicht. Für den Online-MP braucht man aber auf jeden Fall 1 Key pro Spieler.

so far


----------



## Niza (9. März 2010)

Hi, 
Ich habe jetzt endlich auch Anno 1404 Venedig. nur leider läuft das nicht.Ich habe folgenden Fehler:

Wenn ich dass Spiel installiert habe Anno 1404 Venedig und das Spiel starten möchte kommt sofort der Bluescreen im Anhang und der PC muss neu gestartet werden.
Konnte leider nur ein Foto machen.

Habe schon das gesamte Betriebssystem neu installiert und der Fehler ist geblieben.

Anno 1404 ist installiert in Version 1.2 wärend der Installation von Venedig von 1.1 auf 1.2 installiert
Mein PC
Windows XP Service Pack 3 32Bit professional
Direct X Februar 2010 installiert
Grafikkarte:
Nvidia GeForce 8800GT 512MB (Nvidia GeForce 196,75)(PCI-Express)
Prozessor :
AMD Phenom II X4 925 (4x2,8GHz) 
Arbeitsspeicher :
4 GB DDR2 800 
Motherboard :
Gigabyte GA- M56S-S3 Biosversion F6c
Soundkarte :
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music (PCI)

hier noch mal was im Bluescreen steht :

Technische Information:
*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005 , 0xB82BB0C5 , 0xAD919CA0 , 0x00000000)

*** sbhips.sys - Address B82BB0C5 base at B82B8000 , DateStamp 485a77cb

Bitte um Hilfe
*
BITTE DAS 2. Bild beachten*


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

evlt. isses der Virenscanner schuld, schalt den mal ab


----------



## Niza (9. März 2010)

*vielen vielen Dank* für diesen sehr funktionstüchtigen rat .

habe Firewall und Antivir deaktiviert und auf einmal konnte ich das Produkt regestrieren und Anno 1404 Venedig endlich starten.
OHNE BLUESCREEN .
Aber mit Online Profil muss ich jedesmal vorm Start jetzt Firewall deaktivieren.
Anti Vir kann ich jetzt an lassen ohne Probleme.

Grüße :
Niza


----------



## MESeidel (9. März 2010)

Mal ehrlich Firewall sollte man trotzdem nicht unbedingt deaktivieren.
Wenn man hinter'm Router hockt geht es zwar normalerweise.
Aber im Gedenken an die Modem Zeiten läuft's mir dabei kalt den rücken runter ;o)

Kann man doch bestimmt eine Ausnahme in der FW anlegen.
ISt das die Win FW oder ne 3. Hersteller (welche...)?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

Man kann bestimmt in der Firewall das Spiel freigeben. Aber mit Router für den Internetzugang ist an sich wenn überhaupt dann ein unerwünschter Kontakt einer bereits installierten Software nach außen möglich, und so was wie nen Trojaner oder so hat man sicher nicht installiert, wenn man wiederum nen Virenscanner hat UND normalerweise die Firewall an. Die Gefahr ist also wirklich extrem gering.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2010)

Hab heute mal Anno neuinstalliert, ist das normal das ohne Patch das Land komplett Schwarz ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Also, erstmal solltest Du es so oder so patchen  und zweitens gab es auch mal nen Fehler bei AMD Karten, müßte aber mit aktuellen AMD-Treibern auch behoben sein.


----------



## michael7738 (10. März 2010)

> ist das normal das ohne Patch das Land komplett Schwarz ist



Das war ein bekannter Bug im Catalyst 9.8 . Mit jeder anderen Version bestand das Problem nicht, also einfach updaten reicht schon. (9.8 ist eh schon alt wie der Wald, 10.2 ist aktuell.)

Aber mich amüsiert grad die Frage ob es normal ist das das Land schwarz ist.  Wenn das normal wäre würde ich stark an den Entwicklern zweifeln.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Frage: wie kaufe ich Sitze im Rat der Insel? Ich bin grad bei einem Szenario, wo ich das zum ersten mal machen muss ( "zurück zu alter Größe", wo man einem Mitspieler vor dem Ruin bewahren muss).

Im Handbuch steht, ich müsse Partizier haben und Garibaldi "entdeckt" haben. Beides ist der Fall, aber es erscheint kein Zusatzmenü im Kontor. Bei pcgames.de steht noch was von "Anwesen der Handelsfürsten" - aber was soll das sein? Eine Vogtei habe ich.


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2010)

Kontor anklicken und im 4. Tab (oberster) kann man die Sitze kaufen.
Bei Fremden Inseln braucht man eine Errungenschaft von Venezianern (ganz rechts 2. Reihe wenn ich nicht irre).


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Thx, aber bei mir gibt es da keinen 4. Tab... ich hab das Szenario inzwischen aber eh geschafft, das war wohl nur eine Nebenmission. 

Es fehlte auch bei den Errungenschaften das Feld, mit dem man die Ratssitz-Käufe überhaupt erst freischalten kann: http://www.van-esco.de/Pic/nonono.jpg


Die Anleitung ist echt viel zu knapp, da stand auch kein Wort davon, dass man evlt. erst ne Errungenschaft freischalten muss...


----------



## Speedi (12. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mit der SuFu nichts gefunden zu meiner Frage:

Wenn man sich im World-Editor 2 eine Karte erstellt für Anno 1404, kann ich dann irgendwie festlegen, welche Insel mir gehört? Bzw. kann ich einen Kontor platzieren?
Ich meine, dass das beim Editor von Anno 1701 ging...
Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort! 

Gruß,
Kepi


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2010)

Wie startet man den Editor nochmal bzw. wo ist der, wie heißt der genau? Ich hab den bei Vista drauf, aber find da nix mehr... ^^  Glaub das ist das tolle Vista-Feature, dass manchmal kein Startmenüordner angelegt wird...


----------



## DaxTrose (15. März 2010)

Im Anno1404 Ordner, dann Tools und die WorldEditor2.exe ausführen.


----------



## Speedi (15. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] Glaub das ist das tolle Vista-Feature, dass manchmal kein Startmenüordner angelegt wird...



Also die 2. Version des Editors (zu Venedig) fragt bei der Installation nach der Erstellung eines Startmenüordners!


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2010)

Ich werde beim doppelklick auf die dev-tools-Datei gefragt "wollen Sie... ENTERNEN" - ich hab die also drauf, finde aber nicht mehr die Datei, mit der man den Editor startet... ^^


----------



## Speedi (16. März 2010)

Also bei mir sitzt die WorldEditor2.exe im folgenden Pfad:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Related Designs\ANNO 1404\tools"


----------



## DaxTrose (16. März 2010)

...sag ich doch!


----------



## olol (20. März 2010)

kann man die erstellten maps dann eigentlich auch im multiplayer nutzen?


----------



## DaxTrose (29. März 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit der Karte* "Herrschaft der Elemente"* vom Venedig AddOn. Ich habe alle Inseln besiedelt, außer die in der Mitte. Ich soll immer noch das erste Artefakt "Sphäre der Luft" zu Hildegard bringen. Die Schatzsucher haben schon gesucht, ich habe nur kein Artefakt gefunden, welches ich Hilde geben kann. Irgendwie hänge ich an der Stelle fest. Vielleicht sehe ich aber auch den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?
Habe schon 675 Patrizier und insgesamt über 3270 Bewohner und komme einfach nicht weiter.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2010)

- hast Du ein Kontor auf der Insel?
- hast Du die Schatzsucher auch korrekt losgeschickt? Du musst das Lager anklicken und quasi auf "angreifen", dann per AFAIK Rechtsklick einen Bereich bei der "Ruine" anklicken - der Bereich wird auch hervorgehoben, wenn Du mit der Maus drüber bist


----------



## DaxTrose (29. März 2010)

Ja, habe ich beides gemacht! Auch mehrmals die Schatzsucher in verschiedene Bereiche losgeschickt! Aber irgendwie finden die nix. Wie oft muss ich die denn losschicken? Und wie kann ich die Schatzsucher wieder aufs Schiff zur anderen Insel bringen?

*EDIT:* Ok, hat sich erledigt. Ich habe die Schatzsucher dann auf die Vulkaninsel bewegt und danach zur Wüsteninsel. Dann habe ich alle Artefakte gehabt und es ging weiter! Mein Fehler war, dass ich dachte, das Artefakt "Sphäre der Luft" wäre auf der westlichen Insel. Man sollte halt doch nicht zu lange pausieren, wenn man eine Karte angefangen hat.  Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

Und, habt ihr auch Ostereier gesucht? 



Wieder mal ne nette Detailsidee: Northberg wünscht frohe Ostern, in der Siedlung sind 6 Osternester versteckt. Aber ich fand das viel zu schwierig, ich hatte na Stadt mit 3000 Adeligen, und diese blöden Nester sind nur so groß gewesen wie zB ein Fass, und man hat grad mal 5min Zeit - unmöglich für mich, es da zu schaffen... viel schwieriger als zB 3 Ritter zu finden, die sich ja wenigstens bewegen, so dass man die auch bei starrem Kamerawinkel immer mal sehen kann... 



hat es einer geschafft, vlt bei ner kleineren Siedlung? Was hätte man dafür bekommen?


----------



## michael7738 (5. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr auch Ostereier gesucht?
> [...]
> hat es einer geschafft, vlt bei ner kleineren Siedlung? Was hätte man dafür bekommen?



500 Ruhm gabs dafür. Hatte die Aufgabe auch erst in nem größeren Savegame grad auf der dicksten Insel. Als ich dann später ein neues Spiel angefangen hab und erst ne Handvoll Häuser hatte kam der Auftrag nochmal. Auf der kleinen Insel hab ich die Nester wenigstens gesehen, in dem großen Savegame hab ich kein einziges gefunden.

Für alle die es verpasst haben hab ichs mal als Anhang angefügt. Das Nest befindet sich hier zwischen den vier Häusern am Zaun.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

ich hatte 2 gefunden... aber dann keine Chance mehr. Aber gut, Ruhm hatte ich da eh genug, insofern nicht so schlimm


----------



## MESeidel (6. April 2010)

Ein eigentlich allgemein bekannter Trick bei "Finder x in deiner Hauptstadt":
Quick-Save und dann alle Gebäude abreißen.
Wenn alle Einwohner verschwundenen sind, sieht man die zu suchenden Objekte.
Danach Quick-Load und die gemerkten Positionen wieder aufsuchen...
Nicht ganz fair, aber wer hasst die Such-Missionen nicht?
Abgesehen davon kann das abreißen einer Metropole auch in Arbeit ausarten^^


----------



## michael7738 (7. April 2010)

Ich finde es bei der Personensuche eigentlich recht praktisch einfach mit der Maus über den Auftrag zu fahren damit die roten Ringe auf der Minimap angezeigt werden. Das macht es eigentlich recht einfach, da sich die Personen meistens auch am angegebenen Ort befinden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Also, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Rote Kreis nur über dem kontor der Insel ist, auf der die Person ist - in welcher der 300 Gassen die aber grad rumdackelt, wird nicht angezeigt ^^


----------



## MESeidel (8. April 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Ich finde es bei der Personensuche eigentlich recht praktisch einfach mit der Maus über den Auftrag zu fahren damit die roten Ringe auf der Minimap angezeigt werden. Das macht es eigentlich recht einfach, da sich die Personen meistens auch am angegebenen Ort befinden.



Bei mir funktioniert das nur für die erste Person.
Hat man die gefunden endet der Kreis dennoch an der gleichen Stelle.
Blöd bei "finden sie 4 Bauchtänzerinen" und co.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

Ich hätte da mal ein Problem: wenn ich auf orient-Inseln nen Steinweg baue, wird immer nur EIN Stein angezeigt, auch wenn ich in Wahrheit einen Weg baue, der 10 Steine verbraucht - kennt einer das Problem?


----------



## michael7738 (15. April 2010)

Bei mir wirds überall normal gezählt. Wenn ich 7 Steine brauche stehen oben in der Leiste 7 Steine und auch wenn die Straße gebaut ist steigt ne 7 auf.

Hatte eben (mal wieder) einen Moment zum lachen. Der Sprecher im Spiel berichtet über Kleidermangel mit einem "Ihre Bevölkerung hat nichts anzuziehen!" und im nächsten Moment freut sich Lord Northburgh mit einem "Das gefällt mir!".  Obwohl der Lord eigentlich nur den letzten Handel meinte.


----------



## Oberboss (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage zu Addon: Ich habe seit etwa 2 Monaten einen neuen Rechner, vorher hatte ich alle Aktivierungen von Venedig schon aufgebraucht, vor nem Monat habe ich unter Vista an meinem neuen Rechner das Spiel aktiviert und jetzt wollte ich es unter Windows 7 noch machen, aber Pustekuchen. ich erhalte den Fehler, dass das Aktivierungslimit für diesen Monat schon überschritten wurde.

Kann man denn irgendwo nachsehen, an welchem Tag sich die neue Aktivierung freischaltet?

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Ruf mal beim Support an, die können da was amchen . Heute wird das aber wohl nix mehr.


----------



## nonamehero95 (20. Mai 2010)

ich bräucht auchmal hilfe:
wenn ich auftäge vom sultan bekomme, wo ich eine entermannschaft an bord nehmen muss, dann wird diese nicht angenommen!!!! (Version von ANNO ist 1.02.000)
wisst ihr wie ich abhelfen kann oder kennt ihr das auch?


----------



## iGreggy (3. Juli 2010)

Mal eine kleine Frage: was braucht man um das Spiel ganz gut spielen zu können? Ganz gut heißt hier möglichst flüssig, vernünftige Details (muss nicht hoch sein). Meine Freundin will ein Notebook und findet Anno nicht schlecht. Spielen und Notebooks sind eh immer ein Kompromiss, aber eine ungefähre Richtung wäre nett.


----------



## Nomad (3. Juli 2010)

Am wichtigsten bei Anno ist eine hohe taktrate der CPU. Oder mehr Kerne? naja ,aufjedenfall ist eine gute CPU von Vorteil.

EDIT: MESeidel schrieb soeben ,das Anno mit mehr Kernen besser läuft. Danke nochmal


----------



## MESeidel (4. Juli 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten bei Anno ist eine hohe taktrate der CPU. Oder mehr Kerne? naja ,aufjedenfall ist eine gute CPU von Vorteil.



Anno1404 skaliert perfekt mit mehren Kernen.
Deshalb ist die Taktrate ausnahmsweise mal nicht so wichtig.

PS: dazu gab es auch einen Tech Artikel in der PCGHSehr cleveres System bei dem alle Rechen-Aufgaben in möglichst kleine Teile zerlegt sind, die dann unabhängig laufen können...


----------



## Nomad (4. Juli 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Anno1404 skaliert perfekt mit mehren Kernen.
> Deshalb ist die Taktrate ausnahmsweise mal nicht so wichtig.



Aso , war doch andersrum 
Danke für berichtigen


----------



## Pommes (4. Juli 2010)

Ein schneller Mehrkernprozessor ist natürlich Ideal


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

Anno macht einfach sau mäßig Spaß.
Ich mache die kommenden Tage extra für das Game ne 2 Tages-LAN.
Anno only ^^ 
Das wird die pure Sucht


----------



## Pommes (5. Juli 2010)

Lesso schrieb:


> Das wird die pure Sucht



Jo, aber ich sag ma so: Nach 3 tagen mit ner guten Stadt wirds fade...


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

Deswegen ja eine 2 Tage LAN 

Alles voraus geplant. Ne, aber ma im Ernst: die Aufbauphase ist das beste und fordert den Spieler, bzw. die Spieler. 
Sobald das letzte Bedürfnis der Adligen erfüllt ist wird es immer mehr und mehr langweilig.


----------



## Pommes (5. Juli 2010)

Ich  es trotzdem


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

Ich werde immer wieder rückfällig 
Ich spiele ein Szenario, verliere die Lust, spiele 1 Woche was anderes, z.B. nen Shooter und fange dann wieder ein Szenario an 
Das geht nun seit 3 Monaten....Zeit für Anno, in den Abendstunden findet sich immer


----------



## Pommes (5. Juli 2010)

Das rückfällig werden kommt bei mir nur durch den Mitspieler^^


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

Ja ebend, womit wir wieder bei der LAN wären 

Ach ja: ein ordentlicher pompöser Palast mit eigener Insel (ohne andere Gebäude drauf) gehört für mich auch zu einem gelungenen Spiel. Vorher wird es nicht beendet


----------



## Pommes (5. Juli 2010)

Doch, wenn begrenzte Ressourcen eingestellt sind


----------



## Geicher (11. Juli 2010)

Also bei Anno 1404 war es so bei mir, ich freute mich 3 Monate auf das Game, dann kam es an, ich baute eine Stadt nach 3 Stunden stand der Kaiserdom, den ich 20 Minuten bewundert habe und dann lag das Spiel nur noch in der Ecke^^


----------



## DaxTrose (2. November 2010)

Ich versuche schon den ganzen Abend eine Partie Anno zu spielen, leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zum Server. Jetzt habe ich dieses hier gefunden:
Keine Verbindung zum Server - Thema entwickelt von eve community
Ich könnte  !
Kennt jemand eine* legale* Möglichkeit, (irgendwo einen Haken setzen) ohne die Verbindung ein Savegame zu starten?

*EDIT:* OK, habe eine Lösung gefunden. Einfach das Offline Profil anklicken.


----------



## Rocksteak (3. November 2010)

Geicher schrieb:


> Also bei Anno 1404 war es so bei mir, ich freute mich 3 Monate auf das Game, dann kam es an, ich baute eine Stadt nach 3 Stunden stand der Kaiserdom, den ich 20 Minuten bewundert habe und dann lag das Spiel nur noch in der Ecke^^



Du baust in 3h den Kaiserdom? Kann ich dir jetzt irgendwie jetzt nicht glauben, vor allem, weil der Kaiserdom selbst eine Bauzeit von 1h benötigt 

Singleplayer ist definitiv zu langweilig, aber wozu hat man ANNO-süchtige Freunde?


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2010)

Gibt doch glaub irgend ein Achievment wenn man den in 3h baut, oder 

Müsste Anno auch mal wieder rauskramen, am WE isses denk ich mal wieder so weit


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

Ich find Singleplayer wunderbar, um zu entspannen. Spiele ich sehr gerne nebenbei, wenn ich irgendeine Serie oder Sport im TV schaue


----------



## michael7738 (3. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Spiele ich sehr gerne nebenbei, wenn ich irgendeine Serie oder Sport im TV schaue



Da kannste aber auch 'nur' Landwirtschaft betreiben.  Bei ausgewachsenen Feindschaften zu anderen Mitspielern bleibt nicht viel Konzentration für andere Sachen. Zumindest bei mir nicht.

Und wenn jemand meint das Spiel lag bei ihm nach 3 Stunden nur in der Ecke würd ich sagen das es einfach das falsche Genre für ihn ist. Selbst wenn man durch ein einzelnes Endlosspiel diverse Erfolge einstreichen will können schon viele Tage ins Land ziehen, von Kampagnen und Szenarios ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

Ich nehme in der Tat eher freidlichere gegner, aber auch mit "böseren" Gegner bin ich bisher nie in einen echten Krieg verwickelt worden. Schiffe angreifen ja, aber keine Eroberungszüge.


----------



## MESeidel (3. November 2010)

Sobald ein oder mehrere schwere Gegner dabei sind wird es schon etwas schwierig das Ganze neutral zu halten ;o)
Besonders im Addon, wo jeder kauf eines Rats-Sitzes einen Gegenr verärgern kann.
Baut man Armee oder Kriegsschiff verärgert das den Gegner natürlich auch und man brauch eine ganze Weile is man sich wieder eingeschleimt hat^^
Einmal hatte ich ein Spiel wo ich keine weitere Insel besiedeln konnte ohne Krieg erklärt zu bekommen.

Bei Mir hat der Computer immer sofort den See-Krieg begonnen und Landungsschiffe gesendet.
Wenn man den See Krieg gewinnt, kann man die Landungsschiffe natürlich gut abfangen.
Am gefährlichsten sind halt Frachtrouten ohne Begleitung und abgelegene Inseln ohne große Hafenverteidigung.


----------



## Wendigo (3. November 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Du baust in 3h den Kaiserdom? Kann ich dir jetzt irgendwie jetzt nicht glauben, vor allem, weil der Kaiserdom selbst eine Bauzeit von 1h benötigt
> 
> Singleplayer ist definitiv zu langweilig, aber wozu hat man ANNO-süchtige Freunde?




Naja, die Moschee muss auch noch gebaut werden. Dom alleine ist nicht alles.


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2010)

Und natürlich noch die Speicherstadt, und die Okzident und Orient Insel müssen natürlich beides Weltstädte sein


----------



## gustavj (9. November 2010)

Hey hallo,

ich hab grad folgendes Problem. Ich hab Anno auf 2 Rechnern installiert und hätte jetzt gern mein Profil vom ersten Rechner auch auf dem zweiten. Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja, wie?

Gruß, gustavj

*Edit: *Habs auch so rausgefunden! Hat sich damit erledigt...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. April 2011)

Hi,

In der Venedig Erweiterung gibt es ja die Vulkaninsel. Da kann man per Geologen-Item aussuchen, was abgebaut werden soll. Bei dem Venezianer kann ich bis jetzt nur den Geologen kaufen, der Eisen freischaltet. Bin im Moment auf der 2. Zivilisationsstufe. Welche Ressourcen kann man noch per Geologen-Item freischalten? Kann auch mehrere unterschiedliche Ressourcen auf einer Insel nutzen, oder funzt nur eine?


----------



## MESeidel (17. April 2011)

Also benutzt habe ich die Vulkan-Insel noch nicht.
Aber da gibt es eine Übersicht über die Geologen (etwas scollen): Items AddOn Venedig - Insel-Items - AnnoWiki 1404


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. April 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Also benutzt habe ich die Vulkan-Insel noch nicht.
> Aber da gibt es eine Übersicht über die Geologen (etwas scollen): Items AddOn Venedig - Insel-Items - AnnoWiki 1404


 
Danke, für deine Hilfe.


----------



## TwilightAngel (19. April 2011)

Ich wollte jetzt mal in Ruhe mit Anno 1404 anfangen (habe mir die Königs-Edition geholt). Daher würde ich auch gerne mit der Basiskampagne anfangen (also quasi die ursprüngliche Kampagne aus dem Hauptspiel). Ich kann aber nur die Szenarien des Venedig-Addons (Vendetta! etc.) und so komische "Klassische Szenarien" wie Kurfürst starten über den Menüpunkt "Neue Szenarien". Wie komme ich an die Kampagne vom Hauptspiel, deren erste Mission "Kapitel 1: Ein Manifest des Glaubens" heissen soll? Unter Spielerszenarien steht nichts und die Endloskampagne kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## MESeidel (19. April 2011)

Du solltest 2 Verknüpfungen im Startmenü haben.
"Anno1404" und "Anno1404 - Venedig".
Starte über die Normale für die klassische Kampagne...


----------



## Niza (12. Mai 2011)

Moin.
Schaut euch die Bilder im Anhang an.
Auf den ersten ist es besonders zu sehen .
Dann wisst ihr mein Problem.
Das Wasser wird auf hoch oder mittel mit Lichtbrechung Fehlerhaft dargestellt mit linien.
Anno 1404 Venedig 2.1 ist installiert.

Nur Wenn ich Wasser auf niedrig mache kommt der Fehler nicht.

Das Spiel wurde gerade installiert.

Egal was ich für eine Map starte der Fehler kommt.

Mein System :
Phenom IIX4 925
Nvidia GeForce GTX460SE 1GB
GeForce Treiber 270.61 ist der Aktuellste 
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA 870 UD3
4 GB DDR3 1333 Ram
Windosw XP 32bit

Ich habe mal versucht den Patch neu zu installieren 2.1 für Venedig
Problem besteht weiter.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme .
oder weiß einer Lösung.
Bräuchte Hilfe.

Danke im Vorraus 

Problem hat sich erledigt 

Der Fehler war der neue Grafikkartentreiber 270.61

Endlich keine Grafikfehler mehr 

Ich habe den Grafikkartentreiber 266.58 wieder installiert und ohhh wunder der Grafikfehler ist weg.

Tjy nicht jeder neue Grafikkartentreiber bringt verbesserungen .

Jetzt muss man sich schon den Grafikkartentreiber passend zum Spiel aussuchen.


----------



## Niza (18. Mai 2011)

*Das alles trifft auf das Szenario "der Fall di Mercante" zu*

Ich bin genervt von Anno 1404 Venedig weil ich 2 Totalabstürze hatte (nur noch Reset möglich) und jetzt er beim speichern auf den Desktop gesprungen ist.Savegame defekt

Ich dachte die hätten den Speicherbug behoben 

Dann kommen wieder Grafikfehler das die Spielerfarbe in weiß dargestellt  wird 

So als ob in der Szenario kein Fehler behoben wurde.

version 2.1 ist installiert

Endlosspiel klappt wenigstens.


*
Das alles trifft auf das Szenario "Istars Labyrinth" zu*

Der Erfolg "was ist Zeit" funktioniert nicht .

habe 2 mal "Istars Labyrinth" in der zeitvorgabe gewonnen und der Erfolg kommt nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich bin genervt von Anno 1404 Venedig weil ich 2 Totalabstürze hatte (nur noch Reset möglich) und jetzt er beim speichern auf den Desktop gesprungen ist.Savegame defekt
> 
> Ich dachte die hätten den Speicherbug behoben



Das dachten viele, ist er aber nicht, sowas kommt immer vor, ab besten, wenn er speichert, alle Tasten loslassen, die du gerade drückst und auch die Maus in Ruhe lassen, die Hände sozusagen vom Rechner nehmen und warten, bis er mit Speichern fertig ist.



Niza schrieb:


> Dann kommen wieder Grafikfehler das die Spielerfarbe in weiß dargestellt  wird



Das ist ein Ladefehler. Einfach das Savegame noch mal laden, dann ist es weg.


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe 4 GB Ram

bei Win XP 32 Bit kamm die Nachricht sehr oft mit dem Neustarten

Nun habe ich den Speicherfehler nicht mehr weil ich Win 7 Pro 64Bit installiert habe 

6 Stunden gespielt und keine Nachricht Spiel Neustarten 

So muss das funktionieren und nicht anders


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Mal eine kleine Frage zum Addon Venedig: Habe vor kurzem endlich mal das Addon angefangen und peile schon gleich zu Beginn der "Kampagne" eine der Aufgaben nicht. In der Kampagne vom Hauptspiel wurde alles so übergründlich erklärt, aber nun...
Problem ist folgendes: ich soll in beiden Städten jeweils eine der Sabotageaktioen ausüben.
Einmal in der Prahlstadt dieses "Zündeln", also nen Brand stiften, und einmal im Orient was mit der Bauchtänzerin.
Meine Kohle is nun mitlerweile völlig erschöpft und ich habe meine Örtchen etwas ausgebaut, damit ich wieder an Geld komme allerdings peile ich das irgendwie nicht, da ich immer nur nen falschen Propheten aussende, Brunnen vergifte oder nen Aufstand anzettel.
Gebt mir doch bitte mal einen Tipp. ^^
Ich komme mir reichlich dämlich vor, wo doch die Hauptkampagne so extrem easy zu spielen und begreifen war...


----------



## Niza (28. Juni 2011)

Also jedes Gebäude hat eine andere Sabotageaktion die du darauf anzettlen kannst

Bei Normaden sind z.B. andere Sabotageaktionen als bei Gesandten
Bei Bürgern andere als bei Patriziern
usw.
damit sind logischerweise Häuser vom Konkurrenten gemeint

Leider wird dir das nicht erklärt im Spiel

*Das hilft dir auch weiter :
http://1404.annowiki.de/index.php?title=Sabotage* 

Da wird dir das auch ausführlich erklärt

Hoffe ich konnte die helfen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Oh danke !!! 
So easy?
Na das konnte ich natürlich nicht riechen, wenn die das nicht erklären.... 
Habe ich also ganz zufällig immer die falschen Häuser erwischt. 
Also schonmal 2 Stunden sinnfrei gebaut. 

Edit: nochmal danke ! 
Man war das danach gestern schnell vorbei. 

Noch eine kleine Frage:
Eine eigenständige Kampagne scheint es in Venedig nicht zu geben?
Nur die vielen Szenarien?
Habe ich das richtig gesehen?


----------



## Brubbel (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo ANNOholiker 

hat wer von euch ANNO 1404 auf einer SSD installiert, und wenn ja, was sind eure Eindrücke? Hat es außer verkürzte Ladezeiten noch irgendwelche andere positive Effekte?

Ich hab auf meiner neuen SSD noch genügend Platz, und bin nun am überlegen, ob ich es auf der SSD oder der HDD installiere.

gruß
Brubbel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Juli 2011)

Hi !
Also ich habe 1404 auf meiner SSD installiert und würde behaupten, dass die Ladezeiten der Spielstände nur noch halb so lang dauern, von anderen positiven Nebeneffekten kann ich nicht berichten, welche auch?


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Man kann mehr Schiffe haben als im Schiffslimit (100)
Man muss nur die Aufträge vom Kaiser bzw Sultan erfüllen wo es als Belohnung 3 Schiffe gibt
so hatte ich 115 von 100 Schiffen 
Man kann zwar keine mehr bauen
muss man aber auch nicht, weil man so mit der Zeit eine gewaltige Flotte zusammen bekommt.

EDIT:
Ich zocke die gleiche Map als leichtes Endlosspiel jetzt seit über 37 Stunden realzeit

mfg:
Niza


----------



## Frosdedje (4. August 2011)

> EDIT:
> Ich zocke die gleiche Map als leichtes Endlosspiel jetzt seit über 37 Stunden realzeit


An einem Szenario arbeite cih schon seit mehr als 48 Stunden rum, aber ich habe was kurioses entdeckt:


Spoiler



Aus Spieletipps.de:
Nennt die Schiffe so um:
- Discovery
- Galactica
- Rot Fünf
- USS Enterprise
- Nostromo

Jede Umbenennung schaltet Edelsteine (je 10 Stück) frei, aber wenn Namen verwendet wurden, 
wird der Erfolg "Nerdalarm!!!" freigeschaltet und man kann seinem Spieleprofil den Titel "Nerd vergeben"

Ich habe mich dabei kaputtgelacht, als ich diesen Tipp, den ich bei Spieletipps.de gefunden hatte, probiert hatte.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. August 2011)

Hi

ich habe mir Anno 1404 bei Amzon bestellt, ohne das Add-On. Reicht es, wenn ich mir nur den Patch 1.3 herunterlade um das SPiel auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. August 2011)

Das Spiel lädt beim Start den aktuellsten Patch automatisch runter. Dadurch wird der Kopierschutz entschärft.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. August 2011)

Bin momentan wieder im Anno 1404 Fieber. 
Habe Anno 1404 und Venedig bei Venedig habe ich das Problem das ich im Kontor von Al Sahir im Orient immer nur die gleichen Items bekomme.
Produktion +25% da habe ich Datteln, Ziegenfarm, gewürze, Teppich, Mosaik, Zucker und den Rest bekomme ich nicht zusammen. Mir fehlen da noch Rösterrei, Duft, Mandeln und Perlen.
Die Spielzeit liegt bei über 30std. habe insgesamt 35000 Einwohner, alle Bauwerke und fast alle Inseln. Durch die Items Produktion 25+ kann man ne menge Unterhaltskosten sparen.

Das Savegame war eines meiner ersten und ich hatte es wieder geladen, nachdem ich im normalen Anno1404 ein Endlosgame mit knapp 15std. Spielzeit und der Perfekten Wirtschaft erstellt hatte.
Wollte es auch so effektiv hinbekommen wie beim letzten Game aber alleine 30 Handelsrouten neu zu erstellen ist schon ne Menge Arbeit.

edit:
Achso es gibt noch Items bei Hassan ben Sahid dem Korsaren und nach dem Bau der Sultansmoschee fallen zwei weg (Mandeln und Kaffe)
habe es gerade bei Annowiki herausgelesen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2011)

Ohja, Anno hat mich auch wieder in seinen Bann gezogen. Musste erstmal feststellen wie wenig ich auf meinem "neuen" Savegame erreicht habe (altes Save -> HDD-Crash).
Habe mir jetzt erstmal wieder ein paar Erfolge und Medaillen geholt.  Das macht einfach so viel Spaß.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Oktober 2011)

Wie schnell sollte die Internetverbindung sein wenn man mit insgesamt 3 Personen online zockt?


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme überhaupt nicht bei Anno 1404 klar. Ich brauch bei eine rKampagnenmission echt sehr lange, die Aufträge sind eintönig. Dabei weiß ich, dass wenn sie einem vieles mal einfach erklären würden, mir auch vieles einfache rfallen würde.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man den diplomatischen Rang erhöht. Ich hat das Enlosspielszenario gespielt und brauchte unbedingt Saatgut von dem Orienttypen. Aber der diplomatische Rang ließ sich nicht erhöhen, ich habe sämtliche Aufträge gemacht und exzessiv viel gehandelt. Nur der Ruf ist gestiegen.

Meine Mitivation war dann nur noch weg, weil auch in der Kampagne eine stunde lang die Aufträge gleich waren udn es dabei nur schwer war.


----------



## MESeidel (3. Oktober 2011)

Für den diplomatischen Rang musst du am Nord-Hafen die Urkunden kaufen (kosted Ruhm, nicht Geld).
Damit einfach zum Süd-Hafen fahren.

Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher wie die Kampagne funktioniert, da ich nur Endlos-Spiele spiel.
Aber die Neben-Aufträge musst du sicher nicht alle machen.
Bringt nur Ruhm und halt ab und zu mal Geld oder ein Schiff geschenkt.


----------



## dersteini74 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo mal ne frage habe grad gesehen du spielst anno mit nur 4gig ??? Ruckelt es da nicht ein wenig?Habe 8 gig und die sind bis anschlag ausgelastet bei anno mach ich was falsch


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht, wie Du 8GB voll kriegst. Ich habe auch 8GB im Rechner, aber mehr als 4GB braucht Anno 1404 bei mir nicht.


----------



## dersteini74 (4. Dezember 2011)

Siehst du doch auf den foto frag mich mal was einfacheres.Liegt vieleicht daran das ich ein 6 core habe und du ein 4 core.Was anderes wüste ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (4. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich aber bestätigen.
Hab die 8Gb auch nie voll.

Hatte erste einmal die Warnung im SPiel dass der Speicher voll ist und ich besser das Spiel neu starte...
Danach waren beim gleichen Spielstand aber auch weniger als 4GB belegt.

Normal wächst die Speicherbelegung nur leicht an, wenn man mehrere Stunden spielt.


----------



## axxo (5. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Speicher ist ein bekannter Bug, gibt aber wohl einen Patch dafür. Ohne Patch macht Anno1404 sogar meinen 16GB Speicher irgendwann voll....


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2011)

dersteini74 schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne frage habe grad gesehen du spielst anno mit nur 4gig ??? Ruckelt es da nicht ein wenig?Habe 8 gig und die sind bis anschlag ausgelastet bei anno mach ich was falsch


 
Anno 1404 kann nur 2GB RAM adressieren, darüber stürzt es ab.
Deswegen gab es auch den letzten Patch, weil es manchmal zum RAM Überlauf kam, dabei wurden die gesamten 2GB voll ausgelastet und das Game wurde instabil. Der Patch warnt nun jetzt davor und gibt einen Hinweis raus, dass die 2GB voll laufen und man abspeichern und neu starten soll.


----------



## dersteini74 (6. Dezember 2011)

Habe eigendlich alle Patch drauf zieht sich anno auch selber bei jeden neu start.Einen hinweiß das speicher voll läuft habe ich noch nie gehabt.Und anno kann auch mehr wie 2 gig adressieren wenn auf windoof 64 instaliert.Zu mindest habe ich das bei ein test gelesen.


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mit meinen 8gb auch noch nie Probleme

Selbst nicht mit den 2gb auf meinem Schlepptop, obwohl es da nicht so schön aussieht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Dezember 2011)

Wollte hier mal nur so schreiben:
Ich finde Anno 1404 besser als 2070, da es iwie raffinierter ist.
Also für alle die 2070 noch nicht haben: holt es euch nicht!
1404 ist besser!


----------



## StefanStg (3. Februar 2012)

Hi habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich Anno Venedig starte und mich anmelden will kommt immer das das Profil nicht rundergeladen werden konnte. Habe darauf mein Profil mal gelöscht und wollte es neu laden. Dann kommt immer die Meldung es wurde kein Profil gefunden. Was kann ich machen das ich es wieder bekomme. Von meinen Backup oder so. Hätte immer gedacht das Profil ist bei obisoft gespeichert


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Februar 2012)

Hatte auch schon mal mein Profil verloren habe mir einfach ein neues gemacht.
Jetzt habe ich ein Offline und Online Profil. 
Mit dem Runterladen des Profils hat nicht so geklappt.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Februar 2012)

Habe mein altes Profil mit hilfe meines BackUp wieder zurückgeholt. Leider kommt immernoch der Fehler das er es nicht laden kann. Finde ich schon ein wenig blöd kann zwar meine alten Spiele laden aber es kommt die Meldung das ich den alten Spielestand spielen kann aber ich keine erfolge bekomme. Ist jetzt nich so schlimm aber trotzdem irgentwie blöd

Edit: Werde später mal bei Ubisoft anrufen mal schaun was die sagen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Februar 2012)

Du kannst mal versuchen alle Profile zu löschen und dann bei Profilverwaltung auf Profil herunterladen gehen. Irgendwie hat es gestern bei mit geklappt.
Ich zocke zur zeit mit einem Kollegen zusammen Anno 1404 Online. Gestern haben wir ein neues Game gestartet. Kann mir jemand noch ein paar Online Tricks verraten.
Was muss ich z.B. machen, das der liebe Hassan kein Tribut von mir fordert. Da gibt es doch den Auftrag mit der großen Lieferung.
Im letzten Game hatte nur mein Kollege den Auftrag bekommen und ich nicht.


----------



## relgeitz (5. Februar 2012)

Ich bin am überlegen mir einen der neueren Anno Teile zu holen, Anno 1602 war mein erstes PC Spiel, und irgendwie ist das Anno Fieber wieder geweckt. Der neue Teil sagt mir mit dem Setting nicht so zu: Anno 1701 hab ich mal angespielt und hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, jetzt hab ich mir die Demo gezogen, aber die läuft nicht... angeblich wegen eines fehlenden Patches+Windows7+Kopierschutzpatch. Wie schaut das bei 1404 aus? Ist das der gleiche Krampf? 


Wie schaut es aus mit 1701 vs. 1404?


----------



## MESeidel (5. Februar 2012)

Welche Demo jetzt?
Also die von 1404 sollte laufen.

Also schlechter als 1701 ist es garantiert nicht.
Ist eher eine Kombination aus dem Besten aller 3 Vorgänger ;o)
Der Anfang ist ganz natürlich und einfach.
Mit den Adligen (bzw. bei 1500, 2500) gibt es dann halt schon ziemlich komplexe Produktionsketten.
Dafür wird man dann mit den Mehrteiligen Bauwerken und dem Baukasten Schloss (mit Venedig addon) belohnt.

Diplomatie ist wie in 1701 in einem eigenem Fenster.
Leichte und mittlere AI Gegner lassen sich leicht beeinflussen.
Bei Schweren ist die Erfolgschance der Schmeicheleien gering (oder 0 bei einem).
Da muss man unbedingt schneller bauen um rechtzeitig eine gute Marine zu haben.

Generell ist die Ai die größte Schwäche.
Arbeitet ihr Schema ab und erreicht eine bestimmte Stärke.
Mindestens einer geht immer verloren, der Versuch alle 3 zu erhalten ist echt schwer^^
Auf Inselverluste reagieren sie praktisch gar nicht.
Besonders wenn man mit Ratssitzen (Venedig Addon) spielt zerlegen sie sich gegenseitig durch Übernahmen der Versorgungsinseln.

Wenn man nur für sich bauen will oder mit einem leichten/mittleren Gegner, macht es auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## relgeitz (7. Februar 2012)

Okay hört sich doch nach dem guten alten Anno-Feeling an! 

Aber ich mach mir sorgen, dass ich mir das Spiel kaufe, und es dann so wie die Demo dann nicht läuft... die Demos lässt sich zwar nicht patchen, und auch der Kopierschutztreiber scheint auf die Demo keinen Einfluss zu haben. 

Mein System siehst/seht du/ihr eh unten, läuft halt ganz normales Windows 7 Pro x64 drauf. Anno 1404 ist halt neuer und für Windows 7 bereits ausgeschrieben, dafür ist mir Anno 1701 bekannt und günstiger  

Meint es läuft bei mir? 
(ich werde auf jeden Fall noch die Demo vom 1404 probieren)


----------



## MESeidel (7. Februar 2012)

Also auf Vista x64 läuft es bei mir ohne Probleme.
Generell sollte es dann auch auf 7^^

Denke nicht dass die Demo Kopierschutz hat.
Generell ist das bei 104 noch einfach.
Entweder das Spiel auf's Internet zugreifen lassen oder auch nur per Browser (code vom Setup-> neuer Code -> in's Spiel -> HF).

Kannst ja nochmal kurz im Web suchen ob andere Leute Probleme mit 1404 und Win 7 haben.
Aber ich habe auch noch nichts schlechtes gelesen.
[EDIT]nur Online Multiplayer scheint zu haken, aber ansonsten schreiben mehrere, dass die Vollversion unter Win7 x64 läuft.


----------



## relgeitz (8. Februar 2012)

Also die Demo von 1404 läuft ohne Probleme, vlt kauf ich mir auch einfach die mal die Vollversion von 1701 und probiers aus, wenn es nicht geht sind halt 10 EUR dahin... 

Aber die Demo alleine macht schon süchtig


----------



## StefanStg (8. Februar 2012)

@ relgeitz 
hast du angst das anno 1404 nicht aud win7 geht? Wenn dann kann ich dich beruhigen. Es geht ohne probleme. Habe es selbst auch win7 mein Bruder auch und ein paar Kumpel von mir auch. Im Forum haben viele Anno 1404 auf win7 installiert ohne probleme. Also du kannst ohne bedenken das spiel Kaufen. Was aber stimmt und schon angesprochen wurde online macht das Spiel manchmal Probleme liegt aber nich an win7


----------



## relgeitz (8. Februar 2012)

die Demo von 1404 läuft ohne Probleme, ich denke dann sollte auch die Vollversion laufen - mehr sorgen macht mir 1701, da hab ich die Demo nicht unter Win7 x64 zum Laufen gebracht, läuft die Vollversion?


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Februar 2012)

Hättest ja mal den kompatiblitätsmodus (XP) probieren können. 1404 läuft 100% unter Win7 64Bit. Wenn nicht, kommt es darauf an, ob deine Hardware gesund ist und deine HDD/SSD "sauber" ist. Mach davor am besten die Demo runter, mach vielleicht vorher manuell einen Ordnern wo du 1404 installieren willst und los geht's. Achte darauf dass deine Treiber und dein Windows aktuell sind und bevor du loslegst installiere noch alle Patches. Mehr kann man nicht tun ^^


----------



## relgeitz (10. Februar 2012)

Kompatibilätsspaßerein hab ich natürlich alles probiert, ging gar nichts. Anno 1404 lief die Demo ohne Probleme. Windows etc. ist natürlich alles up-to-date.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

Gibts eig. inzwischen nen Onlinemod, abgesehen von Venice? (Find die CD nichtmehr )


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Februar 2012)

Also ich zocke momentan mit nem Kollegen Venice Online zusammen da es nur so geht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage:
Da 2070 mich enttäuscht hat nach dem überragenden 1404 wollte ich mir nun nach 3 Jahren endlich mal das Venedig Addon kaufen, aber 14€ scheinen mir zu viel für: Neue Fraktion, neue Aufträge und Den Multiplayer....
Oder gibt es noch mehr Sachen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2012)

Inwiefern hat dich 2070 enttäuscht?
Ich bin so schwer begeistet, dass ich derzeit garnicht mehr davon weg komme. ^^

Na wie auch immer in Venedig bekommst du eine neue viele neue und gute Szenarien, Baumöglichkeiten und antürlich den Multiplayer. Klar ist der Preis nach den Jahren immernoch noch recht hoch im Geggensatz zu Spielen mit schnellerem Preisverfall, dafür ist 1404 aber auch fast perfekt.
Hast du das Hauptspiel geliebt, wirst du Venedig mit Sicherheit auch mögen. 
Ich empfehle dir auch ncoh das Addon zuzulegen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2012)

Ich finde Anno 2070 hat mich lange nicht so gefesselt wie 1404!
Ich finde es fehlt einfach die Atmosphäre, denn ich meine, dass 2070 nicht so einen "Flair" verteilt.
Hier ist der Beweis, das dass kein Vorurteil ist : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8cqSErjT6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


PS: Ich werde mir das Addon besorgen, sobald ich meine neue Maus habe 

EDIT: Wen es interessiert: Ich habe mich mal von wegen mehr als 3 Installationen informiert (schon länger her)
Und da fand ich heraus, dass sich jeden Monat eine Installation "regeneriert".

EDIT 2: Hier habe ich mal ein paar Videos gemacht:

Lasst euch am Anfang von der Qualität nicht abschrecken!
Ab Part 3 ist in HD (720p).
1&2 werden Vllt. neu geuploadet, in HD

Part 1

Anno 1404 vom Bauern zum Adeligen - YouTube

Part 2
Anno 1404 Vom Bauern zum Adeligen #2 - YouTube

Ab Part 3 ist es in HD

Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ONSEGv1VzE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Part 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYFondQ8CfE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Wendigo (13. April 2012)

Gedenke mir die UK Version der Anno 1404 Gold Edition zu kaufen. Besteht die Möglichkeit das Spiel auf Deutsch zu spielen?


----------



## Wendigo (1. Mai 2012)

Habe mir das Spiel nun gekauft und müsste auch die aktuellste Version haben. Leier habe ich das Problem, dass das Spiel nun ständig zurück zum Desktop geht. Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2012)

Welche Version hast du nun genau und was passiert konkret?
Schließt sich das Spiel oder minimiert es sich nur in die Taskleiste?


----------



## Wendigo (2. Mai 2012)

Venedig ist die aktuellste Version. Das Spiel schließt sich ganz. Ich habe nun mal den Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert. Konnte so ca 3h ohne Probleme spielen. Ich werde das mal beobachten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2012)

Okay, ein Rückmeldung bis heute Abend wäre schön. Welche Grafikkatte ist denn verbaut und welchen Treiber hattest du vorher drauf bzw. welchen hast du nun installiert?


----------



## Wendigo (3. Mai 2012)

Verbaut ist eine Sapphire Toxic 4870. Welchen Treiber ich davor hatte, weiss ich nicht, aber er war wohl ca 2 Jahre alt. Der aktuelle Treiber trägt die Versionsnummer 8.961.0.0.
Bisher läuft das Spiel fast einwandfrei.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Mai 2012)

Und fast heißt was genau?
Keine Abstüze mehr, aber es ruckelt in höherer Auflösung bzw. höherem Detailgrad? 

(1404. Beitrag im Anno 1404 Thread, na das soll mir mal einer nachmachen! ^^)


----------



## Wendigo (3. Mai 2012)

Bisher gings nur einmal zurück zum Desktop. Das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen 

Ich habe ein Problem in Anno was mich nicht weiter bringt im Spiel. Schaut euch mal den Screenshot an, da steht doch tatsächlich das die Steinmetzhütte Bauern braucht für die Produktion. Das Problem dabei ist ich kann die Bauern nicht dahin schicken die gehen von selbst arbeiten. Habe die Karte neugestartet und auch das Spiel und es ändert sich nichts.
Was soll ich den tun? Will den Kontor und die Markthäuser ausbauen, besonders die Steinstraßen werde ich brauchen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Juli 2012)

Das Markthaus vielleicht näher an die Hütte?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte auch schon das es daran liegt aber als Anhang hab ich jetzt Screenshots vom Einflussbereich vom Markthaus.
Sind 2 Screenshots weil ich 2 Gebäude habe, also 2 Steinmetze.

Kann ich eine Brücke auf einen Hügel irgendwie bauen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

Nein. Du kannst nicht über einen Hügel eine Straße bauen. Du kannst sehen wie weit du die Straße ziehen kannst wenn du das entsprechende Icon anklickst und den Mauszeiger dann über die Insel ziehst.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Du kannst nicht über einen Hügel eine Straße bauen. Du kannst sehen wie weit du die Straße ziehen kannst wenn du das entsprechende Icon anklickst und den Mauszeiger dann über die Insel ziehst.


 
Ok danke, hast du auch eine Idee warum die Steinmetzte nicht arbeiten wollen bei mir?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

Du musst die Steinmetzhütte genau an das Steinvorkommen bauen. Also in direkter Umgebung. Je näher desto besser. Dann sollte Stein abgebaut werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2012)

Wie nah soll ich es denn bauen?? Näher geht nicht, das Vorkommen ist im Einflussbereich der Hütte. Schau dir mal den Screenshot an.


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juli 2012)

Scheint wirklich ein Bug zu sein.
Weil links auch gar kein Logo ist.

Ist das eine Mission?
Wenn, musst du vielleicht erst etwas erledigen.
Hast du beide vor dem speichern udn neu starten gebaut.
Bzw. wenn du jetzt einen neuen Baust hat der das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich ein Bug zu sein.
> Weil links auch gar kein Logo ist.
> 
> Ist das eine Mission?
> ...


 
Ich spiele das Endlosspiel, habe mehrere 100 Bauern und Bürger. Habe soagr die Gebäude abgerissen und neu gebaut. Habe nach dem Bau der ersten weil es nicht ging das Spiel gespeichert und neu gestartet, habe dann den zweiten gebaut und es ist das selbe Problem. 
Ich weiss nicht wie man Anno1404 patchen kann geht das irgendwie?? Habe nix dazu gefunden oder gibt es keine Patches?


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Patches.
Aber ich fürchte nicht dass es das Problem behebt.
Auf jeden Fall ist es kein normales Problem, dass in der ungepatchten Version üblich war.

Erstmal die Patch Seite:
Downloads

Ansonsten kannst du auch nochmal im Forum stöbern
ANNO 1404 Allgemein (inkl. Add-On) | Forums)


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Es gibt Patches.
> Aber ich fürchte nicht dass es das Problem behebt.
> Auf jeden Fall ist es kein normales Problem, dass in der ungepatchten Version üblich war.
> 
> ...


 
Habe das Spiel gepatcht und im forum das du gelinkt hast gibts nix dazu  Hatte mal ein Endlosspiel bei dem das Steine abbauen lief. Weiss echt nicht wo das Problem sein soll.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juli 2012)

im allergrößten notfall schau manl bei andren inseln nach steinvorkommen. bau nen kontor drauf un schau, obs da geht. vllt is nur das eine verbuggt. wenn es aber nachm neustart scho das selbe war... naja, probieren schadet nich *denk*


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2012)

Bau die Steinmetzhütte mal oben hin -- siehe Kreis.


----------



## MESeidel (27. Juli 2012)

Die Hütte muss nicht direkt dran sein, muss nur im hellen Kreis sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2012)

Habe die Steimetzhütte ja im Wirkungsbereich des Markthauses und des Vorkommens, also egal wo es da steht.

Die Bürger wollen Unterhaltung haben, schadet es sehr wenn ich ein paar Bauernhäuser abbreise um das Tunriegebäude dahin zu bauen? 
Das dann weniger Steuern gezahlt werden ist, ok bin ja schon im Plus von fast 800, habe mit 10000 angefangen und bin jetzt bei über 40000 also mit dem Geld läufts.


----------



## MESeidel (27. Juli 2012)

Nein ist egal.
Must nur immer so viel behalten, dass du genug hast für die höheren Stufen.
Dass die aufsteigen können.
Und du genug bekommst um die Gebäude frei zu schalten, die du möchtest.

Hoffe du weiß was ich meine^^
Da steht was für Gebäude du mit x Bauern, Bürgern, usw. frei schaltest: Verfügbarkeit: Gebäude
Da steht wie viel in ein Gebäude maximal einziehen:
Wohngebäude
Und da steht wie viele aufsteigen (prozentuell):
Entwicklungspyramide

Mal abgesehen davon, das Tuniergebäde befriedigt nicht das Bedürfnis nach Unterhaltung!
Du musst Schenken für die Patrizier bauen.
Müsste aber auch im Bau Menü als tool-Tip erscheinen, wenn du über die Schenke gehst "befriedigt Bedürfnis X".
Mit dem Tunierplatz kannst du nur Tuniere abhalten, die die stimmnug kurzzeitig steigern und dich bei den CPU Gegnern beliebter machen.

Bauern brauchen sie nicht.
Also so wie so nur in dem Bereich bauen wo du Patrizier hast.
besser kannst du das steuern, wenn du auf ein Markthaus klickst, den automatischen Aufstieg deaktivierst.
Dann erscheinen über den Häusern Symbole und du kannst auswählen welcher Häuser aufsteigen sollen.
Wenn du mehr aufsteigen lässt brauchen sie logischerweise auch mehr von den Waren-Bedürfnissen (Stoffen und co).

Abgehen davon bin ich nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt ein Spiel weiter zu spielen, wo du keine Steine abbauen kannst!!!
Kannst natürlich im Kontor auf Einkauf stellen, bzw ein paar bei der Insel vom König kaufen.
Aber später gibt es Gebäude die echt viele Steine kosten, da wird das bestimmt nervig.
Hast du schon probiert ob du Steine auf anderen Inseln abbauen kannst?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2012)

Auf einer anderen Insel konnte ich Steine abbauen und habe vom Sultan schon ein Schiff bekommen, habe jetzt mit dem Startschiff 2 Schiffe und kann jetzt mehr transportieren werde bald Routen planen.

Danke für die Linkssind toll werde mich mal bei der Wiki etwas genauer erkunden übers Spiel.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Turniergebäude kannst du nur Ruhm generieren. Der ist aber eigentlich unwichtig. Sobald die Häuser aufsteigen oder du was machst bekommst du Ruhm in Massen.
Am Ende kannst du dich mit Ruhm totschlagen lassen.

Ich weiß nicht welche Karte du spielst aber ich spiele die 43636 bei Venedig mit der Einstellung: Riesige Inseln, viele Rohstoffe, einfache Inselwelt, Vulkan. 
Bisher die beste Karte die ich gesehen habe.
Da ist auch die große Pfannenkucheninsel bei die sehr groß ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nur das Hauptspiel das reicht mir, weiss nicht welche Karte ich spiele aber habe grosse Inseln und grosse Karte und noch einen Gegenspieler wollte es mir nicht zu einfach machen


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

Venedig ist schon sehr gut. Wenn du es mal günstig kaufen kannst würde ich es machen.
Außerdem hat Venedig eben diese riesige Insel. Die ist schon klasse.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juli 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Da steht was für Gebäude du mit x Bauern, Bürgern, usw. frei schaltest: Verfügbarkeit: Gebäude
> Da steht wie viel in ein Gebäude maximal einziehen:
> Wohngebäude
> Und da steht wie viele aufsteigen (prozentuell):
> Entwicklungspyramide


 steht das ned auch alles direkt ingame dabei? einfach ein haus anklicken, und man sieht, wieviele drin wohnen und wieviele maximal da wohnen können. und übern marktplatz sieht man noch, wieviele überhaupt aufsteigen können usw.


----------



## MESeidel (29. Juli 2012)

JA das sollte alles auch in den Tooltips stehen.
War mir auch so.
Aber ich hab das Spiel eine Weile nicht mehr angefasst.
Deswegen war ich mir nicht so sicher^^

Mal abgesehen von den Guides zum perfekten Raum aus nutzen.
Also z.B. das Brunnen stacken und man dann Pro Farm nur ein feld brauch um 100% zu bekommen, wenn man im Einfluss von 4 Brunnen ist oder so.
So was findet man natürlich nur im Netz ;o)


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Brunnen funktioniert nicht nur bei den Farmen im Süden. Du kannst die Brunnen auch benutzen um die Nordfarmen zu beschleunigen. So brauchst du bei Most, Hanf, Weizen und allen anderen nur ein Feld wenn du genügend Brunnen hinbaust.
Das kostet zwar recht viel Geld aber damit kannst du auch eine Menge mehr produzieren. Wichtig wenn du Rekordbauer werden willst und 200k Bewohner anstrebst.


----------



## MESeidel (29. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß schon ;o)

Ich hab im Moment nur gar keine Zeit für Anno.
Deswegen will ich erst gar nicht wieder installieren, um sicher zu sein...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. August 2012)

Also das mit den Brunnen habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Brunnen habe ich noch nie gehört


 
Das geht super. Das mache ich seit ich das Addon habe.
Du kannst alle Produktionsgebäude damit beschleunigen die Farmen haben.
Du brauchst z.B. bei der Rinderfarm für die Fleischproduktion Adelige nur noch ein Feld statt 5. Das spart eine Menge Platz und so kannst du mehr Rinderfarmen bauen und die Fleischproduktion vergrößern.
Einzig das Salz geht dir irgendwann aus.
Bei mir ist das Problem dass ich nicht genügend Perlentauchhütten bauen kann um alle Gesanden zu beglücken. 
Deswegen habe ich das Game modifiziert und den Ausschuss an Perlen pro Hütte vergrößert.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. August 2012)

Gibt es sowas ähnliches auch bei dem neuen Anno???


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas ähnliches auch bei dem neuen Anno???


 
Meinst du das mit den Brunnen?
Nein. Es gibt keine Brunnen bei Anno 2070.
Du kannst die Produktion der Farmbetriebe steigern indem du die Ökobilanz steigerst. Bis maximal 175% ist dann möglich.
Durch Items in der Arche sind 225% möglich. 
Die Arche funktioniert aber nur Online.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. August 2012)

Die Arche ist cool .... da kann man schön mit den Produktions Save-Game die Waren einlagern, die man zu Beginn eines neuen Spiels dringend braucht.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. September 2012)

Ene Frage: 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer bestimmten Karte für das  Endlos-Spiel im Singleplayer in Anno 1404, und zwar suche ich eine, wo es eine extra große Insel gab.
Weiß jemand, wie die NUmmer für diese Karte lautet?


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ene Frage:
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer bestimmten Karte für das  Endlos-Spiel im Singleplayer in Anno 1404, und zwar suche ich eine, wo es eine extra große Insel gab.
> Weiß jemand, wie die NUmmer für diese Karte lautet?


 
Schau mal bei den beiden threads vorbei, vielleicht wirst da fündig Thread 1 Thread 2


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ene Frage:
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer bestimmten Karte für das  Endlos-Spiel im Singleplayer in Anno 1404, und zwar suche ich eine, wo es eine extra große Insel gab.
> Weiß jemand, wie die NUmmer für diese Karte lautet?


 
Wenn du das Addon Venedig meinst kann ich die die Kartennummer 43636 empfehlen. Die benutze ist.
Dort hast du die große Insel. 
Einstellungen habe ich: alles auf Groß und viel und den Vulkan aktiv damit ich genug Kohle produzieren kann.


----------



## Frosdedje (8. September 2012)

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit dem Spiel, und zwwar ein technisches:
In letzter Zeit beginnt das Speil bei mir abzustürzen und das passiert meistens, wenn ich die Spielgeschwindgkeit beschleunigen will (wenn ich das mache, läuft das Spiel noch)
Der Absturz fängt so an, dass der Ton ausssetzt, der Bildschirm schwarz wird und der PC nur neugestartet werden kann, indem ich die Stromversorgung trenne und wieder anschließe.
Mein System ist entweder in meinen Profil oder genauer in meiner Signatur in Form eines Sysprofile-Links.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

Hast du denn in letzter Zeit irgendwas am System geändert? Oder mal neue Treiber installiert?
Läuft irgendwas im Hintergrund? Wie z.B. ein Programm das auf Java beruht?


----------



## Frosdedje (8. September 2012)

> Hast du denn in letzter Zeit irgendwas am System geändert? Oder mal neue Treiber installiert?


Weder noch.



> Läuft irgendwas im Hintergrund? Wie z.B. ein Programm das auf Java beruht?


Im Hintergrund laufen nur eine Internetsecurity (Comodo Internet Security) und FRAPS und mir ist außerdem kein Programm auf Java-Basis bekannt.
Und außerdem hat sich das problem verschlimmert und jetzt tritt das seit heute auch eim Internetsurfen auf.
Bislang liefen sonst alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

Dann scheint sich ein Defekt anzukündigen.
Ich würde wie immer erst mal die RAM testen.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2012)

wenn das strömle solche mucken macht, könnts eventuell auch das NT sein. da hilft an sich nur eins: durchtesten. leider braucht man dazu ersatzkomponenten :/ wer wie ich nur einen rechner hat, der kann sich das gleich abschminken xD aber solltest du ältere grakas/nt's oder was weis ich haben, einfach mal durchprobieren. sollte ein defekt vorliegen (und das ersatzteil nich auch einen weg haben  ), sollte es dann ja plötzlich wieder gehn.


----------



## Frosdedje (8. September 2012)

Was das Abschalten im Desktopbereich-betrifft:
Das lag am PCIe-Stecker, der nicht richtig angeschlossen war, wodurch kein Bild kam (Monitor blinkte, und der PC lief noch.)

Beim anderen werde ich mal sehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2012)

Habe 213 Bürgerhäuser und die wollen nicht aufsteigen, alle Bedürfnisse sind bei 100% was soll ich tun? 
Die noch verbliebenen 40 Bauernhäuser abreissen? Brauche die sowieso nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

Wenn sie nicht aufsteigen wollen obwohl alles erfüllt ist liegt das in der Regel daran dass noch nicht alle Bauern aufgestiegen sind.
Bürger steigen erst auf wenn alle Bauern zu Bürgern aufgestiegen sind.
Markiere also mal ein Bauernhaus und schau nach ob da noch welche aufsteigen können. Das kannst du an der Zahl links sehen.


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2012)

oder die steuern sind ganz simpel zu hoch gedreht


----------



## Shona (16. September 2012)

Oder noch simpler er hat kein Baumaterial das zum aufstieg gebraucht wird^^

Würde dir so oder so empfehlen den Aufstieg manuel zu machen dann kannst du es kontrollieren wann diese aufsteigen und wann nicht 
Dazu gehst du mal im Marktplatz schauen da kann man das an/aus schalten


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> oder die steuern sind ganz simpel zu hoch gedreht


 
Richtig  das war es auch, habe jetzt jede Menge Patrizier und es werden immer mehr  

Aber was ist den mit der Saline los? Ich habe auf einer Insel die ich erst jetzt besiedelt habe eine Köhlerei und Sole wird vom Schiff vorbeigebracht trotzdem steht in der Saline das kein Sole vorhanden ist Das Lager ist voller Sole was soll ich tun?


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2012)

du musst schauen, dass nen markthaus oder nen sole-herstellender betrieb im einflussbereich sin. manchma wird das beim bau grün angezeigt, danach aber isses doch zu weit weg -.-


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> du musst schauen, dass nen markthaus oder nen sole-herstellender betrieb im einflussbereich sin. manchma wird das beim bau grün angezeigt, danach aber isses doch zu weit weg -.-


 
Wäre toll wenn sowas in der Beschreibung stehen würde, weil das Markthaus steht ganz sicher im Einflussbereich, die eine Weizenfarm ist etwas weiter entfernt und es funktioniert.


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2012)

also dein gebäude brauch zugriff aufs markthaus, ned das markthaus aufs gebäude ^^ (das is nur zum abholen wichtig)


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2012)

Auf dem erstem Bild siehst du wie nah beide Gebäude sind und beim zweiten sind bei mir fast 10 Gebäude fast abgebrannt obwohl die Feuerwehr im Einflussbereich steht -.-


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Du solltest sinnvoller bauen. Wenn du so baust bekommst du auf einer Insel kaum was rauf.
Steinstraßen für die Siedlung würde ich mir sparen. Kostet nur Geld und bringt nichts.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest sinnvoller bauen. Wenn du so baust bekommst du auf einer Insel kaum was rauf.
> Steinstraßen für die Siedlung würde ich mir sparen. Kostet nur Geld und bringt nichts.


 
Ich habe auf der Insel insgesamt über 5300 Einwohner der Rest kommt von der Insel wo ich Gewürze anbaue.

Kannst du mir mal mehr dazu sagen was du mit sinnvoll bauen meinst?

Die Steinstrassen bringen doch der Feuerwehr etwas habe ich gelesen und sehen besser aus, ich habe ausserdem soviel Stein im Lager da kann ich ruhig Steinstrassen bauen und die Kosten sind mir egal. Habe mit 30000 Münzen angefangen und bin jetzt beim 10 fachen und das gerade mal in rund 30 Stunden Spielzeit. Minus hatte ich nie zum Glück


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. September 2012)

Einfach mal Effizienter Bauen mit System 5300 Einwohner ist ja fast nichts. Nachher wird zwar eh alles abgerissen wenn das Monument steht aber ein System zum Bauen sollte man schon haben. Unter Youtube findet man eine Menge Videos dazu


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2012)

Das ist der momentane Stand aber sind noch nicht alle Gebäude auf Patrizier ausgebaut es fehlen noch ungefähr 40 Stück.

Was ist den das Problem bei der Saline das die nicht Sole aus dem Lager ziehen will?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Insel insgesamt über 5300 Einwohner der Rest kommt von der Insel wo ich Gewürze anbaue.



5300 Einwohner sind gar nichts.
Wenn du 150.000 hast sag bescheid. Dann bin ich zumindest interessiert. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal mehr dazu sagen was du mit sinnvoll bauen meinst?



Du musst mal bei Youtube schauen. Da gibt es Videos die zeigen wie du effektiv bauen kannst.
Limitiert wird das ganze sowieso an der Zahl der Flussbauplätze. Zumindest ist das bei mir so. 
Deswegen habe ich das Game auch gemoddet und produziere doppelt soviel an den Flussbauplätzen wie sonst üblich. 

Ich nutze auch die Norias richtig aus.
So brauche ich bei den Feldern immer nur ein Feld setzen -- z.B. bei den Daddeln oder Milch oder Most oder Weizen oder Hanf -- und habe trotzdem 100% Auslastung.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Steinstrassen bringen doch der Feuerwehr etwas habe ich gelesen und sehen besser aus, ich habe ausserdem soviel Stein im Lager da kann ich ruhig Steinstrassen bauen und die Kosten sind mir egal. Habe mit 30000 Münzen angefangen und bin jetzt beim 10 fachen und das gerade mal in rund 30 Stunden Spielzeit. Minus hatte ich nie zum Glück



Mit den Patriziern bekommst du Schönbaustraßen. die würde ich nehmen. Die sehen gut aus.
Ich benutze die der Adeligen weil die noch besser aussehen. Das gleiche hast du im Orient. Dort gibt es auch Schönbaustraßen. Die aber mit Mosaik gebaut werden statt mit Steinen.
Musst du halt freischalten.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist den das Problem bei der Saline das die nicht Sole aus dem Lager ziehen will?



Du darfst das Gebäude nicht zu bauen. Die Leute aus den Produktionsanlagen laufen zu Fuß zum Markhaus und holen sich die Sachen die sie brauchen. Wenn sie nicht hingehen können weil alles zugebaut ist können sie auch keine Waren holen und schon läuft die Produktion nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2012)

> 5300 Einwohner sind gar nichts.
> Wenn du 150.000 hast sag bescheid. Dann bin ich zumindest interessiert.


Na gut mach ich 



> Du musst mal bei Youtube schauen. Da gibt es Videos die zeigen wie du effektiv bauen kannst.
> Limitiert wird das ganze sowieso an der Zahl der Flussbauplätze. Zumindest ist das bei mir so.
> Deswegen habe ich das Game auch gemoddet und produziere doppelt soviel an den Flussbauplätzen wie sonst üblich.


 Ich mag es lieber selber zu entscheiden wo welches Gebäude hinkommt  Aber danke für den Tipp



> Ich nutze auch die Norias richtig aus.
> So brauche ich bei den Feldern immer nur ein Feld setzen -- z.B. bei den Daddeln oder Milch oder Most oder Weizen oder Hanf -- und habe trotzdem 100% Auslastung.



Du brauchst eine Noria um Hanf anzubauen?? Was hast den du für Inseln??



> Mit den Patriziern bekommst du Schönbaustraßen. die würde ich nehmen. Die sehen gut aus.
> Ich benutze die der Adeligen weil die noch besser aussehen. Das gleiche hast du im Orient. Dort gibt es auch Schönbaustraßen. Die aber mit Mosaik gebaut werden statt mit Steinen.
> Musst du halt freischalten.


Die Strassen von den Patriziern sind teurer als diejenigen von den Bürgern  Brauchen gleiche Anzahl Steine aber kosten mehr


Du darfst das Gebäude nicht zu bauen. Die Leute aus den Produktionsanlagen laufen zu Fuß zum Markhaus und holen sich die Sachen die sie brauchen. Wenn sie nicht hingehen können weil alles zugebaut ist können sie auch keine Waren holen und schon läuft die Produktion nicht.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich mag es lieber selber zu entscheiden wo welches Gebäude hinkommt  Aber danke für den Tipp



Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum dass du so platzsparend wie möglich baust um die Produktion zu verbessern.
Deine Weizenproduktion ist z.B. nicht platzsparend gebaut. Das könntest du besser machen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine Noria um Hanf anzubauen?? Was hast den du für Inseln??



Ich benutze die Norias um die Produktion zu verbessern.
Wenn du die Norias hinbaust -- also genug davon -- brauchst du nur 1 Feld pro Produktionsstätte anstatt von 4 die du normaler Weise brauchst.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Strassen von den Patriziern sind teurer als diejenigen von den Bürgern  Brauchen gleiche Anzahl Steine aber kosten mehr



Ich weiß. Aber die sehen besser aus.
Bau mal diese Patrizier Steine als Fläche hin und du wirst ein Muster erkennen.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2012)

> Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum dass du so platzsparend wie möglich baust um die Produktion zu verbessern.
> Deine Weizenproduktion ist z.B. nicht platzsparend gebaut. Das könntest du besser machen.


Ist doch nur ein Spiel und ich will Spass dabei haben und solange alles läuft stört mich sowas nicht 




> Ich benutze die Norias um die Produktion zu verbessern.
> Wenn du die Norias hinbaust -- also genug davon -- brauchst du nur 1 Feld pro Produktionsstätte anstatt von 4 die du normaler Weise brauchst.


Eigenartig, davon steht aber nix in der Beschreibung




> Ich weiß. Aber die sehen besser aus.
> Bau mal diese Patrizier Steine als Fläche hin und du wirst ein Muster erkennen.


 
Nein Danke ich spare mir lieber diese Kosten, habe mir mal ausgerechnet wie viele Bauernhäuser ich brauche um 9000 Adlige zu haben  es sind 1175 wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.

Das mit der Noria finde ich nicht mal in der Anno-Wiki  woher hast du den sowas?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eigenartig, davon steht aber nix in der Beschreibung





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das mit der Noria finde ich nicht mal in der Anno-Wiki  woher hast du den sowas?


 
Ausprobieren. 
Bau mal Hanf Plantagen. Immer in einer Reihe. Aber nur mit einem Feld anstatt 4.
Also ein Haus. Das hat ja 3x3 Felder und dahinter das 4x3 Feld so platzieren dass du eben die Häuser alle nebeneinander bauen kannst.
Und hinter den Feldern setzt du jetzt Norias hin. Eben für jedes Feld eine Noria.
Du hast also am Ende eine Straße an der 20 Hanf Hütten stehen. Jede Hütte hat ein Feld. Also 20 Felder. Und jede Hütte hat eine Noria. Also 20 Norias.
Wenn du dir dann die Produktionsauslastung anschaust wirst du feststellen dass sie am Rand nicht so hoch ist. Einfach weil die Norias da noch fehlen. Aber in der Mitte wird sie 100% betragen. Obwohl du eben nur ein Feld hingesetzt hast.
Und das ist dann effektive Bauweise der Produktionsanlagen.
Das mit den Norias geht aber natürlich nur bei solchen Produktionsstätten die Felder haben. Bei Betrieben wie das Backhaus oder die Mühle geht das natürlich nicht.
Und die Bienenhäuser sind auch davon ausgenommen.

Das kannst du natürlich auch bei den Daddeln oder der Milch machen.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. September 2012)

Hier mal einige Bilder, wie man eine Stadt effizient bauen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner - nach einen Hamburger Stadteil benannt - Stadt habe ich derzeit 3520 Adlige und ich baue nach den Quadrat-System (wie z.B in Mannheim oder in diverse Städte in den USA)
mit 4x4 Quadrate (pro Quadrat vier Wohnhäuser und in der Mitte Platz für öffentliche Gebäude), allerdings suche ich auch nach entsprechend riesige Inseln mit viel Bauplatz aus (z.B die Karte 43636, etc.)

Norias verwende ich auch - besonders bei kleinen Inseln und auch bei bestimmen Produktkwtten, wobei ich diese i. d.R in Reihen aufbaue. (ich werde dazu später Bilder veröffentlichen.)
Besonders aber verwende ich Items, die die Produktivität von Gebäuden verbessern.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2012)

Ich habe auf der Hauptinsel die Produktion von Most und Kleidung verstärkt. 

Ich spiele Anno erst seit kurzem habe einfach mal begonnen zu bauen und habe in diesem Thread nur gefragt was mit der Saline los sei weshalb die keine Güter nimmt vom Lager. Man muss mir nicht sagen wie ich das Spiel zu spielen habe das entscheide ich selbst und ich baue die Städte so auf wie ich es will.
Das es jetzt nicht so aussieht wie bei dir liegt daran das ich gar nicht so bauen kann wie du, soviele Häuser passen bei mir gar nicht nebeneinander.
Du hast aber in den Ereignissen kein Feuer drin weil du keine Feuerwehr hast bei mir ist ein Hausbrand kein Problem die sind schnell da.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Hauptinsel die Produktion von Most und Kleidung verstärkt.
> 
> Ich spiele Anno erst seit kurzem habe einfach mal begonnen zu bauen und habe in diesem Thread nur gefragt was mit der Saline los sei weshalb die keine Güter nimmt vom Lager. Man muss mir nicht sagen wie ich das Spiel zu spielen habe das entscheide ich selbst und ich baue die Städte so auf wie ich es will.



Natürlich kannst du deine Stadt und deine Produktionsstätten so bauen wie du willst. Es sind ja nur Tipps sonst nichts.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das es jetzt nicht so aussieht wie bei dir liegt daran das ich gar nicht so bauen kann wie du, soviele Häuser passen bei mir gar nicht nebeneinander.



Du musst mal eine andere Karte spielen. Wenn ich das richtig deute hast du eine relativ kleine Inselwelt genommen. Du musst mal in der Auswahl alles auf viel und riesig schalten.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du hast aber in den Ereignissen kein Feuer drin weil du keine Feuerwehr hast bei mir ist ein Hausbrand kein Problem die sind schnell da.



Feuer und Pest und den ganzen Mist habe ich auch nicht drin. Bringt keinen Spaß.
Den Vulkan habe ich aber drin und ich spiele auch die 43646 Venedig.



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Bilder, wie man eine Stadt effizient bauen kann.


 
Das geht noch effizienter.


----------



## Frosdedje (20. September 2012)

> Du hast aber in den Ereignissen kein Feuer drin weil du keine Feuerwehr  hast bei mir ist ein Hausbrand kein Problem die sind schnell da.


Da ich einen ruhigen Aufbau bevorzuge, spiele ich oft ohne Feuer und ähnliche Naturkatatstrophen.
Und selbst wenn ich die Option Feuer ausgewählt habe, würde mit der Taktik "Vorbeugen" arbeiten und das heißt, 
genügend Zimmermannshütten errichten, die eingreifen, wenn Häuser zu rußen anfangen, sodass ich mestens auf Feuerwehre verzichten kann.
Allerdings habe ich die Option Ratsversammlung an.



> Das es jetzt nicht so aussieht wie bei dir liegt daran das ich gar nicht  so bauen kann wie du, soviele Häuser passen bei mir gar nicht  nebeneinander.


Das liegt daran, dass ich auf riesige Karten mir großen Inseln spiele.



Und ist noch ein Beispiel anhand der Rosenölherstellung, wie ich Felder und Produktstätten baue (wenn ich Norias verwende):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Norias in gewissen Abstand gebaut gebaut, sodass ich pro Farm etwa 1-2 Felder sparen kann und mache ich auch bei der
Milch-, Dattel-, Kaffee-, Teppich, Zucker und Mandelherstellung. sowie bei der Wein- und Fleisch-Herstellung.
Aber was ich besonders suche, sind Items, die die Produktskosten von Betrieben drücken (-25% oder sogar mehr), was für mich ein enormer Vorteil wäre, aber die sehr selten.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

So sieht meine Gewürz- und Milchproduktion aus.
Und ein paar Bücher mache ich da auch noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2012)

Ich habe die Inseln auf das grösste und die Karte aufs Kleinste eingestellt um die Inseln aneinander zu haben, dachte das wäre am einfachsten naja egal ich spiele erstmal bis ich alle Gebäude freigeschaltet habe bei den Adligen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

Wenn du das Maximum haben willst musst du größte Karte und größte Inseln einstellen. Dazu viele Fruchtbarkeiten und Rohstoffe.
Damit ist es halt einfach zu bauen weil du 1. Platz hast und 2. genug Rohstoffe.
Trotzdem reicht es natürlich nicht. Mir fehlen am Ende immer Flussbauplätze und Perlenhütten.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Maximum haben willst musst du größte Karte und größte Inseln einstellen. Dazu viele Fruchtbarkeiten und Rohstoffe.
> Damit ist es halt einfach zu bauen weil du 1. Platz hast und 2. genug Rohstoffe.
> Trotzdem reicht es natürlich nicht. Mir fehlen am Ende immer Flussbauplätze und Perlenhütten.


 
Platz kann man nie genug haben genau sowie Lagerhäuser  Ich werde jedoch die Hauptinsel nichts mehr an Produktion haben was Felder braucht das geht alles auf eine zweite Insel die auch so gross ist dafür habe ich den Kontor und 6 Landungsstege. Fischerhütten habe ich schon 12 und werden auch bleiben und reichen auch momentan.
Kann ja schon die grossen Handelsschiffe bauen mit den 6 Plätzen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

Ich habe auf meinen Wohninseln gar nichts. Da stehen am Ende nur Häuser.
Du bekommst rund 1800 Häuser auf dieser großen Insel rauf die mit Venedig kam. 
Die ist größer als alle großen Inseln die es bei 2070 gibt.
Daher hoffe ich dass mit dem 2070 Addon endlich mal richtig große Inseln kommen wo du auch was rauf bekommst.

Fisch muss ich natürlich hinbringen. Ebenso wie Most. Da sind dann 6 große Schiffe alleine mit Fisch beschäftigt.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2012)

Mach es so wie du willst aber ich würde Fischerhütten lassen die brauchen kaum Platz vom Land eher vom Wasser. Da kannst dir jede menge Schiffe sparen weil Fisch wird so viel gebraucht.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2012)

Du brauchst aber die Markthäuser damit die Fische abgeholt werden können und das kostet eben Platz. Das Markthaus ist halt 4x4 Felder und ein Wohnhaus 3x3 Felder.
Ohne die Fischerhütten kann ich rund 20 Häuser mehr auf die Insel bauen.


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Ich hol den Beitrag hier mal wieder nach oben. Bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir mal Anno 1404 zulegen soll, da es laut einer Leute das "beste" Anno ist. Reizen würde mich halt auch die Erweiterung Venedig wegen dem Multiplayer. Frage ist: Gibt es da noch Server bzw klappt das Ganze überhaupt auf Windows 7? Lohnt es sich allgemein noch die 30€ in das Spiel zu investieren?

EDIT: Oder soll ich lieber zu 2070 greifen?


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2013)

Ich bin derzeit auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir Anno 1404 hole oder gleich Anno 2070, auch was den Multiplayer Part betrifft.
Stehe mehr auf Aufbauspiele ohne Kampf, heißt mehr Richtung Tropico.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2013)

Also ich spiele schon lange + gerne Anno.
1404 + Venedig ist wirklich beste Wahl!
Würde dann die Königsedition nehmen.
2070 fand ich nicht gut, da es deutlich zu einfach war, und zu trist.
Bei Venedig findet man online eher wenige Spiele, ich spiele es aber eh nur mit Freunden.
Am liebsten aber das Endlosspiel, welches ja auch das Herz von Anno ist.
Die Kampagne kann man aber in die Tonne kloppen, taugt nur in der ersten Mission als kleines Tutorial.
Man kann auch viel der Anleitung entnehmen.
Habe mit 1404 mittlerweile über 200 Stunden verbracht und keine Minute bereut.
Bei 2070 waren's nur 50.
Ein einziges Spiel dauert gut und gern mal um die 50 Stunden, wenn man denn bis zur letzten Ware spielt.
Man kann das Spiel auch komplett ohne Militär gewinnen, das Militär ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein kleiner Zusatz.
Das heißt, man kann Anno eigentlich als reines Aufbauspiel bezeichnen.
Man kann am Anfang Siegbedingungen festlegen, z.B. x Einwohner erreichen.
Man kann allerdings auch ohne Siegbedingungen spielen, also wirklich Endlos.
Multiplayergeschichten + generell das Spiel laufen perfekt auf Win7.
1701 läuft ja sogar ohne Probleme .
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, stehe ich bereit .


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Dass hört sich doch gut an. vielen dank. Also Bobi, lass uns 1404 zocken!


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Dass hört sich doch gut an. vielen dank. Also Bobi, lass uns 1404 zocken!


 
Ich lade es mir jetzt gleich per Amazon runter, lohnt sich die Königsedition für 27 Euro oder reicht die Standardedition für 14 Euro?


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

1000foxi, du sagst bei Venedig findet man eher wenig Server. Könnte denn Bobi oder ich, also einer von uns einen Server "erstellen", so dass wir nur zu zweit über Netz spielen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> 1000foxi, du sagst bei Venedig findet man eher wenig Server. Könnte denn Bobi oder ich, also einer von uns einen Server "erstellen", so dass wir nur zu zweit über Netz spielen?



Ja, das geht.
Man muss aber einen UbiAccount haben.
Wenn ihr euch keinen anlegen wollt, kann man das auch per Hamachi machen, kann euch da mal ne Anleitung schicken.

Ich finde die Königsedition lohnt sich, denn man hat mit Venedig den Multiplayer und auch ein paar neue, spannende Szenarien.


----------



## MESeidel (8. März 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir Anno 1404 hole oder gleich Anno 2070, auch was den Multiplayer Part betrifft.
> Stehe mehr auf Aufbauspiele ohne Kampf, heißt mehr Richtung Tropico.


Du must auch in Anno nicht zwangsläufig kämpfen.
Wenn du schwere CPU Gegner hast ist es halt nur etwas knifflig sie immer bei Laune zu halten.
Man braucht genug Armee dass sie einen nicht angreifen.
Und immer schön einschleimen (bei Einer geht das nicht!) bzw. Geld schicken.
Dann kann man auch Dinge machen die Sie verärgern, so lange die Laune im Grünen bleibt^^
Und handeln mit ihnen hilft auch sehr viel.
Bei mittleren Gegnern das ist das sehr einfach.
Und Einfache greifen einen glaube gar nicht von selbst an.

In Venedig hat jede Siedlung Ratssitze.
Wenn man 3 von 5 gekauft hat, kann man sie auch übernehmen.
Verärgert den Gegner dann natürlich auch.
Aber so kann man auch die Hauptinsel ein nehmen ganz ohne Krieg.
Nervig ist nur dass die CPU Gegner auch ständig Sitze kaufen und man die ganze Zeit schauen muss nichts zu verlieren.

Und btw.
In Tropico kann man auch Armee spielen.
Einfach immer Wahlen ablehnen, dann kommen schon ein paar Rebellen zusammen.
US Kriegsschiff hatte ich auch schon mal auf der Karte.
Spielstand hab ich aber nicht mehr, weiß nicht ob die auch angreifen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Die Schweren sind teilweise aber richtig krank.
Weil die schon nach 10 Minuten Kaufleute haben O.o
Wenn ich mal schnell bin, schaffe ich Kaufleute in 30-45 Minuten!


----------



## Metalic (8. März 2013)

So habe mir heute mal 1404 gekauft. Erstmal keine Königsedition. Allerdings schmiert das Spiel bei mir immer nach 5-10 Min ab. Bekomme einfach einen weißen Bildschirm. Die Geräusche vom Spiel laufen aber ganz normal weiter.
Nervt mich schon ein wenig...


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Neuste Patches installiert?


----------



## Metalic (8. März 2013)

Einen kleinen hat er sich automatisch gezogen.aber laut fortgeschrittsbalken war er noch nicht fertig.Spiel startete trotzdem.werde morgen mal schauen was da noch fehlt.heute nicht mehr


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Okay, lade dir einfach mal 1.1,1.2 und 1.3 runter (Google hilft), und Schau was er bei der Installation sagt.


----------



## MESeidel (8. März 2013)

Welche Grafikkarte?
Ich hatte mit nVidia immer mal Probleme.
Teilweise 3-6 Monate alte Treiber installiert damit ältere Spiele funktionieren.
AMD ist sicher aber sicher auch nicht fehlerfrei^^


----------



## Metalic (9. März 2013)

Ja habe die GTX 570 Phantom. Mal schauen, ich werde mich nun an die Patches machen. Dann mal sehen.

EDIT: Habe aus dem Anno Verzeichnis mal die "GU.exe" gestartet. Habe anscheinend direkt die goldene Mitte getroffen, ist als der Autopatcher. Läd nun ca 230MB.

EDIT 2: So Spiel wurde nun auf den neuesten Patch gebracht. Daran lag es aber auch nicht. Problem liegt tatsächlich an der Grafikkarte. Lässt sich im Prinzip aber auch ganz einfach beseitigen, indem ich wie bei anderen Spielen auch einfach MSI Afterburner starte und die Karte auf den Standarttakt runter takte. Dann läuft auch das Spiel problemlos.

Fazit: Beim nächsten Aufrüsten kommt mir keine Karte aus dem grünen Lager ins Haus!


----------



## Isrian (15. März 2013)

Oder einfach ne Karte mit Standarttakt kaufen. >.>


----------



## 10203040 (24. März 2013)

Immernoch mein Lieblings-Anno, nach 1701. Hab aber auch nur 1701, 1404 und 2070 gespielt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. März 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Immernoch mein Lieblings-Anno, nach 1701. Hab aber auch nur 1701, 1404 und 2070 gespielt.



Ich müsste auch nochmal 1701 spielen...


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich müsste auch nochmal 1701 spielen...


 
Ich persönlich finde 1701 um Längen schwächer als 1404, welches für mich bisher das beste Anno ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

anno 1404 in der Venedig Version -- wegen der Pfannenkucheninsel -- ist mein Favorit bei Anno.
Ich finde es sehr schade dass bei Anno 2070 nichts mehr kommt.  Dabei würden größere Inseln sehr helfen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. März 2013)

2070 ist in Ordnung. Aber das Zukunftssetting gefällt mir nicht so wie ich dachte.

Vor allem gefällt mir der Krieg in 1404 deutlich besser, wegen den Bodentruppen^^


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Ich finde das mit den Flugzeugen schon gut nur wäre es besser gewesen wenn es bei Anno eben auch Bodentruppen gibt. 
Statt also Bodentruppen zu entfernen hätten sie die Flugzeuge noch drauf packen sollen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> 2070 ist in Ordnung. Aber das Zukunftssetting gefällt mir nicht so wie ich dachte.
> 
> Vor allem gefällt mir der Krieg in 1404 deutlich besser, wegen den Bodentruppen^^



Ich bin zu doof für die Bodentruppen.
Verliere haushoch gegen nen 1 Stern Typ


----------



## suzukini (10. November 2013)

Was eig der unterschoed zwischen leif.jorgensen und kardinal lucius? Haben exakt das selbe wirtschaftssystem nur, dass lucius alles schneller macht und mehr truppen produziert. Ansonsten? vielleicjt dass er noch bissle aggro is. im mp heulen die immer rum wenn ich lucius rein packe. Der seih so scher und so


----------



## Shona (11. November 2013)

Lucius ist einer der schwersten Gegner in Anno 1404  so schnell wie der einen Platt macht geht gar nicht^^
 Leif Jorgensen ist der einfachste Gegner den es überhaupt gibt, der baut so langsam das man fast schon einschläft und man kann fast alles mit dem machen ohne das der sauer wird


----------



## böhser onkel (27. August 2014)

Das probier ich mal aus... bin halt neuling


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Lucius ist einer der schwersten Gegner in Anno 1404  so schnell wie der einen Platt macht geht gar nicht^^
> Leif Jorgensen ist der einfachste Gegner den es überhaupt gibt, der baut so langsam das man fast schon einschläft und man kann fast alles mit dem machen ohne das der sauer wird


 
Ja, Lucius hab ich auch hassen gelernt. Wenn du bei dem nicht sehr früh full Militär gehst und deine Inseln wie Fort Nox ausbaust überrennt der die schneller als man schauen kann. Vor allem auch weil der sofort an der Haustür steht wenn er sieht das du ihm militärisch unterlegen bist. Wenn du aber militärisch überlegen bist ist er zahm wie ein dressiertes Hündchen.


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

Mein erstes und mein liebstes Anno. Das Spiel ist ja sowas von genial, schön wenn man richtig merkt, wie sich die Entwickler Mühe gegeben haben.

Für die 15 €, die ich gezahlt habe, ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schon fast absurd.

Wer es nicht gespielt hat und zumindest mit Aufbaustrategie *ein bisschen* was anfangen kann, sollte sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

Octabus schrieb:


> Mein erstes und mein liebstes Anno. Das Spiel ist ja sowas von genial, schön wenn man richtig merkt, wie sich die Entwickler Mühe gegeben haben.


 
Wenn nur dieser blöde Bug mit dem RAM nicht wäre.


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

Der da wäre? Hätte noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2014)

Octabus schrieb:


> Der da wäre? Hätte noch nichts bemerkt.


 
Die RAM-Verwaltung von Anno 1404 ist im Eimer was dazu führt das der RAM früher oder später voll läuft und zum Absturz des Spiels führt. Das ist vor allem dann sehr problematisch wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt versucht sein Spiel zu speichern oder ein Autosave angelegt wird, weil das zusätzlich dazu führte das dass Savegame zerschossen wird und nicht mehr funktioniert.

Mit Patch 2.1, war das glaube, haben Sie zumindest eine Benachrichtigung eingeführt sobald der RAM fast voll ist damit man ein Save machen konnte und das Spiel neustarten kann um den RAM zu leeren.
Außerdem hatte man es glaube noch ermöglich das Anno 1404 mehr als maximal 4GB RAM nutzen konnte, so das dass Problem bei mehr RAM weiter hinausgezögert wurde und bei Usern mit zum Beispiel 8GB RAM erst nach mehreren Stunden auftrat.

Warum auch immer war dieses Problem auch nicht durch einen Patch wirklich zu beheben. Saß wohl zu tief in der Engine verankert als das man es nur durch einen Patch beheben konnte.
Bei Anno 2070 scheint man das Problem aber in den Griff bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

Octabus schrieb:


> Der da wäre? Hätte noch nichts bemerkt.


 
Spiel mal ein Endlosspiel mit vielen Einwohnern.
Dann kriegst du am Ende alle 10 Minten eine Meldung vom Spiel dass der Speicher übergelaufen ist und du das Spiel speichern, beenden und neu starten sollst.
Das ist echt nervig. Vor allem wenn du das nicht machst schrottet das Spiel erst deine Save Games und raucht dann ab.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit Patch 2.1, war das glaube, haben Sie zumindest eine Benachrichtigung eingeführt sobald der RAM fast voll ist damit man ein Save machen konnte und das Spiel neustarten kann um den RAM zu leeren.
> Außerdem hatte man es glaube noch ermöglich das Anno 1404 mehr als maximal 4GB RAM nutzen konnte, so das dass Problem bei mehr RAM weiter hinausgezögert wurde und bei Usern mit zum Beispiel 8GB RAM erst nach mehreren Stunden auftrat.



Nein nicht ganz.
Ab Werk nutzt das Spiel maximal 2Gb RAM.
Sind die übergelaufen kommt die Meldung.
Durch ein paar Hacks und Tricks kannst du dem Game etwas mehr Speicherplatz zuweisen.
Aber auch das hilft irgendwann nicht mehr.
Ich hatte 200.000 Einwohner auf der Map und habe das Spiel dann abgebrochen weil die RAM Übergelaufen Meldung am Ende alle 10 Minuten kam. Da brachte Tricksen nichts mehr.
Die Engine ist einfach nicht für die Anzahl an Einwohnern gedacht.
Und natürlich war das Game auch durch als Anno 2070 kam. Für 1404 wurde dann keine Patches mehr gebaut. Ubisoft hat 1404 einfach so versenkt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit, und ich hab Anno 1404 eigentlich ziemlich lange gespielt, kann es sein, dass der Fehler bei Venedig nicht mehr auftritt?


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

Hatte das Problem noch nicht, bin jetzt aber auch nicht der Einwohner-Zahl-Jäger. Eher so: "Wann habe ich denn endlich die 5240 Gesandte für das Vollenden der Sultansmoschee?"


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit, und ich hab Anno 1404 eigentlich ziemlich lange gespielt, kann es sein, dass der Fehler bei Venedig nicht mehr auftritt?


 
Keine Sorge. Bei Venedig ist er auch.
Allerdings kommt das auch erst jenseits von 100.000 Einwohnern.
Ich denke dass die Entwickler nie mit solchen Einwohnerzahlen gearbeitet haben denn sonst wäre ihnen der Fehler in der Engine aufgefallen und sie hätten ihn beseitigt.
Heute ist 1404 tot und daher gibt es auch keine Patches mehr die das beheben. Schade eigentlich.

Bei Anno 2070 gibt es den Bug nicht. Da kannst du auch 1.000.000 Einwohner erreichen ohne dass das Spiel abschmiert.
Aber bei 1.000.000 Einwohner hast du nur noch eine Dia Show da es keine CPU gibt die das stemmen kann.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Oktober 2014)

Ah, okay. 
Ich hatte nie mehr als 30.000, bin nicht so der Inselpflasterer.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann wirst du auch nie Probleme haben.

Ich wollte ja mal herausfinden was ich auf der Venedig 43636 Inselwelt an Bewohner drauf kriege.
100.000 waren absolut kein Problem. Bei 150.000 fingen dann die Meldungen an.
Hab dann im Netz gelesen was man dagegen so machen kann und dann hatte ich bis 170.000 Ruhe.
Danach fingen die Meldungen wieder an. Bei knapp unter 200.000 habe ich dann Schluss gemacht weil die Meldung praktisch ständig kam. Du konntest nicht mehr spielen.

Bei 2070 habe ich 200.000 Einwohner hinbekommen aber die Inseln sind einfach zu klein bzw. die Farmen zu groß.
Daher habe ich mir für 2070 eine eigenen Inselwelt gebastelt mit 40 Inseln und 25 Unterwasserinseln.
Da bastel ich gerade dran wie viele Einwohner drauf passen. Normaler Weise sollten 500.000 kein Problem sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Oktober 2014)

500.000


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

hier ist ein Venedig mit 114.000 Einwohner.
Das läuft noch problemlos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1mR3BH8AkI

Hier ist Anno 2070 mit 1 Million Einwohner.
Beachte die Diashow. Und das mit Minimum Details. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f17NxYUopkA


----------



## Stryke7 (24. September 2015)

Sorry dass ich den Thread hier entmumifiziere,  aber weiß jemand von euch ob und wo man Bugs für Anno 1404 melden kann? 

Ich habe einen gefunden, der bisher nicht gefixt wurde.  Und dessen Behebung vermutlich in wenigen Minuten getan wäre.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich den Thread hier entmumifiziere,  aber weiß jemand von euch ob und wo man Bugs für Anno 1404 melden kann?
> 
> Ich habe einen gefunden, der bisher nicht gefixt wurde.  Und dessen Behebung vermutlich in wenigen Minuten getan wäre.



Das kannst du dir sparen, bei Anno 1404 werden keine Bugs mehr gefixt, das Spiel ist immerhin schon 6 Jahre alt und es gibt bereits mit Anno 2070 einen Nachfolger und der nässte Teil, Anno 2502, ist auch nicht mehr weit ab vom Release . 
Da wird sich kein Mensch mehr bei releated designs und Ubisoft um irgend einen Bug bei Anno 1404 scheren...
Ansonsten, wen du deine Zeit trotzdem dafür verschwenden willst den Bug zu melden versuch es hier:

Spielinhaltliche Fehler, Bugs - Sammelthread | Forums


----------

